# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2010



## PedroAfonso (1 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## dahon (1 Dez 2010 às 00:13)

Por aqui Viseu vai frio:

Temperatura ás 23h




Agora é esperar que os aguaceiro cá cheguem.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 08:30)

Manhã com chuva fraca e alguma neve há mistura, mas muito derretida.

Mínima de 1.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2010 às 09:09)

E assim começa Dezembro:

P.Douradas (1280m):





Gralheira (1100m):


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 2,0ºC.

Mínima de 1,2ºC.

Por aqui estamos agora num pequeno intervalo neste episódio, mas na próxima noite o frio deve voltar.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 10:30)

Céu nublado com 4.8ºC.


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 11:06)

Pela Guarda e segundo esta estação no wundergroun já cai elemento líquido.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Chuva fraca e céu nublado com abertas e 5.4ºC.


----------



## white_wolf (1 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Boa Tarde.

Por cinfães, uma noite bem freca, por relatos dos meus amigos que lá estão... Ontem ainda chegou a cair um pouco de agua neve, mas quase sempre chuva... Não entendo estando a 6oo e tal metros de altura e só chuva,  temperaturas baixas a rondar os 2ºc e vento bem .
Segundo relatos durante a noite, chuva, trovoada... Hoje pela manha, sol e vento  temp. actual 4.5ºc.
Fui lendo pelo forum, que se fala em neve a cotas baixas 100mts para amanha ou até a fim de semana?  Verdade?  A  que vem aí, poderá ser neve para que cotas para os próximos dias?  È que vou para Cinfães e gostava de la ver o elemento branco, estou ruído de inveja dos meus amigos de lá, que viram neve com fartura...   

Saudações


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

*Mais de 30 estradas continuam cortadas devido à neve e gelo*



> Depois dos nevões dos últimos dias no Norte e Centro do país, a Guarda Nacional Republicana (GNR) contabiliza esta manhã 31 estradas cortadas, sendo o distrito da Guarda o mais afectado.
> 
> Devido à neve e ao gelo mais de 30 estradas continuam cortadas à circulação esta quarta-feira, avançou à TSF o tenente coronel Garrido Gomes, oficial de serviço ao centro de comando e controlo operacional da GNR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

Resumo de ontem:

- Porto (Sanabria, 1190 m):....................... Mín -1,9 ºC; Máx -0,2 ºC
- Villardeciervos (La Carballeda, 850 m):... Mín -0,6 ºC; Máx 4,2 ºC
- El Puente (Sanabria, 910 m):.................. Mín -2,3 ºC; Máx 1,8 ºC
- Mahide (Aliste, 823 m):........................... Mín -0,8 ºC; Máx 2,4 ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2010 às 12:52)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com muitas nuvens com alguns aguaceiros fracos. 
nao ha vento e sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2010 às 13:15)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a noite ainda foi de alguns aguaceiros fracos que rendeu 1.0mm...

Pela manhã muitas nuvens que têm dado bons momentos de sol ,mas o ambiente sente-se ,vento fraco com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 13:37)

Está um ambiente bem ameno, com muitas nuvens e pouco vento.

Actuais 6.9ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Vale Glaciar do rio Zêzere: Votações à parte, esta é sem sombra de dúvida uma das maravilhas naturais de Portugal, que deveria unir todos os serranos na luta pela sua classificação como Património da Humanidade.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Boa tarde.

Por  cá, vai-se notando uma ligeira descida da temperatura, e um aumento do vento, rodando acho eu de que para W. è de notar também o aumento de nebulosidade alta e baixa, e a formação, ainda que de pouca duração, de algumas cumulus com algum desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Boas,muitas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

Vai encobrindo e arrefecendo bem rápido.

Actuais 5.1ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Muitas nuvens e vento fraco,actual 7.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.5ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## João Sousa (1 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&type=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd=462086


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

João Sousa disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=eu&type=zoom&format=640x480001001&rnd=462086



Não compreendi


----------



## João Sousa (1 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

godzila disse:


> Não compreendi



Penso que esta noite vamos ter qualquer coisa...


----------



## godzila (1 Dez 2010 às 19:35)

João Sousa disse:


> Penso que esta noite vamos qualquer coisa...



Eu também julgava, mas pelos vistos é só nuvens altas que não trazem precipitação.
Se não já estava a nevar aqui e por enquanto nada de neve.
Isto estame a enerva ver tanta nuvem e nada


----------



## João Sousa (1 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

godzila disse:


> Eu também julgava, mas pelos vistos é só nuvens altas que não trazem precipitação.
> Se não já estava a nevar aqui e por enquanto nada de neve.
> Isto estame a enerva ver tanta nuvem e nada



loooooooooool
Exacto eu também gostava, mas isto está complicado!
Vamos aguardar!
Abraço


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

Hoje estive por Castelo Branco e até foi um dia ameno. Ás 14h, estavam 11ºC e ás 18 apenas baixou para os 8ºC. Durante a tarde houve vento moderado de direcção variável e muitos cúmulos no céu.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 20:05)

Começou a nevar aqui.

1,6ºC e vai caindo uma neve molhada.


----------



## João Sousa (1 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

Dan disse:


> Começou a nevar aqui.
> 
> 1,6ºC e vai caindo uma neve molhada.



MT BEM!


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

Por Vila Chã de Sá vai arrefecendo bem, com nuvens altas, já muito orvalho e alguma neblina.

Actuais 3.0ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Está a nevar em Bragança!
Edit: Parou de nevar!


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 20:13)

A intensidade da precipitação baixou e agora é quase só chuva.


.


----------



## Black_Heart (1 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

Por aqui não vai havendo precipitação. Vamos esperar por amanhã


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Disseram-me agora que está a nevar em Aldeia de Santo António, no concelho do Sabugal.

A alguns quilómetros no Soito a neve não parece estar a cair como se vê na webcam:





Estão agora no Soito apenas *0ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Boas,céu nublado e vento fraco,actual 5.7ºC.


----------



## DRC (1 Dez 2010 às 20:39)

E já neva também no Soito: http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2010 às 20:45)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

Algumas imagens da minha ida a Serra da Estrela.
No caminho apanhei uns cummulus mammatus. Pernoitei em Manteigas e hoje estive nas Penhas Douradas e subi o vale do Zêzere, entretanto desci para covilhã, onde ainda havia neve na zona do parque de campismo.
Nunca tinha visto a Gardunha com tanta neve.
Desculpem a apresentação das fotos (algumas), tentei partilhar o mais rápido possível.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2010 às 20:59)

a tarde foi marcada pela presença de muitas nuvens mas sem chuva, houve algum vento fraco durante a tarde. 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, nao ha vento e ja se forma nevoeiro sobre o rio... a temperatura esta em forte queda, sigo com 6.2ºC


----------



## jPdF (1 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

*Viseu:* 
Nuvens Altas
Vento quase nulo
3.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Nuvens altas e temperatura em queda acelerada...

Actuais 2.1ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Weatherman (1 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Por Vouzela nevoeiro e temperatura nos 2,8ºC


----------



## Paulo H (1 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Boas noites!

Hoje visitei a cidade de Aveiro, regressei agora. Devo dizer que apenas apanhei alguma precipitação de manhã sob a forma de chuva. 
8h30-castelo branco: nevoeiro parcial
9h00-covilhã: chuvisco
9h30-guarda: chuvisco
-Viseu: chuvisco
11h00-aveiro: pouco nublado

No trajecto de volta, entre as 18h50 em aveiro e as 21h00 em castelo branco, não apanhei precipitação, apenas alguns bancos de nevoeiro!

Enfim foi uma viagem em que pude ver algumas paisagens com neve:
-Serra da Gardunha, estando a cota ao nível do túnel norte (alcongosta, fundão).
-Serra da Estrela, estando a cota ao nível do terço superior da covilhã.
-Guarda, desde o último túnel da A23 já na entrada da Guarda.
-Serra do Caramulo e Serra de Montemuro, com bastante neve, embora o nevoeiro parcial não deixasse observar na totalidade a bela paisagem!

Viagem cansativa, mas adorei! Ainda tive tempo de tocar na água do mar perto de aveiro. Estranho nem cheirava a mar, deve ser por haver brisa continental..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2010 às 22:39)

Nuvens altas com vento muito fraco,actual 4.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Boa noite

Vai arrefecendo em Bragança, por volta das 20h houve um aguaceiro de neve.

Nestte momneto registo 0.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (1 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Temperatura actual: *0,4ºC*


Extremos do dia: *0,4ºC* actuais * 7,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (1 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, que fizeram a temperatura subir depois de atingir os 1.6°C.

Actuais 1.8°C e 93%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

por aqui o nevoeiro ja se instalou na cidade estando agora bastante cerrado com uma visibilidade de uns 10m... a temperatura esteve estancada nos 6.2ºC ate agora... 
agora subiu para os 6.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

*Boticas:* 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/f1WGGuA1l9swcEYuhOrk"]Zona de Boticas foi das mais afectadas pelos nevÃµe - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2010 às 07:25)

bom dia
por aqui o nevoeiro de ontem desapareceu com aguaceiros que cairam durante a noite pois esta tudo molhado...  
o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com 4.3ºC de temperatura


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2010 às 08:23)

Bom dia.
Quando menos se espera, é quando a neve cai.
Caiu de madrugada de forma silenciosa que nem dei conta nem tão pouco esperava.
De manhã, abro a janela e deparo-me com os telhados pintados de branco. 
Por fim a neve caiu... No entanto acumulou ou pouco nos telhados.
Colocarei imagens mais tarde.
Abençoadas entradas de Noroeste. 
Sigo com 0,5ºc


----------



## dahon (2 Dez 2010 às 08:24)

Boas!
Em Viseu entre as 6h e as 6h40m estava a nevar com bastante intensidade e a acumular mas infelizmente tive que vir para Coimbra por isso não sei se continuou.

Cumps


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2010 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado e -0,1ºC.

Durante a noite nevou um pouco e ainda é visível uma fina camada de neve nas diversas superfícies.


----------



## dahon (2 Dez 2010 às 08:54)

Pela imagem ainda acumulou na cidade por isso nos arredores deve ter uma boa acumulação, mas desaparecerá rapidamente pois já está sol.


----------



## jPdF (2 Dez 2010 às 09:44)

dahon disse:


> Boas!
> Em Viseu entre as 6h e as 6h40m estava a nevar com bastante intensidade e a acumular mas infelizmente tive que vir para Coimbra por isso não sei se continuou.
> 
> Cumps



Também tive de vir para cotas mais baixas!
Estava a nevar quando sai de casa com temperatura de 0.8ºC

Já estava a acumular nos paviementos, e sei de pessoas que tiveram já dificuldades com os veiculos.

Castro Daire está sem aulas, e suponho que o Caramulo também, tendo em conta a camada de neve que mostra!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (2 Dez 2010 às 09:52)

Castro Daire está sem aulas, confirmo. Acordamos com um simpático manto branco, o primeiro deste Outono a chegar até à vila!


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2010 às 09:57)

pedroesteves disse:


> Castro Daire está sem aulas, confirmo. Acordamos com um simpático manto branco, o primeiro deste Outono a chegar até à vila!



Do litoral consigo visualizar o Caramulo com neve, com uma boa camada


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (2 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

jpmartins disse:


> Do litoral consigo visualizar o Caramulo com neve, com uma boa camada



A esta hora, o céu está a ficar limpo e a neve a derreter, infelizmente. Mas dá para perceber a quantidade que caiu na última madrugada, tendo em conta que estou a 400m de altitude!


----------



## Weatherman (2 Dez 2010 às 10:34)

Sigo com uma temperatura de 2,3ºC e com nevoeiro. Muita neve nas serras.


----------



## dahon (2 Dez 2010 às 10:47)

jpmartins disse:


> Do litoral consigo visualizar o Caramulo com neve, com uma boa camada



Exacto, quando passei no IP3 em Tondela dava para ver que tinha nevado bem no Caramulo.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2010 às 10:53)

Fotos de hoje por Loriga...


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Em Vila Real, o dia nasceu com céu limpo.
Às 9:30 estavam 0,7º.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2010 às 11:41)

No sat24 hoje é visível a camada de neve no Alvão, Marão, Montemuro e Estrela.


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Boa tarde

Nevou durante a noite em Bragança mas eu nem dei conta, hoje de manhã um fino manto branco cobria a cidade, a acumulação foi escassa, apenas uns 3/4 milímetros...

A minha mínima ficou-se pelos -1.0ºC, por agora registo 2ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 12:13)

O céu começou a nublar e ficou bem mais frio que às 9h.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

- Mahide (Aliste, 823 m):...... Mín............. -10,0ºC, Actual (11:45): 2,4 ºC
- Porto (Sanabria 1190 m):.. Mín (horária) -6,2 ºC, Actual (12:00): -2,1 ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2010 às 13:33)

A webcam da Torre está de novo on-line em: http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index1.php

Imagem da estância de ski esta manhã:


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 13:44)

Começa a nevar em Bragança!
Mas também está Sol!


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

neva intensamente na serra do açor a apenas 10km daqui espero ainda ver nevar antes da noite


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Começa a nevar em Bragança!
> Mas também está Sol!



É verdade, nunca tinha visto cair flocos de neve e estar sol ao mesmo tempo

Durou pouco tempo, neste momento já não cai nada do céu, registo 3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 14:13)

Boas tardes.

Hoje já deu para ver o manto branco da serra da estrela e outras e na vizinha espanha...

Poucas nuvens e ambiente muito fresco,actual 9.1ºC.


----------



## RaFa (2 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

Neva na Aldeia da Serra, Seia, embora que com muito pouca intensidade.

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/view/index.shtml


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Dez 2010 às 14:18)

Já cai na zona de Manteigas!!


P.S. - Pela webcam (http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html) do Spiritmind é visível alguma precipitação na Covilhã. Será chuva?! Será neve?!


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 14:38)

Por aqui, desde as 13h que cai um aguaceiro miúdo. Vê-se muito nevoeiro a descer o Alvão (é capaz de estar a cair lá qualquer coisa).


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Dez 2010 às 14:54)

Boas.

Desde as 14:30 que neva com uma intensidade incrível por aqui.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2010 às 15:02)

Por aqui a neve também já cai com alguma intensidade... curiosamente a minha estação regista 2,7ºC!


----------



## *Marta* (2 Dez 2010 às 15:06)

Na Guarda também recomeçou a nevar.
A manhã foi caótica na cidade devido ao gelo. O sol enganou bem quem saiu à rua de carro, tendo havido situações de trânsito mais complicadas. As escolas permanecem encerradas.
Na rádio foi feito um aviso de manhã, por parte de alguém ligado à meteorologia, para advertir para eventuais complicações causadas pela neve que, supostamente, irá cair a partir das 17. Achei um tanto ou quanto alarmista, dado que já temos uma situação complicada desde 2.ª feira, mas vou acompanhando.


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2010 às 15:12)

Por aqui a neve aumenta de intensidade e o dia pôs-se muito escuro!!! A temperatura tem vindo a baixar, neste momento *+2,3ºC*


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

Está a nevar com bastante intensidade, a temperatura de 2,8ºC está agora em 1,1ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Dez 2010 às 15:25)

Fil disse:


> Está a nevar com bastante intensidade, a temperatura de 2,8ºC está agora em 1,1ºC.



Espectacular!! Não vejo a hora de voltar a Bragança, daqui a uns 2 ou 3 meses...


----------



## CSOF (2 Dez 2010 às 15:29)

que desilusão, começou a chover


----------



## CSOF (2 Dez 2010 às 15:30)

lá vêm alguns flocos misturados


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Temperatura em queda: *+1,2ºC* neste momento!


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 15:37)

Por aqui a chuva aumentou de intensidade e a continuar assim ainda vai nevar. No Marão e Alvão deve estar a nevar de forma jeitosa.


----------



## SLM (2 Dez 2010 às 15:43)

Já neva com intensidade no IP4, zona da campeã:

http://www.estradas.pt/


----------



## SLM (2 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

E agora também no nó da A24

http://www.estradas.pt/

Não tarda neva na cidade.


----------



## CSOF (2 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

agora cai neve


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 15:56)

Neva à volta de Vila Real... na cidade não. Se tivéssemos mais 100m de altitude...


----------



## nipnip (2 Dez 2010 às 15:58)

por aqui vai estanto algo indeciso se chove ou se neva.

períodos de queda de neve intensa intervalados com períodos de chuva não menos intensa sempre com acompanhamento de algum vento.


----------



## *Marta* (2 Dez 2010 às 16:20)

Por aqui, também neva!


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

Aqui já está a nevar à algum tempo, mas teima em não acumular...


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 16:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui já está a nevar à algum tempo, mas teima em não acumular...



Vão ter um bom nevão pois estas entradas de Noroeste são boas para vocês  É uma questão de tempo ate acumular


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Dez 2010 às 16:34)

Boas.

Por aqui neva desde as 14:30, com alternância de intensidade. Ainda existia no chão bastante neve de 29/30 de Novembro, e onde tinha derretido começa a acumular de novo.

Esta manha foi muito complicada, a neve que derreteu ontem criou  uma camada de gelo por todo o lado, inclusive na estrada. Estivemos quase paralisados até às 10 da manha.


Máxima de hoje: *2,5ºC*
Mínima de hoje: *-1,2ºC*


Actuais: *0,1ºC*
HR: *96%*


Vamos ver o que isto vai dar hoje! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 16:35)

Chuva.. chuva... e chuva


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 16:59)

continua a nevar bem com alguma acumulação nas zonas verdes...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 17:10)

Agora são mega-flocos!!!


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

Neva com alguma intensidade por aqui


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Agora são mega-flocos!!!



Tenho um colega aqui ao lado a perguntar porque raio Vila Real (cidade) também não tem mega-flocos!!!
Aproveitem, brigantinos!!!
Se a inveja matasse...


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

Não é exagero mas acho que nunca vi flocos tão grandes na minha vida!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 17:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não é exagero mas acho que nunca vi flocos tão grandes na minha vida!!!



Ok... com essa... desisto 
Não serão bolas???
Resta esperar pelo fim de tarde/início de noite


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (2 Dez 2010 às 17:19)

Castro Daire, vila, até agora está a desiludir com mais agua/neve do que neve. Mas acima dos 600m com a subida de altitude do Montemuro, o cenário é de um enorme manto branco que se mantém assim há cerca de dois dias.

As previsões apontam para uma descida das cotas com o cair da noite, certo?


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Neva copiosamente na parte mais alta da cidade


----------



## Serrano (2 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Ligaram-me agora a informar que neva intensamente no Sarzedo, tornando a ficar branco onde já havia derretido o nevão anterior. E durante a última noite ainda se viram uns flocos... Quando eu regressar no domingo à tarde, duvido que ainda haja neve, tendo em conta a chuvada que se vai perspectivando a partir de sábado.


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

Boas.


Continua a nevar. Com temperatura negativa a acumulação é já significativa.

Falhou a electricidade por duas vezes durante minutos.



Actuais:

Temp: *-0,2ºC*
HR: *96%*



Umas fotos da minha janela:

















Fiquem bem.


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 17:26)

Pela imagem da webcam da Aldeia da Serra neva bem e já com boa acumulação!


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Bem pelo satélite a festa deverá terminar aqui e deverá animar no Centro!


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem pelo satélite a festa deverá terminar aqui e deverá animar no Centro!



Aqui parou de nevar agora mesmo. 

Está previsto mais animação cá no norte?

Devido à orientação do vento, a neve cobriu o prato da minha meo e agora não apanho sinal...  Assim não vou poder ver o meu Porto!!


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não é exagero mas acho que nunca vi flocos tão grandes na minha vida!!!



Sim, alguns tinham uns 6/7cm.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Penso que em Trás-os-Montes a precipitação deverá começar a diminuir...


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 17:49)

No meteograma dá uma boa precipitação para Vila Real, a partir das 18h, e cota razoável.


----------



## ppereira (2 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

aldeia da serra está debaixo de um nevão intenso 

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/axis-cg...te=1&text=1&textstring=Seia e Aldeia da Serra

agora é a parte norte da serra a ser brindada com um nevão dos antigos...isto é que é democracia


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

Em Viseu... chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Boas tardes...

Grande grande nevão...

As escolas de Chaves enviaram os estudantes das aldeias mais cedo para casa...

Temp: 0ºC

Muita neve...

De seguida postarei fotos...


----------



## caramulo (2 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

Finalmente neve...


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2010 às 17:56)

ainda vou ter festa


----------



## ppereira (2 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Manteigas também já está de novo debaixo de um bom manto branco.

isto hoje vai ser sempre em crescendo e vai apanhar todo o interior norte e centro.

Vila Real também deve ser atingida pois às 17h00 já estavam 2,9ºC por isso penso que deve estar mesmo a virar (tou a torcer por voçês )


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

Por aqui penso que acabou!


----------



## Padeiro9 (2 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Boas noites
Pessoal, aqui para Castro Daire, há neve para esta noite?


----------



## bartotaveira (2 Dez 2010 às 18:03)

Ainda não acabou por aqui, recomeçou a nevar.


----------



## Silknet (2 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

A neve desta vez não quer nada a ver com o Viriato!

Só chuva!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silknet (2 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Haverá possibilidade de as cotas descerem pela noite ?


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

ppereira disse:


> Manteigas também já está de novo debaixo de um bom manto branco.
> 
> isto hoje vai ser sempre em crescendo e vai apanhar todo o interior norte e centro.
> 
> Vila Real também deve ser atingida pois às 17h00 já estavam 2,9ºC por isso penso que deve estar mesmo a virar (tou a torcer por voçês )



Obrigado pela solidariedade!!!
Esse valor deve ser do IM mas a estação está afastada da cidade (perto do aeródromo) e lá a temperatura é geralmente 1º abaixo da cidade. A essa hora tinhamos 4º. Aliás, em Constatim, aldeia mais perto da estação do IM nevou esta tarde.
Resta esperar pela noite.


----------



## jPdF (2 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em Viseu... chove.



Não é só chuva!
É daquela que demora a desfazer-se no para brisas do carro!
Eu diria água neve, ai uns 40/60!

Temp: 3.0ºC

A noite ainda só agora é uma criança!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2010 às 18:15)

jPdF disse:


> Não é só chuva!
> É daquela que demora a desfazer-se no para brisas do carro!
> Eu diria água neve, ai uns 40/60!
> 
> ...



Obrigada. 
Estou em casa e a partir da janela parece, de facto, apenas chuva. Mas ainda bem que não é. Oxalá a temperatura desça e a precipitação se mantenha.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Alguém sabe da situação em Loriga? É que esteve a chover com 0.2ºC o que possivelmente poderia ser neve.


----------



## *Marta* (2 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

Por aqui, tudo branquinho novamente. E continua a nevar!


----------



## ppereira (2 Dez 2010 às 18:20)

*Marta* disse:


> Por aqui, tudo branquinho novamente. E continua a nevar!



 a Guarda tem sido um dos locais mais "afectados" por estes nevões. 

amanhã deve ser o caos e só a chuva do fds vão regularizar a situação (pena)


----------



## Fil (2 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

Por cá continua a cair com boa intensidade embora bastante menos que antes e com flocos bem mais pequenos, a neve é um pouco húmida pois a temperatura ainda não baixou de zero, chegou aos 0,3ºC e depois voltou a subir para os 0,8ºC e agora está nos 0,6ºC. Pelo GFS já devia ter parado. Esperava uma maior acumulação.


----------



## *Marta* (2 Dez 2010 às 18:35)

O problema da Guarda é que não tem meios suficientes para fazer face a esta situação. Cada vez que neva é um caos e cada vez que há gelo é um caos ainda maior. A minha rua, residencial mas com uma escola, um ATL e uma creche/infantário, está um caos! As ruas de maior inclinação, a mesma coisa, bem como as zonas mais movimentadas da cidade. E não vejo forma de isto se alterar!


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2010 às 18:46)

Fil disse:


> Por cá continua a cair com boa intensidade embora bastante menos que antes e com flocos bem mais pequenos, a neve é um pouco húmida pois a temperatura ainda não baixou de zero, chegou aos 0,3ºC e depois voltou a subir para os 0,8ºC e agora está nos 0,6ºC. Pelo GFS já devia ter parado. Esperava uma maior acumulação.



Fotos também é preciso

Como está por aí? Continua a nevar?


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2010 às 18:46)

Boas Noites.

De manhã nevou com bastante intensidade, até às 8:30h, com uma acumulação de cerca de 2cm. Ao longo da manhã, esta derreteu, infelizmente.

Da parte da tarde, foi encobrindo, e caem aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que quando são mais intensos trazem neve com eles, apesar da temperatura bem positiva.

Actuais 3.2ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## adoroaneve (2 Dez 2010 às 18:52)

em todos os sites diz que esta a nevar em viseu
mas nao parece
entao esta ou nao esta?


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

acabei de ouvir um trovão  e esta a nevar bem!!! isto é de loucos


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

Enorme trovão pela zona da Covilhã.

Lá fora chove moderado com* 0.6ºC* (Covilhã-Saudade).


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

João Ferreira disse:


> Alguém sabe da situação em Loriga? É que esteve a chover com 0.2ºC o que possivelmente poderia ser neve.



Na Aldeia da Serra, Seia, sensivelmente à mesma cota que Loriga, está com neve.

------------------------

*Neve: Trânsito condicionado a veículos pesados no IP4*



> As autoridades cortaram esta tarde o trânsito aos veículos pesados no Itinerário Principal 4 (IP4) por causa da queda de neve, disse o comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Vila Real.
> 
> ~Carlos Silva explicou que recomeçou a nevar esta tarde no distrito de Vila Real, prevendo-se que esta atinja, durante a madrugada, a cota de 300 metros. A limitação à circulação de viaturas pesadas deverá ser estendida ainda às autoestradas A7 e A24.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

onde moro, a 550 metros ao a 6 km da Covilha cai água neve e ouve á 1 min uma descarga eléctrica


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

spiritmind disse:


> acabei de ouvir um trovão  e esta a nevar bem!!! isto é de loucos






*Dave* disse:


> Enorme trovão pela zona da Covilhã.
> 
> Lá fora chove moderado com* 0.6ºC* (Covilhã-Saudade).




Confirmado!!!

Aqui pela Saudade, continua apenas chuva, embora a temperatura seja bastante baixa...


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

*Dave* disse:


> Enorme trovão pela zona da Covilhã.
> 
> Lá fora chove moderado com* 0.6ºC* (Covilhã-Saudade).



Também ouviste!!!

esta a chover na saudade? 

Aqui neva... são poucos metros de diferença


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

boas

por aqui tem havido aguaceiros durante a tarde e agora quando vinha do trabalho apanhei um aguaceiro forte que trazia agua-neve  gotas meias congeladas que ate custava a desfazer-se tambem com algum granizo á mistura... nunca me passou pela cabeça ver isto hoje aqui... sigo com 5.5ºC 

tambem ja me informaram que neva tambem em gouveia, pois nao houve aulas durante a tarde devido a queda de neve, mas nao sei se esta a haver acomulação... sei que a estrada para manteigas esta cortada logo em gouveia...


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

spiritmind disse:


> acabei de ouvir um trovão  e esta a nevar bem!!! isto é de loucos



Spiritmind ja vi nevar bem e trovejar muito quando fui fazer montanhismo a Serra de Gredos


----------



## Black_Heart (2 Dez 2010 às 19:01)

spiritmind disse:


> Também ouviste!!!
> 
> esta a chover na saudade?
> 
> Aqui neva... são poucos metros de diferença



Também ouvi o trovão...parecia vir do lado da Serra, mas não consigo confirmar.
Por aqui também chove bem (600m)


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

última hora. O avião teve problemas na aterragem em Bragança, derrubou 3 fios de média tensão e neste momento estão várias aldeias sem luz.

Ainda não se sabe as causas mas as condições meteorologicas podem ter estado na origem.
Não houve vitimas.

Fonte:RBA


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

spiritmind disse:


> Também ouviste!!!
> 
> esta a chover na saudade?
> 
> Aqui neva... são poucos metros de diferença




Estou agora mesmo a olhar lá para fora e nem um único floco.... é mesmo de loucos.

Tenho é a leve impressão que que está a cair uma espécie de granizo mas fino tipo graupel...


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

Norther disse:


> Spiritmind ja vi nevar bem e trovejar muito quando fui fazer montanhismo a Serra de Gredos



Por acaso acho que foi a primeira vez a ouvir uma thundersnow


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

AnDré disse:


> Na Aldeia da Serra, Seia, sensivelmente à mesma cota que Loriga, está com neve.



Ok, obrigado!

Loriga segue já com -0.1


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 19:07)

Mantém-se os 0,5ºC e queda de água-neve...


Covilhã - Saudade


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

spiritmind disse:


> Por acaso acho que foi a primeira vez a ouvir uma thundersnow



por acaso tb fiquei admirado, não contava com isto, estava na varanda e fiquei a toa, foi entre o Tortosendo e Covilha


----------



## Johnny (2 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

N se percebe mt bem isso... uma cidade como a Guarda, capital de distrito... ainda n sabem da existência do *SAL*????

Dou como exemplo uma vila pequenina como Montalegre (onde vou dezenas de vezes ao ano)... onde se circula em todas as ruas, sejam elas mais inclinadas ou sem exposição solar... e assiste a nevões bem mais frequentes e regulares q a Guarda (onde tb vou regularmente)... ainda no domingo passado (28 Nov.) ao andar pelas ruas de Montalegre, via o sal já espalhado, mm à espera do nevão q se abateu no dia a seguir...




*Marta* disse:


> O problema da Guarda é que não tem meios suficientes para fazer face a esta situação. Cada vez que neva é um caos e cada vez que há gelo é um caos ainda maior. A minha rua, residencial mas com uma escola, um ATL e uma creche/infantário, está um caos! As ruas de maior inclinação, a mesma coisa, bem como as zonas mais movimentadas da cidade. E não vejo forma de isto se alterar!


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

spiritmind disse:


> Por acaso acho que foi a primeira vez a ouvir uma thundersnow



Eu também já ouvi trovões e estar a nevar, e por acaso também foi na Serra da Estrela, mais concretamente em Loriga.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

Boas noites .

Neste momento está caindo aguaceiros fortes com agua-neve há mistura,vento muito forte com uma rajada 41.8km/h,actual 5.2ºC.


----------



## Sleet (2 Dez 2010 às 19:11)

João Ferreira disse:


> Alguém sabe da situação em Loriga? É que esteve a chover com 0.2ºC o que possivelmente poderia ser neve.



Boas João. É neve, e ao que parece não é pouca. Não estou em Loriga mas informaram-me há pouco que neva abundantemente desde as 17:00, ao ponto de ter já encerrado a N231 que liga a Seia e de ter deixado vários carros atolados na neve, sem conseguir andar nem para a frente nem para trás.  Está nevoeiro e também já se ouviram vários relâmpagos à semelhança do que vai acontecendo na Covilhã.


----------



## F_R (2 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

João Ferreira disse:


> Eu também já ouvi trovões e estar a nevar, e por acaso também foi na Serra da Estrela, mais concretamente em Loriga.



Ainda no ano passado assisti a isso a 31 de Dezembro em Manteigas


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

spiritmind disse:


> Por acaso acho que foi a primeira vez a ouvir uma thundersnow





estou a ver q esta a nevar ai bem, ja notas acumulação?


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Norther disse:


> estou a ver q esta a nevar ai bem, ja notas acumulação?



Apenas esta a acumular nos carros pois esta tudo muito molhado 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Neva intensamente neste momento no Soito (Sabugal)
http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm

Note-se a acumulação nos carros.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Sleet disse:


> Boas João. É neve, e ao que parece não é pouca. Não estou em Loriga mas informaram-me há pouco que neva abundantemente desde as 17:00, ao ponto de ter já encerrado a N231 que liga a Seia e de ter deixado vários carros atolados na neve, sem conseguir andar nem para a frente nem para trás.  Está nevoeiro e também já se ouviram vários relâmpagos à semelhança do que vai acontecendo na Covilhã.



À parte do transtorno na estrada, ainda bem que está a nevar, gosto sempre de ver Loriga cheia de neve.


----------



## Norther (2 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

spiritmind disse:


> Apenas esta a acumular nos carros pois esta tudo muito molhado
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pois no Tortosendo tb so na zona mais alta esta assim a acumular a 750m


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 19:23)

Muita neve agora no Soito!
Já há grande acumulação.

http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

spiritmind disse:


> Apenas esta a acumular nos carros pois esta tudo muito molhado



Incrível... embora a distância não seja muita, mas pela Saudade continua tudo na mesma. Apenas cai uma espécie de água-neve...


----------



## caramulo (2 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Aqui pelo Caramulo, a neve acumula acima dos 750 metros, como me parece em outros locas estar a acontecer. Penso que a cota irá dexer mais uns 150 metros durante as próximas horas.


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

Confirmo o que o Sleet disse à pouco, depois de ter falado com a minha avó que vive em Loriga, segundo ela está a nevar forte e já está tudo coberto de neve estando já com uma boa acumulação.

A temperatura por lá é de -0.2ºC


----------



## adoroaneve (2 Dez 2010 às 19:28)

mas ouvi dizer que ia dizer aos 400 metros
será?


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Esteja descansado o pessoal da Serra da Estrela, que aqui o fim de tarde tem tido muita chuva.

Por isso, precipitação não irá faltar por aí.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

adoroaneve disse:


> mas ouvi dizer que ia dizer aos 400 metros
> será?



Ora mais um Viseense. Que bom... Bem Vindo

bem, quanto à cota de neve, estou a 424m e quando chove mais forte vem em neve... A ver como a temperatura se comporta...


----------



## adoroaneve (2 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

exactamente 
estou muitas esperanças


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

por aqui agora nao chove mas levantou-se vento que sopra forte...

em gouveia continua a nevar, ja acomula  tenho pena de nao la estar segundo a familia a N17 entre gouveia e celorico da beira esta com alguns problemas... 

 e tal como a N232 entre mangualde e gouveia, esta condicionada devido ao gelo que se esta a formar devido a agua-neve que la cai...


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2010 às 19:52)

> Avião embate em cabo eletricidade e causa apagão em Bragança
> 
> 
> O avião que faz a carreira aérea entre Bragança e Lisboa embateu hoje numa linha de distribuição de eletricidade, deixando duas mil pessoas sem luz em Bragança, mas sem consequências para a aeronave e ocupantes.
> ...


© Diário Digital


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Neva com alguma intensidade há cerca de uma hora aqui no Sabugal, com acumulação. Tenho informações que na Guarda nevava intensamente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

Por aqui continua os aguaceiros bem frios e vento mais fraco,actual 5.0ºC e 0.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.4ºC / 9.8ºC.


----------



## *Marta* (2 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

Aqui pela Guarda continua a nevar com muita intensidade; as ruas estão um verdadeiro caos, incluindo a VICEG (principal estrada de ligação entre as auto-estradas A23, A25 e a cidade, bem como o acesso ao hospital). Anteve-se uma noite complicada e um dia de amanhã caótico, pois a temperatura está mesmo muito baixa (e uma sensação térmica ainda mais baixa devido ao vento) e é possível que gele.

PS - A protecção civil espalha gelo... não nos sítios que deveria. A principal preocupação é sempre a VICEG, por causa do acesso das ambulâncias. O resto das ruas é conforme se pode. O limpa-neves passou uma única vez na minha rua desde que 2.ª feira, que eu tenha visto... Enfim, problemas de sempre...


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

neste momento quase so neve 1 grau daquia meia hora ja será só neve


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2010 às 20:13)

> *Um avião embateu hoje numa linha de distribuição de electricidade, deixando duas mil pessoas sem luz em Bragança, mas sem consequências para a aeronave e ocupantes.*
> 
> Fonte do aeródromo municipal de Bragança disse à Lusa que o incidente ocorreu na aproximação à pista do último voo do dia, o que chega a Bragança pelas 17:20 oriundo de Lisboa, com escala em Vila Real, a cargo da empresa Aerovip.
> 
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1725848


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Dez 2010 às 20:18)

Para já 3 fotos na região de *Chaves*:


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Para já 3 fotos na região de *Chaves*:



Espectáculo  Boas fotos


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

estranho a temperatura estar tão alta aí em cima spiritmind ou dá um tombo na próxima hora ou começo a desconfiar de termos acumulação aqui em baixo


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (2 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

Fotos da neve na região do barroso neste site: www.rotasdobarroso.com .. Aquele que provavelmente virá a ser o maior nevão das ultimas 3 decadas

cump 
rdb


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

Neste momento chove bem e vento moderado,actual 5.2ºC e 1.5mm


----------



## jPdF (2 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

*Viseu:*
Cada vez mais neve que água, nota-se bem a descida da cota ao longo da tarde/noite!
Actualmente 2.8ºC


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

cova beira disse:


> estranho a temperatura estar tão alta aí em cima spiritmind ou dá um tombo na próxima hora ou começo a desconfiar de termos acumulação aqui em baixo



Duvido que exista acumulação, breve a precipitação vai desaparecer e tudo o que cai não pega por estar tudo molhado. Entrada de Noroeste esta tudo dito


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Continua a neve no Soito (Sabugal)
http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Brigantia disse:


> © Diário Digital



Devem ter apanhado um "cagaço"!!!


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Ainda agora vi um relâmpago e ouvi a trovoada, enquanto neva! Sei que não é assim tão raro mas é a primeira vez que assisto a isto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

O vento rodou novamente em força para NW e já fez descer a temperatura,actual 4.6ºC e 3.2mm.

Chove bem .


----------



## Z13 (2 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

Grandes fotos da zona de Chaves!

A neve acumulou na cidade?

Por aqui registo agora *+0,9ºC*

A neve acumulou cerca de 1cm em muitos locais, contudo nas estradas e devido ao muito sal já espalhado não chegou a acumular!

Extremos do dia: *-1,9ºC  +4,9ºC*

Precipitação acumulada: *1mm*
Rajada máxima: *25km/h*


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

E no Soito (Sabugal) o alcatrão já desapareceu.
Neva com muita intensidade e há grande acumulação.

http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm


----------



## jpc (2 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

Boa noite!
 Fiz às 19 h. a viagem Lamego-Viseu e na zona do Mezio ( 850 m) na A 24 a acumulação de neve é enorme. Apanhei uma tempestade de neve espectacular com trovoada ao longe. Cada vez que havia um clarão o espectáculo era de uma beleza imensa.
Em Viseu cai chuva misturada com neve. Nas serras em volta do Planalto Beirão, amanhã deve parecer a Suiça....

Abraço
                  jpc


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 20:54)

a partir de agora é que a cota vai descer vamos esperar que haja precipitação durante mais três horas


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

DRC disse:


> E no Soito (Sabugal) o alcatrão já desapareceu.
> Neva com muita intensidade e há grande acumulação.
> 
> http://soito.linksys-cam.com/img/mjpeg.htm



Poderias colocar aqui as imagens referentes a Web do Soito.
Para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2010 às 20:58)

Z13 disse:


> Devem ter apanhado um "cagaço"!!!


Se devem...ainda bem que foi apenas um susto.




Flaviense21 disse:


> Para já 3 fotos na região de *Chaves*:



Grandes imagens.
De que zona de Chaves são?


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Ás 20h59 a webcam da estação amadora do Soito mostrava esta linda imagem:





Vê-se bem a neve acumulada e a intensidade com que neva.


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Noticias oriundas da minha Loriga informam boa acumulação de neve com os acessos  á vila todos cortados. Fica uma foto tirada precisamente na minha rua ás 19 horas de hoje!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2010 às 21:11)

Grande nevão que cai em Loriga. 
Só consegui agora chegar a casa, e tive que ser evacuado pelo gipe dos bombeiros...


http://fotos.sapo.pt/regato/fotos/?uid=CR62DnnFlloKVPyHctLY

Venham mais entradas de noroeste.


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 21:11)

Continua a nevar bastante, as ruas já estão brancas!


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

pelo que eu estou a ver a cota de neve não está aos prometidos 400 metro mas sim aos 800 metros aqui na minha aldeia só cais chuva forte mas nada de neve e para piorar tenho uns torridos 2ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (2 Dez 2010 às 21:13)

Por aqui muita chuva, mas de momento não chove!
4.3ºC 

Spiritmind, é impressão minha ou chove por aí? 
Entradas de noroeste neve em Loriga, Covilha nada.
Entradas de sudoeste neve na Covilhã, Loriga nada.


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2010 às 21:17)

FRibeiro disse:


> Por aqui muita chuva, mas de momento não chove!
> 4.3ºC
> 
> Spiritmind, é impressão minha ou chove por aí?
> ...



Olá a toda a comunidade,
Infelizmente, tenho de concordar contigo!


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

Aqui pela Saudade (Covilhã) já estou nos *0,0ºC*.

No telhado está a querer "pegar"...


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

aqui a 580 metros volta a ser so neve a temperatura tem de descer mais meio grau para acumular


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

*Dave* disse:


> Aqui pela Saudade (Covilhã) já estou nos *0,0ºC*.
> 
> No telhado está a querer "pegar"...



Até que horas está prevista queda de precipitação?


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Eu acho que o Interior Centro vai ter um Nevão à maneira!!!


----------



## RaFa (2 Dez 2010 às 21:22)

Aldeia da Serra, Seia já com bastante acumulação e continua a nevar com bastante intensidade!

Imagem com movimento:


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

João Sousa disse:


> Até que horas está prevista queda de precipitação?



Eu acho que aínda vai haver mais umas horitas de precipitação para o Interior Centro.


----------



## adoroaneve (2 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

sera que vai haver neve aqui em viseu durante esta noite


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

aqui começou a acumular nos carros


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

adoroaneve disse:


> sera que vai haver neve aqui em viseu durante esta noite



O que poderá faltar é a precipitação, mas não perco a esperança...

Por cá parou a chuva e estão 2.9ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

João Sousa disse:


> Até que horas está prevista queda de precipitação?



Até por volta das 0h...

Isto é o que diz as previsões... mas os meteogramas do meteoblue não costumam errar muito...


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

*Dave* disse:


> Até por volta das 0h...
> 
> Isto é o que diz as previsões... mas os meteogramas do meteoblue não costumam errar muito...



Hum, parece-me bastante pouco!
Mas enfim, é o que temos!
Obrigado!


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 21:30)

Começa agora a acumular ao fim de um tempo a nevar sem pegar


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

amarusp disse:


> Noticias oriundas da minha Loriga informam boa acumulação de neve com os acessos  á vila todos cortados. Fica uma foto tirada precisamente na minha rua ás 19 horas de hoje!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa foto!

A esta hora já deve de estar aí uma boa acumulação


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

spiritmind disse:


> Começa agora a acumular ao fim de um tempo a nevar sem pegar



Agora parece-me tarde!
Mas tá-se bem!
Bela foto!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Depois de uma pausa a chuva regressou,vento moderado e 4.6ºC e 3.8mm.


----------



## tclor (2 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

João Ferreira disse:


> Boa foto!
> 
> A esta hora já deve de estar aí uma boa acumulação



  A estrada está intransitável e os automobilistas tiveram de abandonar os carros na berma da estrada, mesmo depois da passagem do limpa-neve por duas vezes. São os bombeiros que têm transportado as pessoas. Mesmo assim, muitas estiveram mais de 3 horas à espera. Portanto, já dá para ver a quantidade de neve...


----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

João Sousa disse:


> Agora parece-me tarde!
> Mas tá-se bem!
> Bela foto!



Não é tarde. Aqui ainda chove, por isso ainda terão umas 2 a 3 horas de chuva.


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

Visite.
http://loriganet.blogspot.com/2010/12/loriga-isolada-com-neve.html
E a neve continua a cair...


----------



## FRibeiro (2 Dez 2010 às 21:42)

É verdade Albimeteo.
Mesmo que caem uns flocos mais logo, nunca chega a acumular com o chão todo molhado como está.
A temperatura é que teima em não descer, 4.5ºC


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2010 às 21:46)




----------



## Lousano (2 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

E os brangatinos devem estar gelados, sem aquecimento de aparelhos electricos.



> A EDP já repôs a electricidade aos dois mil clientes de Bragança que ficaram hoje às escuras, durante duas horas, depois do avião que faz a carreira aérea Bragança/Lisboa ter embatido numa linha, informou fonte da empresa.
> “Fizemos manobras da rede e através de outras linhas já estamos a 'alimentar' os clientes”, disse à agência Lusa Maria Antónia Fonseca, do gabinete de Comunicação e Imagem da EDP Distribuição.
> 
> Segundo a fonte, a resolução do problema acabou por ser mais rápida do que se previa.
> ...



Fonte: diariodigital


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

Neste momento muita chuva e vento,actual 4.7ºC e 5.2mm


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Céu nublado, sem chuva e algum vento fraco, na casa de 10km/h.

Actuais 3.1ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## adoroaneve (2 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

neste momento muito nublado e ja registo 0.2 º C
tou com esperança de ver neve ainda hoje


----------



## cova beira (2 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

adoroaneve disse:


> neste momento muito nublado e ja registo 0.2 º C
> tou com esperança de ver neve ainda hoje




pois mas o que parece é que a precipitação ja está toda a sul até aqui está a parar


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Que evento espectacular, neva intensamente há 3 horas. Uns 4 ou 5 cm de acumulação! Enquanto não me lembro como se colocam fotos aqui, vejam no facebook: http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...21936983_100000178099763_667093_1249733_s.jpg


----------



## Mjhb (2 Dez 2010 às 22:07)

adoroaneve disse:


> neste momento muito nublado e ja registo 0.2 º C
> tou com esperança de ver neve ainda hoje



De que zona de Viseu é? Eu aqui registo uns 2.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

salgado disse:


> Que evento espectacular, neva intensamente há 3 horas. Uns 4 ou 5 cm de acumulação! Enquanto não me lembro como se colocam fotos aqui, vejam no facebook: http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...21936983_100000178099763_667093_1249733_s.jpg



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

E na cidade do Sabugal o cenário é o seguinte:





































Fotos enviadas há instantes por uma prima minha.


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Por aqui ainda continua a nevar agora com a temperatura a descer mas a precipitação vai faltar. Ainda não se registou acumulação.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

por aqui o vento acalmou estando agora muito fraco, no entanto aumenta de itensidade durante os aguaceiros fortes que sao de granizo... 

actualmente nao chove o vento e muito fraco e sigo com 6.1ºC 

extremos de hoje:  4.0ºC de minima e 9.4ºC de maxima


----------



## Serrano (2 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Mais um telefonema vindo do Sarzedo, em que já vão com 2-3cms de neve nova.


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

Video da neve no parque perto de casa: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=180791481936787#!/video/editvideo.php?v=180791481936787


----------



## DRC (2 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

Acabei de pôr mais fotos da neve no Sabugal, vejam-nas na página anterior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

Muita chuva  e vento,actual 4.4ºC.


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Neste momento, poso afirmar que nunca ví tanta neve no Sabugal (moro aqui há 10 anos).


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Continua a cair neve com grande intensidade.
Já com grande acumulação,,,


----------



## GARFEL (2 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

boa noite a todos
obrigado pelos vossos relatos, que certamente farão um pouco de inveja a quem realmente esteja a perder um cenário de rara beleza para nós em portugal que é o da neve e o de ver nevar.
obrigado a todos aqueles que têm a possibilidade de pôr fotos, pois se a temperatura dentro de casa fosse de 4 ou 5º negativos tinha um fio de baba desde a boca até aos joelhos.
Sem querer melindrar ninguem pois TODOS os vossos contributos são de louvar, gostaria de agradecer ao colega de forum que sempre nos brinda com uma quantidade de fotos muito grande e de qualidade sobre a zona........do barroso.
Já acompanho o site de anos anteriores e posso dizer-vos que vale a pena dar lá uma espreitadela
Aqui por tomar nem vale a pena ir á janela porque a temperatura ainda por cima vai subindo, estando já nos 6.7º. (daqui a pouco é verão)
xau
e bons flocos(sem acidentes)


----------



## Paulo H (2 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Bem, por castelo branco não pára de chover, é chuva tocada a vento! Para quem só estava à espera duns 3mm à meia-noite.. É que a temperatura teima em não baixar, estranho!

Fui à zona mais alta, ao castelo, há 20min. Não se pode lá estar, é vento e chuva. Fui lá porque vi que a chuva se estilhaçava de vez em quando no vidro.. Resultado: no castelo chove, mas posso observar um floco pequeno/médio rodopiando mais lentamente por entre a chuva. Coisa de 10 em 10segundos! (quase nada)  É como se a precipitação viesse de duas altitudes diferentes, é estranho.. Enfim, a temperatura só deverá descer mais tarde, provavelmente quando já não houver precipitação! Paciência..


----------



## Paulo H (2 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

A neve por aqui deve andar na cota acima dos 600m. Andou o IM a dizer entre os 300 e os 500m para o centro, acho que exageraram um pouco! Que aos 500m seja mais sleet do que água neve, ainda acredito!


----------



## GARFEL (2 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

já vou com 7.2º

ãn 7.2º ??


----------



## Black_Heart (2 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

Agora que a precipitação vai começar a faltar é que começa a cair mais neve do que chuva. 
Acumulação só no próximo evento


----------



## RaFa (2 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

Aqui na encosta de Seia existe acumulação ate aos 650m, e cai agua-neve até aos 400m. A temperatura varia entre os 0.5º na Aldeia da Serra (750m) e 2º em Seia (550m)

Algumas fotos na saída da Aldeia da Serra


----------



## Black_Heart (2 Dez 2010 às 23:23)

RaFa disse:


> Aqui na encosta de Seia existe acumulação ate aos 650m, e cai agua-neve até aos 400m. A temperatura varia entre os 0.5º na Aldeia da Serra (750m) e 2º em Seia (550m)
> 
> Algumas fotos na saída da Aldeia da Serra



Esta foto foi muito bem conseguida


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Em Vila Real o aguaceiro á acabou à umas horas.
Noite serena, nem uma folha mexe.
Registo 2,2º.
A cidade não viu neve hoje. Talvez em 2011?


----------



## RaFa (2 Dez 2010 às 23:26)

Black_Heart disse:


> Esta foto foi muito bem conseguida



Pena aquelas "pintas"  no ceu ;( Apanhou neve a lente lol


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

Black_Heart disse:


> Esta foto foi muito bem conseguida



Muito boa foto! 
Parabéns!


----------



## Black_Heart (2 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

RaFa disse:


> Pena aquelas "pintas"  no ceu ;( Apanhou neve a lente lol



Mas mesmo assim não estraga a foto  com um pequeno trabalho no photoshop ficava um mimo eheheheh.

Pela webcam no meteocovilha.com, dá para ver que está a nevar muito bem aos 750m na Covilhã.
Aqui aos 600m, está também a nevar, mas não com essa intensidade.

http://www.meteocovilha.com/stream.html


----------



## squidward (2 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado a forte

temp: 9.2ºC


----------



## João Sousa (2 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Black_Heart disse:


> Mas mesmo assim não estraga a foto  com um pequeno trabalho no photoshop ficava um mimo eheheheh.
> 
> Pela webcam no meteocovilha.com, dá para ver que está a nevar muito bem aos 750m na Covilhã.
> Aqui aos 600m, está também a nevar, mas não com essa intensidade.
> ...



eu estou na zona da garagem de s.joão é uma mistura de chuva e neve!


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Aqui ainda neva embora com menos intensidade. Acumulação entre 5 e 10 cm!
Fotos:154185_180805181935417_100000178099763_667154_5648464_s.jpg
162862_180806865268582_100000178099763_667160_2456340_n.jpg
Desculpem mas não tive tempo de experimentar "postar" directamente no Fórum. Compreenderão o meu entretenimento...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Boa noite a todos e, mais uma vez, parabéns a todos os contemplados.
Aqui por Viseu (cidade), nadinha de nada.


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Enganei-me, agora aqui vão!
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...31935392_100000178099763_667156_5114766_s.jpg

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...81935417_100000178099763_667154_5648464_s.jpg


----------



## Snow (2 Dez 2010 às 23:52)

Pela web, que grande nevão se abate sobre a zona alta da Covilhã, um farto-te de neve que está a receber o ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental. Nem imagino a acumulação de neve na torre, mas uns bons metros.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 23:53)

salgado disse:


> Aqui ainda neva embora com menos intensidade. Acumulação entre 5 e 10 cm!
> Fotos:154185_180805181935417_100000178099763_667154_5648464_s.jpg
> 162862_180806865268582_100000178099763_667160_2456340_n.jpg
> Desculpem mas não tive tempo de experimentar "postar" directamente no Fórum. Compreenderão o meu entretenimento...



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 23:54)

RaFa disse:


> Pena aquelas "pintas"  no ceu ;( Apanhou neve a lente lol



Realmente foi bem conseguida!  Certamente com tripé ou pousada encima de algo, é que com uma exposição de 5 segundos tem de ser e claro essa iso800 a ajudar a D60 .

Parabéns aos contemplados, até thunderstorms houve!! Muito bom!


----------



## rochas (2 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Boas, aqui por Oleiros, chuva muita , agora o que é bom!!! 
Mas ali no cimo da serra do Cabeço Rainha deve esta uma boa camada. 

cumps 
Prochas


----------



## salgado (2 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Como inserir imagens no forum



Peço desculpa, talvez para a próxima, não ia perder tempo a instalar software com o nevão da década lá fora!!!


----------



## rochas (2 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Pessoal nem de propósito fui agora a janela e sabem uma coisa, parou de chover!!! 

E começou a nevar 

Vamos ver como isto corre pela noite dentro. 
Era mesmo bem feita 

Cumps
Prochas


----------



## *Dave* (3 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

salgado disse:


> Peço desculpa, talvez para a próxima, não ia perder tempo a instalar software com o nevão da década lá fora!!!



Instalar software???
Não há nada a instalar...

Assim ninguém vai ver as fotografias...


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2010 às 00:04)

boas:cai neve intensamentetemperatura 1 grau, é pena só ser esta madrugada!!!


----------



## João Sousa (3 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

Agora começa a nevar no centro da cidade!


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 00:22)

panda disse:


> boas:cai neve intensamentetemperatura 1 grau, é pena só ser esta madrugada!!!



Pois se não disseres mais concretamente de onde és, a tua vontade de informar o que sucede não tem assim tanto interesse, os tais "6 km da Covilhã" são muito vagos...



João Sousa disse:


> Agora começa a nevar no centro da cidade!



Fica a dúvida perguntas ou afirmas? É que deixaste tantos ponto de interrogação que eu, pelo menos, não entendi?


----------



## João Sousa (3 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

actioman disse:


> Pois se não disseres mais concretamente de onde és, a tua vontade de informar o que sucede não tem assim tanto interesse, os tais "6 km da Covilhã" são muito vagos...
> 
> 
> 
> Fica a dúvida perguntas ou afirmas? É que deixaste tantos ponto de interrogação que eu, pelo menos, não entendi?



Afirmo!
Estou no centro da Covilhã!


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

Acho que se pode dar o evento por terminado pelo menos para aqui. acumulação de 3cm pena a precipitação ter-se antecipado  Só resta esperar pela próxima


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

João Sousa disse:


> Afirmo!
> Estou no centro da Covilhã!



E continua João? 
É que pela webcam do SpiritMind já parece ter parado de precipitar!?


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Dez 2010 às 00:28)

Durante cerca de 10/15 minutos, nevou com uma intensidade muito interessante, mas infelizmente já parou...
Como não são esperados mais aguaceiros, temos que ficar à espera de novos eventos 

Pena a grande chuva que caiu durante a tarde/noite não vir agora, de certeza que haveria uma grande acumulação


----------



## RaFa (3 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Aqui por Seia o evento terminou por volta das 23:45, altura pela qual deixou de nevar / chover. 

Foto actual


----------



## caramulo (3 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

Aqui pelo Caramulo, nevou intensamente das 21horas até às 24 horas, aos 800 metros acumulou cerca de 8 cm, mas nas partes mais altas, cerca de 1000 metros, acumulou uns 20 cm. A diferença era abismal.


----------



## João Sousa (3 Dez 2010 às 00:34)

actioman disse:


> E continua João?
> É que pela webcam do SpiritMind já parece ter parado de precipitar!?



Não!
Céu completamente estrelado!
Um pouco decepcionante!


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Dez 2010 às 00:37)

Boas.

Por aqui parou de nevar por volta das 20h. Mas acho que amanha de manha vamos ter problemas sérios para sair de casa... A estrada ficou com neve meia derretida que entretanto gelou, vai ser complicado.

Para aumentar ainda mais a sensação de frio, veio o vento que é da ordem dos 40Km/h com rajada máxima de *50Km/h*


Actuais:

Temp: *-1,8ºC*

HR: *88%*

Wind Chill (sensação térmica): *-9ºC* 



Belas imagens que nos chegam do centro do país!  E também do Barroso, que fica aqui bem perto!


Fiquem bem.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

spiritmind disse:


> Acho que se pode dar o evento por terminado pelo menos para aqui. acumulação de 3cm pena a precipitação ter-se antecipado  Só resta esperar pela próxima



Ainda assim, nada mau para uma entrada de Noroeste, as que, pelo menos teoricamente, menos favorecem a Covilhã. Curiosamente, do lado oeste da serra, pelos relatos aqui do fórum, não me parece que também tenha acumulado a cotas inferiores a 700m.

Amanhã de manhã, ao nascer do sol, a tua webcam deve dar um lindo postal!

P.S. - Mas lindo, lindo, era nevar no Natal!


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

de momento ja parou de nevar ceu limpo,temperatura 0 c


----------



## Norther (3 Dez 2010 às 01:10)

panda disse:


> de momento ja parou de nevar ceu limpo,temperatura 0 c





pois é pela imagem de satelite parece que acabou a festa, agora éra o ideal pa entrar na Cova da Beira, teriamos cotas a 500 600m com acumulaçao


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2010 às 01:20)

NORTHER EU NAO TE DIZ AQUI PEGOU BEM


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2010 às 01:23)

panda disse:


> NORTHER EU NAO TE DIZ AQUI PEGOU BEM



Boas 

olá bem vindo ao forum, estás a falar em código ??

Abraços


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2010 às 01:31)

agora que a temperatura esta a baixar mais para de nevar!!!!!!!e vem la uma semana de chuva


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2010 às 01:34)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> olá bem vindo ao forum, estás a falar em código ??
> 
> Abraços



nao é codigo estava a falar da neve


----------



## jonaslor (3 Dez 2010 às 01:39)

que grande nevão....


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2010 às 01:42)

Boas

Instala o google chrome ou o firefox, assim já não dás erros de português. É complicado ler as tuas mensagens.

O google chrome ou o firefox TEM CORRECTOR ORTOGRÁFICO. 

Era esse código que te falava.

Abraços


----------



## caramulo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:53)

As estradas estão intrasitáveis!!! tudo gelado! venha o próximo nevão...


----------



## *Dave* (3 Dez 2010 às 03:34)

Aqui pela Saudade (Covilhã), termino já sem neve, mas com gelo... muito gelo.

Na brincadeira, pensando que era água corrente, meti o pé numa valeta e ia fazendo um sapateado eheh .


----------



## caramulo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:56)

Acabou este evento. Por aqui posso considerar que foi uma desilusão, pensava que a neve seria mais, nem se pode comparar com o nevão de 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, onde houve muita mais acumulação, apesar de nesse dia a temperatura rondar o 1ºc e hoje estarem 0ºc. Mas aqui por esta zona o clima é muito estranho


----------



## adiabático (3 Dez 2010 às 06:53)

caramulo disse:


> Acabou este evento. Por aqui posso considerar que foi uma desilusão, pensava que a neve seria mais, nem se pode comparar com o nevão de 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, onde houve muita mais acumulação, apesar de nesse dia a temperatura rondar o 1ºc e hoje estarem 0ºc. Mas aqui por esta zona o clima é muito estranho



Só uma pergunta: Temos apenas um par de meses em que o calor perdido pela superfície da terra para a atmosfera é superior ao calor recebido pela radiação incidente do sol durante o dia. Até Março/Abril esse balanço negativo vai manter-se, ou seja, a superfície da terra vai arrefecer constantemente até lá, pelo que, depreendo, um nevão em Fevereiro terá mais probabilidade de dar acumulação do que um nevão com quantidade equivalente de precipitação em Novembro/Dezembro. Certo? Suponho, também, que a probabilidade de ocorrerem temperaturas mais baixas na atmosfera jundo à superfície também é afectada, sobretudo à noite e com nebulosidade?


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2010 às 07:26)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, e alguma neblina sobre o rio. Ha muito gelo nos carros e na estrada, ate nas grades da varada a agua esta congelada, nao ha vento e sigo com +0.1ºC...


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2010 às 07:57)

Bom dia

Nada de nevões por aqui, mas esta manhã a paisagem está assim, alguma neve bastante gelada.
Da janela de casa.





Agora -0,8ºC com -2,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2010 às 09:06)

Loriga, hoje. 
Que maravilha, logo lá estarei!!
Foto Adriano




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jonaslor (3 Dez 2010 às 09:24)

Loriga acorda branquinha


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2010 às 09:33)

"No concelho de Seia, os bombeiros locais e das corporações de Loriga e S. Romão auxiliaram condutores que ficaram retidos pela neve na via que faz a ligação entre Seia e Loriga.

"Os automobilistas tiveram que abandonar os carros e tiveram que ser transportados pelos bombeiros", contou à Lusa António Conde, residente na vila de Loriga.

O mesmo morador relatou que esteve cerca de três horas e meia retido na estrada porque, naquela zona da Serra da Estrela, "cai muita neve e os carros ficaram bloqueados".

António Alves, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Loriga, no concelho de Seia, referiu que, ao princípio da noite, "foram auxiliadas entre 60 a 70 pessoas" que ficaram bloqueadas pela neve.
"
in DN online


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2010 às 09:38)

O amanhecer...


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 09:45)

Que belas imagens de Loriga! Foi a última a dizer "presente!" mas fez-lo de forma magnífica como sempre!

Por aqui a cidade acordou com uma mínima mais alta do que o espectável, *-1,6ºC *ás 7h00, mas que mesmo assim complicou em muito as deslocações dentro do perímetro urbano. À volta da cidade... aí a neve acumulada pinta tudo de branco, o que associado ao belo sol que hoje nos visita, transmite uma beleza indescritível, que vou tentar partilhar por fotos!


----------



## Teles (3 Dez 2010 às 09:56)

Boas , que espectáculo de fotos, mais uma vez obrigado pela partilha


----------



## NFO (3 Dez 2010 às 10:00)

Mas que grande fotos.. verdadeiros postais de Natal


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

spiritmind disse:


> O amanhecer...





E a vista da Pousada de S. Lourenço está fabulosa:http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#


----------



## godzila (3 Dez 2010 às 10:20)

desta vez eu não tive sorte nenhuma, só nevou uns escassos minutos o suficiente para começar a acumular mas sem nada de significativo, o que é notório é o gelo que depois se formou esse sim é impressionante todas as superfícies estão cobertas por uma não muito fina camada de gelo transparente.
pelo que eu não tenho material fotográfico para postar mas estou ansioso por ver o elemento branco fotografado pelos caros colegas.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Dez 2010 às 10:38)

Esta noite registei -2,6º.
O dia amanheceu com bastante geada. Existem poças de água na rua geladas.
Por aqui a neve não foi tanta como em Janeiro de 2010.
Pessoalmente esperava muito mais. Mesmo em sítios onde neva muito mais que aqui, 5 ou 8 cm são pouca acumulação.
Ontem, a cidade "ficou a ver navios". Nevou um pouco nos arredores mas nada de especial.
A comunicação social faz sempre o mesmo alarido nestas alturas e a Protecção Civil demonstra, como é habitual nestas bandas, a sua incompetência. Mandem esses senhores fazerem um workshop num país nórdico ou na Suíça para ver se de uma vez por todas resolvem as situações antecipadamente.
Gostava de saber porque nos locais típicos na origem de problemas rodoviários, esperam que os veículos se atravessem para depois mandarem os limpa-neves. Porque razão não estão lá (ex: zona de Justes) e não espalham sal antecipadamente como vi fazer no domingo entre Castro Daire e Lamego?... e os senhores condutores... que tal comprarem umas correntes?


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Foto reportagem fresquinha da estrada de gelo que liga Meixedo a Montalegre 
neste link: http://www.rotasdobarroso.com/2010/12/grande-nevao-em-barroso-dezembro-2010.html

cumprimentos 
Rdb


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 10:48)

Vi agora que a estação amadora do Soito teve uma mínima de quase* -8ºC*

http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

DRC disse:


> Vi agora que a estação amadora do Soito teve uma mínima de quase* -8ºC*
> 
> http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html



Boas.


Não foi -4,5ºC...? 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2010 às 11:41)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Não foi -4,5ºC...?
> ...



Não... Está bem marcado, no indicador de temperaturas do lado direito (-7,6ºC de Tmin), corroborado também pelo gráfico horário que marca aproximadamente -7ºC pelas 7h.

Impressionante, não sendo contudo surpreendente de todo. Pela localização e condições sinópticas existentes esta zona é capaz de extremos incríveis. De realçar também toda a cobertura de neve, visível no satélite, de todo o planalto beirão. Zonas de 700-800m com uma cobertura de neve muito significativa


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 11:41)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Não foi -4,5ºC...?
> ...



Segundo o site: http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html a mínima foi de *-7,6ºC*


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2010 às 11:46)

Segundo o site do IM (gráficos de observação) a temperatura mínima hoje 
nas Penhas Douradas foi de -6,5ºC (ás 5h UTC), com um vento médio de 40km/h 
dá uma sensação térmica de aproximadamente -16ºC!!!


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2010 às 12:14)

Mais uma de loriga, retirada de um blog.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (3 Dez 2010 às 12:24)

O sol esta a aquecer a região de Montalegre, contudo a neve não está para ir embora pelo menos até domingo. 
vejam as fotos do maior nevão ocorrido por estas bandas nos ultimos anos em: www.rotasdobarroso.com 

Cump 
Miguel Moura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2010 às 12:43)

Boas tardes .

Então por aqui visto ao longe ...com a chuva gelada que caiu ontem tinha que dar em alguma coisa,a maioria das serras em volta,está tudo com uma cor diferente hoje...branco e mais branco,e vizinha espanha.

Hoje de manhã para tirar o gelo do carro ainda deu algum trabalho ,com uma miníma de -0.4ºC .

O céu apareceu logo azul pela manhã e cá continua com vento fraco,actual 8.5ºC com o sol quentinho .


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 13:10)

O manto branco que cobre as serras portuguesas do norte e centro é bem visível do sat24.






Webcams a esta hora:


Gralheira (1100m)






Aldeia da Serra, Seia (780m)






Torre (1980m)






P.Douradas (1280m)






Manteigas (800m)






Covilha (756m)






Soito, Sabugal (870m)


----------



## jonaslor (3 Dez 2010 às 13:13)

amarusp disse:


> "No concelho de Seia, os bombeiros locais e das corporações de Loriga e S. Romão auxiliaram condutores que ficaram retidos pela neve na via que faz a ligação entre Seia e Loriga.
> 
> "Os automobilistas tiveram que abandonar os carros e tiveram que ser transportados pelos bombeiros", contou à Lusa António Conde, residente na vila de Loriga.
> 
> ...





Eu fui uma delas. Um verdadeiro caos...
Colocarei mais tarde fotos.. Agora vou tentar ir buscar o meu carro que ficou retido na estrada nacional 231, mais precisamente por baixo dos viveiros


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Dez 2010 às 13:13)

DRC disse:


> Segundo o site: http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html a mínima foi de *-7,6ºC*



Tem razão! 

Quando cliquei em "Max/Min" ainda aparecia -4,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 14:00)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> O sol esta a aquecer a região de Montalegre, contudo a neve não está para ir embora pelo menos até domingo.
> vejam as fotos do maior nevão ocorrido por estas bandas nos ultimos anos em: www.rotasdobarroso.com
> 
> Cump
> Miguel Moura



Espectaculares, como sempre!


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Boa tarde

A esta hora ainda há algum gelo em Bragança que não deverá ter tempo para derreter até à noite, a temperatura não tem subido muito estou neste momento com a máxima do dia, *3.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Pelo menos hoje durante 25 minutos não se ouviu falar em crise na  tv na sic ,frio,neve e muito gelo com direito a directos na Guarda e Montalegre...

Algumas nuvens altas a tapar o sol e vento fraco,actual 8.3ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2010 às 14:16)

jonaslor disse:


> Loriga acorda branquinha



Fotos fantásticas!

Não foi na primeira leva, mas agora quando caiu foi toda de uma só vez criando um cenário espectacular.
Este evento já está ao nível da "Helena"


----------



## Mix (3 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

Boas 

Na 4ª feira, como foi feriado, decidi pegar no carro e ir por aí fora, para o meio das serras.. 

Acabei por ir até á pampilhosa da serra e á serra da lousã onde fui até ao alto do trevim (1204m de altitude) e deparei-me com a serra a partir dos 1000m mais ou menos, com neve.. 

Aqui deixo umas fotos..  Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi tirado com o telemovel com uma camara de 3,2 megapixeis, visto que a minha maquina fotografica não queria ligar 

Espero que gostem 

A caminho da pampilhosa da serra:

















A caminho da serra da lousã:

















Serra da lousã (Alto do trevim)


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2010 às 14:31)

Temperatura a subir,
Pluviometros a descongelar.
Precipitação a acumular.

Cenário que se repete nas EMA's que estavam cobertas de neve:


----------



## Mago (3 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

Por Trancoso esta manhã...


----------



## godzila (3 Dez 2010 às 14:38)

Mix disse:


> Boas
> 
> Na 4ª feira, como foi feriado, decidi pegar no carro e ir por aí fora, para o meio das serras..
> 
> ...


que fotos lindas
mas eu sou suspeito.
que tal achou a minha terra, eu sou do concelho de Pampilhosa da serra vivo na margem da barragem de santa luzia.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2010 às 14:39)

Por aqui o problema foi essencialmente o gelo e a neve gelada.

Esta tarde, uma rua sombria aqui perto de minha casa.


----------



## rozzo (3 Dez 2010 às 14:44)

AnDré disse:


> Temperatura a subir,
> Pluviometros a descongelar.
> Precipitação a acumular.
> 
> Cenário que se repete nas EMA's que estavam cobertas de neve:



Realmente já instalavam um sistema aquecedor para derreter a neve pelo menos nas estações do NE!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

rozzo disse:


> Realmente já instalavam um sistema aquecedor para derreter a neve pelo menos nas estações do NE!



..Ou uma balança de precisão transformada em pluviometro, porque não? Hum.. Tenho de registar a idéia!  É que 10gramas de neve pesam o mesmo que 10 gramas de chuva! Simples..


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 15:06)

Paulo H disse:


> ..Ou uma balança de precisão transformada em pluviometro, porque não? Hum.. Tenho de registar a idéia!  É que 10gramas de neve pesam o mesmo que 10 gramas de chuva! Simples..



Podia ser! Mas tinham que ir lá limpar a neve de hora a hora!!!


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o problema foi essencialmente o gelo e a neve gelada.
> 
> Esta tarde, uma rua sombria aqui perto de minha casa.



Há muitos passeios na mesma situação por toda a cidade... Só espalharam sal nas artérias principais.

Está bom para as Ortopedias!


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 15:11)

Z13 disse:


> Podia ser! Mas tinham que ir lá limpar a neve de hora a hora!!!



Não necessariamente.. Tinham de ir lá medir o peso, hora a hora tal como fazem para medir a altura em mm hora a hora! Sempre gastava menos energia que uma pequena resistência que até poderia influenciar na condensação/evaporacão! Um pluviometro tipo balança de precisão ligado a um data logger que transmitisse os dados para um servidor, seria o óptimo, um rollsroyce! Mas pronto, às vezes o óptimo é inimigo do bom.. Haja dinheiro! 

Ps: outra limitação, é que nem toda a gente poderia ter uma balança de precisão, falo daquelas com erro inferior ou na ordem de 0.1gramas. São ilegais pois podem constituir prova de crime em narcotráfego.


----------



## salgado (3 Dez 2010 às 15:22)

Vou tentar colocar fotos de ontem...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## salgado (3 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Pequeno video demonstrativo do nevão de ontem...
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6220/ccz.mp4


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 15:47)

Paulo H disse:


> Ps: outra limitação, é que nem toda a gente poderia ter uma balança de precisão, falo daquelas com erro inferior ou na ordem de 0.1gramas. São ilegais pois podem constituir prova de crime em narcotráfego.



Eu não sei... mas as de ourivesaria não terão um erro associado dessa ordem?


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 15:52)

Z13 disse:


> Eu não sei... mas as de ourivesaria não terão um erro associado dessa ordem?



Claro que sim, estão certificadas e registadas no âmbito de uma actividade comercial! Farmácias, ourivesarias, indústria, polícia, laboratórios, escolas, um pouco por todo o lado! Mas falo de termos uma em casa para uso pessoal.. Falei da ordem dos 0.1gramas, mas não sei bem o limite do legal!


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Dez 2010 às 16:01)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *7.8ºC*.

Mínima de *- 1.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2010 às 16:04)

Esta manhã talvez 1/3 da Península estava coberta de neve. Mesmo em Portugal a área era considerável.
As áreas com neve são as que aparecem a azul.






Fonte


----------



## amarusp (3 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Um video de Loriga-Serra da Estrela, que, apesar de caseiro vale a pena ver até ao fim.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Dez 2010 às 16:51)

amarusp disse:


> Um video de Loriga-Serra da Estrela, que, apesar de caseiro vale a pena ver até ao fim.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYS4i_tYHsc



Muito bom mesmo, parabéns


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

Excelentes video 
Tem fotos muito boas. Foi uma grande acumulação


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

amarusp disse:


> Um video de Loriga-Serra da Estrela, que, apesar de caseiro vale a pena ver até ao fim.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYS4i_tYHsc



Grande nevão nessa parte da Serra da Estrela. Ver locais que conheço bem assim com tanta neve é magnífico


----------



## Veterano (3 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

Com a geada que caiu, a neve vai aguentar quase sem derreter até domingo. Toca a aproveitar, quem puder, para umas boas reportagens.


----------



## Snow (3 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

Não gosto de criticar os outros, mas por que raio, as estradas que dão acesso ao maciço central da Estrela ainda estão cortadas, com o dia de hoje, sol radioso, nada se fez para abrir as estradas,
Os nosso vizinhos espanhóis, têm a serra de Bejar completamente transitável ate ao topo. Não percebo o nosso país.

Desculpem o off topic

Abraço


----------



## jpaulov (3 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

Snow disse:


> Não gosto de criticar os outros, mas por que raio, as estradas que dão acesso ao maciço central da Estrela ainda estão cortadas, com o dia de hoje, sol radioso, nada se fez para abrir as estradas,
> Os nosso vizinhos espanhóis, têm a serra de Bejar completamente transitável ate ao topo. Não percebo o nosso país.
> 
> Desculpem o off topic
> ...



...é incompreensível!! Se em Portugal nevasse com a mesma intensidade e frequência de alguns países do centro / norte da Europa,  morríamos de fome porque ninguém conseguia andar na rua!


----------



## Snow (3 Dez 2010 às 17:42)

Naevo disse:


> ...é incompreensível!! Se em Portugal nevasse com a mesma intensidade e frequência de alguns países do centro / norte da Europa,  morríamos de fome porque ninguém conseguia andar na rua!



Como Domingo já chove em todo o País, espera-se até lá, assim poupa-se algum dinheiro. É a crise.


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 17:42)

No Soito (Sabugal) a temperatura já vai quase nos *-4ºC*.

http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html


----------



## Paulo H (3 Dez 2010 às 17:52)

Snow disse:


> Como Domingo já chove em todo o País, espera-se até lá, assim poupa-se algum dinheiro. É a crise.



Essa é que essa! O orçamento é limitado, daí que em Espanha se espalhe sal/salmoura horas antes de nevar e aqui em Portugal é como se vê!


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

DRC disse:


> No Soito (Sabugal) a temperatura já vai quase nos *-4ºC*.
> 
> http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html



Se a nebulosidade e o vento não impedirem a normal descida de temperatura, pode ser uma mínima extraordinária para inícios de Dezembro...


----------



## Thomar (3 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

DRC disse:


> No Soito (Sabugal) a temperatura já vai quase nos *-4ºC*.
> 
> http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html



Esta noite a coisa promete com temperaturas bem frias, mais de final de dezembro e mês de janeiro!  
A título de exemplo esta estação (Soito) ás 18h09m já marca -4,4ºC 
e na estação do Sabugal do IM ás 17h UTC marcava -1,3ºC. 
A estação das Penhas Douradas marca -4,5ºC.


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã talvez 1/3 da Península estava coberta de neve.



Algo mais 

Iberia








Norte de Portugal e zonas próximas


----------



## Lousano (3 Dez 2010 às 18:44)

Pek, atenção que alguns dos blocos brancos que aparecem nas imagens, é de nevoeiro e não de neve.


----------



## salgado (3 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Fotos do Sabugal hoje de manhã. Temperatura no carro era de -2 às 18h.

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/img2733e.jpg/
http://img130.imageshack.us/i/img2735tj.jpg/
http://img33.imageshack.us/i/img2737y.jpg/
http://img571.imageshack.us/i/img2745i.jpg/
http://img413.imageshack.us/i/img27500.jpg/
http://img525.imageshack.us/i/img2752t.jpg/


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 19:02)

Boa noite/tarde...

Aqui em Bragança a noite promete ser gelada, a esta hora (19h) já registo 0.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Manhã bastante perigosa, com uma camada bem grande e extensa de gelo, nas estradas não era seguro andar a mais de 50km/h...

Mínima de -2.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

Boas noites .

Nuvens altas com vento fraco,actual 2.3ºC.


----------



## salgado (3 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi frio, mas com bastante sol. nao houve vento. 
os extremos foram 0.1ºC de minima e 8.2ºC de maxima 

actualmente esta tudo calmo sem vento, ja se nota o orvalho nos carros prontinho a congelar... sigo com 4.3ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2010 às 19:15)

por gouveia a acomulação que houve ja derreteu praticamente toda, mas com resistencia nas zonas abrigadas... 

cá vao umas fotos desta manhã em gouveia: 






lago da camara municipal


----------



## Norther (3 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

A vila onde moro, Tortosendo, as 10:30 da manhã com acumulação aos 800 metros





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

a encosta da Covilhã





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

a Gardunha com muita acumulação, não me recordo de a ver assim nesta altura do ano 





[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

salgado disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A primeira fotografia está com uma cores espectaculares!!

Na terceira (ao longe) e na última foto (ao perto) gostei de ver a grande sequóia verde do Sabugal a destacar-se no meio da brancura da neve: http://sombra-verde.blogspot.com/2008/10/confiana-restaurada.html


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Belas fotos pessoal


----------



## jonaslor (3 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

Vídeo com um pouco da Queda de neve em Loriga-


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2010 às 19:53)

O Soito vai já com cerca de *-5ºC*.
http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html

PS: Criei um tópico com as fotos da neve esta manhã no Sabugal.


----------



## João Sousa (3 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

Parabéns a todos pelas fotos e videos! Muito bom!
toda a comunidade está de parabéns!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e já algum fresquinho...

Actuais 0.5ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2010 às 20:04)

Tudo calmo com 4.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.4ºC / 9.4ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Norther disse:


> a Gardunha com muita acumulação, não me recordo de a ver assim nesta altura do ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente também não me recordo de ver assim a gardunha no Outono


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

Lousano disse:


> Pek, atenção que alguns dos blocos brancos que aparecem nas imagens, é de nevoeiro e não de neve.



Eu sei. No rio Minho, entre outros, distingue-se bem. 

Acontece que muitas zonas nevadas estao cobertas de nuvens (sobre tudo na imagem geral da Península) e por isso eu pus as imagens de cor verdadeiro. Nas imagens "trucadas" a neve é azul mas as nubens sao brancas e parece que há menos neve que na realidade. 

Desculpa, eu nao exprimo-me correctamente em portugués


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

Mínima de Mahide (perto de Petisqueira, Deilao, Bragança...) hoje: -10.4 ºC

 Fotos de José Luis Riego, dono e observador da estaçao de Meteoclimatic em Mahide:





















 Agora mesmo (20:30 horas): -6,6 ºC 

 Abraços e parabéns por todas as fotos pessoal!!


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, vai arrefecendo rapido, sigo com 2.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura novamente a descer, depois de uma disparo de 0.1ºC para os 0.9ºC.

Actuais 0.8ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Pek disse:


> Mínima de Mahide (perto de Petisqueira, Deilao, Bragança...) hoje: -10.4 ºC
> 
> Fotos de José Luis Riego, dono e observador da estaçao de Meteoclimatic em Mahide:
> 
> ...



Essa estação está online? 

Conheço bem essa zona! Chamamos-lhe "lombada" e faz parte do Parque Natural de Montesinho!


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 22:02)

Por aqui estão agora* -2,6ºC,* no que se torna na mínima do dia!

Extremos do dia: *-2,6ºC  +6,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 3.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

Sobe e desce constante, com actual 0.6ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (3 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

há falta de neve restou-nos o gelo hoje pela manhã


http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6745/1009035.jpg
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/8158/1009036.jpg
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/236/1009037.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1343/1009038.jpg
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/3966/1009039p.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4220/1009040y.jpg


----------



## Pek (3 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Z13 disse:


> Essa estação está online?
> 
> Conheço bem essa zona! Chamamos-lhe "lombada" e faz parte do Parque Natural de Montesinho!



Linda zona!! Gosto muito das suas aldeias e paisagens! 

Estaçao de Mahide online:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESCYL4900000049522A

http://farmaciademahide.webcindario.com/weekrep.htm



-9,0 ºC agora mesmo (22:30 horas)


----------



## jonaslor (3 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Vídeo com fotos da queda de neve em Loriga.


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

jonaslor disse:


> Vídeo com fotos da queda de neve em Loriga.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9NV0zFVEE4&feature=player_embedded



Excelente vídeo! Gosto muito de ver Loriga com neve. A ver se no Natal quando aí estiver também assim fica

Temos mesmo em Portugal a "Suiça portuguesa".


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo e pode-se tornar na noite mais fria da época..

*-3,2ºC* neste momento...


----------



## RaFa (3 Dez 2010 às 23:48)

Estive agora no Sabugueiro, e o termómetro marcava -5º 

Tirei umas fotos, já aqui meto uma ou duas.


----------



## RaFa (4 Dez 2010 às 00:19)




----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2010 às 00:22)

despeço-me  com 1.3ºC


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

RaFa disse:


>




onde foi tirada esta foto, ta brutal 

noite bem  com -0.5ºC, céu limpo e sem vento


----------



## João Sousa (4 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

RaFa disse:


>



Muitos parabéns pela foto!
É impressionante!

na Covilhã actualmente com -1.8 graus.


----------



## RaFa (4 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

Norther disse:


> onde foi tirada esta foto, ta brutal
> 
> noite bem  com -0.5ºC, céu limpo e sem vento




Precisamente nestas coordenadas: 40.408899,-7.648165


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Grande foto RaFa, a Nikon D60 a fazer das suas! Muito boa! O vídeo que o jonaslor aqui colocou também está uma delicia, a conjugação perfeita da imagem e do áudio a criarem uma atmosfera quase mística!

Parabéns!


----------



## Hazores (4 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

RaFa disse:


>



um postal de natal Perfeito!

excelente parabéns rafa pela foto


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Dez 2010 às 04:34)

Excelente seguimento...tudo isto me fascina...
há 35 anos atrás , apenas  compartilhava  com o meu Pai estas incursões do frio.
Fazíamos quilómetros  em fracas estradas e em carros duvidosos.
Quantas vezes ficávamos pelo caminho.
E noutras , chegados ao destino,nada ocorria.
Mas as poucas vezes em que tínhamos sucesso faziam esquecer todas as tentativas infrutíferas...
Esta partilha que hoje é possível fascina-me.
Como gostaria o meu Pai de  viver estes tempos... 
Belas fotos e vídeos ...
Admirável Mundo novo...


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 09:17)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e -4,5ºC.

Mínima de -5,8ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
Céu nublado.
Mínima desta noite -2,8º (em zona abrigada da cidade). Foi a temperatura mínima mais baixa que registei neste Outono.
A noite teve uma bela geada e as poças de água junto aos passeios continuam geladas


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Mínima de *-6,8ºC* a mais baixa da época!


Neste momento estão *-3,0ºC*...... será que vai aos positivos???


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Bons dias .

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 2.7ºC.

Miníma foi de -0.8ºC .


----------



## Johnny (4 Dez 2010 às 10:58)

nimboestrato disse:


> Excelente seguimento...tudo isto me fascina...
> há 35 anos atrás , apenas  compartilhava  com o meu Pai estas incursões do frio.
> Fazíamos quilómetros  em fracas estradas e em carros duvidosos.
> Quantas vezes ficávamos pelo caminho.
> ...


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2010 às 11:04)

RaFa disse:


>



Um autêntico Presépio de Natal...


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 11:48)

Z13 disse:


> Mínima de *-6,8ºC* a mais baixa da época!
> 
> 
> Neste momento estão *-3,0ºC*...... será que vai aos positivos???



Eu já tenho valores positivos, estou nos 0.2ºC. Acho que ainda vamos ver neve hoje aqui em Bragança, mas não deve passar a chuva rapidamente

A minha mínima foi a mais alta das estações da cidade, mas nas condições em que o meu sensor se encontra é normal, tive *-4.6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 11:53)

Faltam 8 minutos para o meio-dia e eu cheguei agora aos *0,0ºC*.... 

Evitem actividades ao ar livre!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

O ambiente por aqui continua muito  com o vento de Este ainda mais,actual 3.8ºC.


----------



## DRC (4 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Meu Deus, é incrível! O Soito (Sabugal) teve uma mínima bem próxima dos *-9ºC*!

http://soito.net/estacao/soito.html


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Céu nublado e -0,5ºC por aqui.



.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 12:26)

manhã fresca, com uma mínima de -1.8ºC.

Neste momento, céu com nuvens altas e média. Tenho uma fotos das serras nevadas desta manhã, assim que tiver tempo, posto.


----------



## adoroaneve (4 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

aqui ja vou com 2.6 º C mas mesmo assim ainda esta frio 
muito nublado com nuvens altas


----------



## bartotaveira (4 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Boas.

Noite muito fria também por aqui com mínima de *-4.2ºC*.


A esta hora ainda está nos *-1,5ºC*.

Não sei se a este ritmo vai ir a valores positivos...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## adoroaneve (4 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

a minima desta noite foi de -2.2º C


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

E é assim que está a nossa menina, para quem a vê de dentro...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 13:22)

Céu muito nublado com a temperatura a subir devagar,actual 4.6ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (4 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Bom dia, céu nublado. Temp a subir..., no entanto loriga ainda continua branquinha...







Mais um vídeo de Loriga...


----------



## Profetaa (4 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Boas 
Hoje de manhã visto da minha terra ainda se via a neve naquela que penso ser a serra do Caramulo (corrijam-me se estiver enganado), á direita visulaiza-se o Bussaco....






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Céu muito nublado com o vento mais moderado e ,actual 5.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Por agora 2,0ºC e um céu cinzento.


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

Dan disse:


> Por agora 2,0ºC e um céu cinzento.



  Agora é que a Sanabria ficou carregada de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 16:02)

Por aqui já pinga ,actual 5.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Por aqui continua tudo igual,actual 5.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

aqui tb esta ceu muito nublado com 3,5ºC e com belo cenário de montanhas com neve em toda a volta da Cova da Beira


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Temperatura actual de *+1,7ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *+3,0ºC*

A minha estação está a "dar neve", mas duvido que a veja hoje...


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Céu completamente cinzento e 4º (mas parece bem menos; andar na rua é "dose"!)


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Z13 disse:


> Temperatura actual de *+1,7ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *+3,0ºC*
> 
> A minha estação está a "dar neve", mas duvido que a veja hoje...





eu acho que é provavel ate á 00:00 pode cair ai neve, aqui esta a cair um aguaceiro bem gelado


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 17:35)

Z13 disse:


> Temperatura actual de *+1,7ºC*, depois de uma máxima de *+3,0ºC*
> 
> A minha estação está a "dar neve", mas duvido que a veja hoje...



Acho que ainda há algumas hipótese de nevar antes das temperaturas subirem e a neve passar a chuva, as temperaturas à superfície estão favoráveis à queda de neve, agora lá em cima já não sei

Aqui registo 0.9ºC


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

A reportar do Centro de Limpeza de Neves a 1600m .

Temperatura actual -4ºC e com o tal vento que chateia à brava 

Alguma precipitação em forma de microflocos que parecem agulhas a bater na pele! 





















Não vim aqui propositadamente pela neve, mas estando aqui perto seria um crime com direito a prisão, não vos mostrar como está a Estrelinha! 

Abraço!


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 17:39)

acumulação nas Penhas da Saúde, muito bom, pena que vá desaparecer 







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 17:41)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que ainda há algumas hipótese de nevar antes das temperaturas subirem e a neve passar a chuva, as temperaturas à superfície estão favoráveis à queda de neve, agora lá em cima já não sei
> 
> Aqui registo 0.9ºC



Eu acho que irá nevar...enquanto o vento estiver de Leste e não virar.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 18:06)

Está bastante agradável, comparado com os últimos dias, com muitas nuvens e vento fraco de NE.

Actuais 6.3ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Por aqui voltaram os pingos com algum vento,actual 5.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

actioman disse:


> Não vim aqui propositadamente pela neve, mas estando aqui perto seria um crime com direito a prisão, não vos mostrar como está a Estrelinha!
> 
> Abraço!



Nem mais


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

por aqui cai _freezing rain_ está a temperatura mais alta do que era de esperar para ver neve, se a depressão estivesse mais uns 300 km para leste teríamos neve de certeza 

os modelos não tiram o anticiclone da Gronelândia mais uns 10 dias e temos nova entrada de frio


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 18:12)

agora cai granizo


----------



## godzila (4 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

até que enfim que dá para escrever, estive toda a tarde a tentar escrever e não dava a pagina bloqueava.
mas vamos ao que interessa de momento tenho 2,3ºC eu cai saraiva tipo sal grosso, não é neve mas é melhor que chuva.
vamos ver no que isto pára.


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

cova beira disse:


> por aqui cai _freezing rain_ está a temperatura mais alta do que era de esperar para ver neve, se a depressão estivesse mais uns 300 km para leste teríamos neve de certeza
> 
> os modelos não tiram o anticiclone da Gronelândia mais uns 10 dias e temos nova entrada de frio



é mesmo freezing rain


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Só peço mais uma meia hora antes de começar a chover, da forma que a temperatura vai descendo daqui a nada vai ao 4ºC, e com tempo seco, é muito mais provável ver neve, ainda assim... quase impossível.

Actuais 5.9ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## godzila (4 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

a temperatura continua em queda agora registo 2,1ºC


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2010 às 18:32)

godzila disse:


> a temperatura continua em queda agora registo 2,1ºC



aqui caiu de 3 para 1 grau o problema é a iso 0 já ter ido


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Aqui vai descendo, mais uns 20min e já vai quase nos 4ºC...

Actuais 5.1ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Eu acho que aqui é certinho ver o elemento branco!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu acho que aqui é certinho ver o elemento branco!



QUE OS DEUSES DA METEOROLOGIA TE OIÇAM

A minha estação indica queda de neve, mas isso não quer dizer nada, neste momento 0.7ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

MSantos disse:


> QUE OS DEUSES DA METEOROLOGIA TE OIÇAM
> 
> A minha estação indica queda de neve, mas isso não quer dizer nada, neste momento 0.7ºC




Mas é claro que vai ser de pouca dura, pois a chuva encarregar-se-á de derreter tudo em quase todo o lado!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2010 às 19:06)

sim penso que ainda vao ver uns flocos posso dizer que quando começou a chover a temperatura por aqui baixou para os 4ºc!
penso que a cota de neve anda a volta dos 500/600 metros!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

Já se vê um ou outro floco a cair


.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 19:10)

Já neva!!!!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Fraco, mas já neva.





.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 19:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já neva!!!!



Neva fraco em Bragança

Veremos quanto tempo vai durar até passar a chuva


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

MSantos disse:


> Neva fraco em Bragança
> 
> Veremos quanto tempo vai durar até passar a chuva



Pelo menos até à meia-noite deve nevar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

sao uns felizardos!

coloquem pf as ultimas fotos deste ano da neve que esta a cair nets momento pq agora so po ano ha mais!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sao uns felizardos!
> 
> coloquem pf as ultimas fotos deste ano da neve que esta a cair nets momento pq agora so po ano ha mais!!



Está a nevar muito fraco para fotos, se a intensidade aumentar vou tentar tirar uma fotos de despedida da neve


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 19:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sao uns felizardos!
> 
> coloquem pf as ultimas fotos deste ano da neve que esta a cair nets momento pq agora so po ano ha mais!!



Tenho esperanças que volte a nevar este ano...
Por aqui continua a nevar...já tinha saudades de ver nevar!


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Flocos pequenos e secos, mas agora neva com mais intensidade.



.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

Aqui disparou, depois de um fraco aguaceiro de aguaneve.

Actuais 45.6ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Dez 2010 às 19:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sao uns felizardos!
> 
> coloquem pf as ultimas fotos deste ano da neve que esta a cair nets momento pq agora so po ano ha mais!!



Eu prometo que quando tiver com 10 cm de acumulação eu tiro fotos!


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui disparou, depois de um fraco aguaceiro de aguaneve.
> 
> Actuais *45.6ºC* e 61%HR.



Disparou bem!


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Dan disse:


> Flocos pequenos e secos, mas agora neva com mais intensidade.
> 
> .



Está a nevar com temperaturas ligeiramente positivas, o que significa que se não nevar intensamente a acumulação vai ser pouca ou nenhuma

Por agora registo 0.4ºC


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Ou está desactualizado, ou então congelou, ou simplesmente está erado. 
Ou então em níveis médios o frio está muito mais resistente que esperado, mas parece-me demais.. É que no site das Estradas de Portugal, vejo -10º na Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

Boas,céu nublado e vento moderado,actual 5.3ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## João Soares (4 Dez 2010 às 19:58)

rozzo disse:


> Ou está desactualizado, ou então congelou, ou simplesmente está erado.
> Ou então em níveis médios o frio está muito mais resistente que esperado, mas parece-me demais.. É que no site das Estradas de Portugal, vejo -10º na Torre.


----------



## godzila (4 Dez 2010 às 20:34)

a temperatura já está a subir, depois de ter atingido os 2,0ºC o meu termometro agora marca 2,8ºC.
por enquanto a precipitação foi muito pouca apenas uns minutos em que caiu gelo. agora quando voltar já deve ser em forma de chuva..


----------



## Paulo H (4 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Boas tardes!
Hoje andei pela covilhã, apanhando alguma azeitona no teixoso. Quando por volta das 17h começou a cair umas bolas pequeninas, penso que é freezing rain! Na estação da covilhã o termômetro da farmácia marcava 2.5C às 18h e contínuou o freezing rain. De volta a castelo branco não apanhei precipitação na A23! Mas está bem frio.. :-)


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Hoje andei pela covilhã, apanhando alguma azeitona no teixoso. Quando por volta das 17h começou a cair umas bolas pequeninas, penso que é freezing rain! Na estação da covilhã o termômetro da farmácia marcava 2.5C às 18h e contínuou o freezing rain. De volta a castelo branco não apanhei precipitação na A23! Mas está bem frio.. :-)



Freezing rain é água no estado liquido que gela quando toca o solo ou uma qualquer outra superficie. Freezing rain ocorre normalmente já com valores de temperatura inferior a zero.


----------



## Z13 (4 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

Por aqui estão *0,9ºC* e parou de "neviscar", curioso é que os restos de neve congelada que ainda existiam no meu quintal e que já estavam semi-transparentes, voltaram a ficar pintados de branco com os flocos de à pouco!


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com muita geada, e com a minha primeira minima negativa deste outono...  
o ceu esteve limpo, tornando-se encoberto ao longo do dia. ainda caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 17h... 

a minima foi de -0.5ºC e uma maxima de 5.7ºC

actualmente nao chove, nao ha vento e a temperatura tem estado a subir tendo ja ultrapassado a maxima do dia... sigo com 7.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

Céu nublado e vento nulo.

Actuais 6.0ºC e 59%HR


----------



## Black_Heart (4 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Hoje andei pela covilhã, apanhando alguma azeitona no teixoso. Quando por volta das 17h começou a cair umas bolas pequeninas, penso que é freezing rain! Na estação da covilhã o termômetro da farmácia marcava 2.5C às 18h e contínuou o freezing rain. De volta a castelo branco não apanhei precipitação na A23! Mas está bem frio.. :-)



Eu estive no mesmo local e também a essa hora, e vi essas bolinhas pequenas no chão. Não sei bem o que é, talvez granizo, não sei. Mas como foi referido, o termómetro da farmácia marcava os 2,5 ºC.


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Aqui por Viseu estão a começar a cair pequenas bolas de gelo.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

Aqui em Bragança a precipitação ainda é muito escassa, vão caindo uns micro flocos de vez em quando, a temperatura ainda não começou a sua escalada imparável, neste momento registo 0.6ºC, e vento fraco de Este


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Céu nublado com 5.6ºC.a máxima até agora foi de 5.7ºC,está próximo .


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2010 às 21:53)

como não é comum tal acontecer há alguma dificuldade em distinguir granizo da freezing rain talvez esteja enganado mas penso que o granizo é branco e o freezing rain transparente  

aqui fica a explicação de tal acontecer


----------



## rozzo (4 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Já foi falado que há um tópico com as descrições dos hidrometeoros.

Mas atenção, não é nada fácil confundir granizo com freezing rain, como disseram uns posts acima, freezing rain é água a cair no estado líquido e que congela imediatamente ao caír em superfícies fria,abaixo dos 0º. Portanto acontecerá basicamente com temperaturas à superfíce negativas e positivas umas centenas de metros acima. 

Em alguns locais hoje poderia acontecer, mas tenho visto aqui IMENSAS vezes o pessoal referir-se a freezing rain, quando vêm neve derretida, ou quando vêm GRAUPEL. Maior parte das vezes será isso que se estão a referir. Partículas de gelo mais ou menos fundido, que resulta de flocos derreterem numa camada mas quente, mas voltarem a congelar parcialmente noutra camada mais fria junto à superfície. O graupel sim é fácil de confundir com granizo. Será isso que 90% das vezes estão a ver quando falam em freezing rain. Ok?


Como lisboeta pouca experiência empírica posso ter infelizmente em termos de neve e afins 
Nem sabia o que era graupel, até há 2 anos atrás por esta altura penso eu, ter apanhado graupel na Serra de Sintra (devem andar por aqui os vídeos pelo fórum).

Talvez a forma mais fácil de distinguir graupel de granizo seja este ser mais sólido como pedrinhas mesmo, enquanto o graupel, porque tem origem inicial em flocos, se desfazer de forma relativamente fácil ao ser apertado, como gelo do congelador.

Mas não confundam isso com freezing rain! 
Só é freezing rain se ao caír no solo e objectos ficar uma película de gelo mesmo formada e colada, como na foto colocada no post anterior.


----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

rozzo disse:


> Já foi falado que há um tópico com as descrições dos hidrometeoros.
> 
> Mas atenção, não é nada fácil confundir granizo com freezing rain, como disseram uns posts acima, freezing rain é água a cair no estado líquido e que congela imediatamente ao caír em superfícies fria,abaixo dos 0º. Portanto acontecerá basicamente com temperaturas à superfíce negativas e positivas umas centenas de metros acima.
> 
> ...




sim freezing rain liquido


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

cova beira disse:


> como não é comum tal acontecer há alguma dificuldade em distinguir granizo da freezing rain talvez esteja enganado mas penso que o granizo é branco e o freezing rain transparente
> 
> aqui fica a explicação de tal acontecer



Se pesquisarem neste fórum, em Dezembro do ano passado, algures por volta do dia 18 (mais ou menos), encontrarão imagens que o Spiritmind publicou de chuva gelada (ou freezing rain, se preferirem), na Covilhã. Vê-se claramente, sobre os arbustos, os pingos de chuva congelados.

Nesse dia, uma massa de ar quente encontrou bastante frio instalado à superfície, o que propiciou o fenómeno. Porém, a temperatura era mais baixa (próxima ou mesmo abaixo dos 0ºC).

Pela descrição, o que hoje terá caído foram bolas de gelo (granizo de dimensão muito reduzida) ou, eventualmente, graupel.


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2010 às 22:14)

cova beira disse:


> frezzing rain caí em estado sólido não líquido



Não, é água em estado liquido em sobrefusão que só congela quando toca em algo.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

Para mais esclarecimentos sobre o tipo de precipitação podem consultar este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprend...e-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc-4092.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

Por aqui vai pingando uns pingos bem gelados,vim agora da rua ,vento mais moderado,actual 5.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2010 às 22:30)

por aqui a temperatura tem subido ligeiramente, ja com 8.2ºC ja vai pingando e sem vento


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

Por falar em graupel, à pouco esteve está a cair graupel aqui em Bragança, parecia sal grosso a cair do céu

1ºC

edit 22:57

ainda está a cair agora graupel...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Por aqui os aguaceiros engrossaram,olhando para o candeiro da rua pela janela parece agua-neve,fazem muito barulho ,actual 5.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 23:00)

Os primeiros do dia 0.2mm de .


----------



## Paulo H (4 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Vince disse:


> Não, é água em estado liquido em sobrefusão que só congela quando toca em algo.



Eu estava na dúvida se lhe havia de chamar graupel.. Tinha a impressão que o graupel tinha uma forma mais tubular e não em forma de grão de areia. De facto era mais como grãos de areia, mas translúcidos, não brancos! E quando começou a cair nem me apercebi, talvez pela escassa luz, apenas aquele ruído como se caísse areia fina sobre o mato e árvores. Não experimentei a consistência do grão, mas não salvava muito nos vidros do carro, pelo que devo depreender que seria um grão leve e sem muita dureza.

O freemeteo chama-lhe saraiva, mas para nós não tem nada a ver com saraiva.


----------



## MSantos (4 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu estava na dúvida se lhe havia de chamar graupel.. Tinha a impressão que o graupel tinha uma forma mais tubular e não em forma de grão de areia. De facto era mais como grãos de areia, mas translúcidos, não brancos! E quando começou a cair nem me apercebi, talvez pela escassa luz, apenas aquele ruído como se caísse areia fina sobre o mato e árvores. Não experimentei a consistência do grão, mas não salvava muito nos vidros do carro, pelo que devo depreender que seria um grão leve e sem muita dureza.
> 
> O freemeteo chama-lhe saraiva, mas para nós não tem nada a ver com saraiva.



O freemeteo chama saraiva erradamente à agua-neve ou sleet, que mais não é do que chuva misturada com alguns flocos de neve parcialmente derretidos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

Os aguaceiros continuam mas mais fracos,actual 4.8ºC a descer.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.8ºC / 5.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

houve um brutal trovao mesmo em cima do meu predio  nem chove assim muito, apenas esta uma chuva certinha e sem vento, a temperatura esta nos 7.9ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Boas a todos, sou novo no forum.



ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui os aguaceiros engrossaram,olhando para o candeiro da rua pela janela parece agua-neve,fazem muito barulho ,actual 5.1ºC.



Efectivamente tive a mesma sensação, pelo menos aqui na zona do Bairro do Cansado parecia.

Neste momento nem chuva nem água-neve .


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

ricardop120 disse:


> houve um brutal trovao mesmo em cima do meu predio  nem chove assim muito, apenas esta uma chuva certinha e sem vento, a temperatura esta nos 7.9ºC



Bem eu a pensar que já andava a ouvir coisas mas afinal parece que não é que pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe e pelos vistos confirma-se.

Agora chove moderado e com gelo pelo meio agora se é graupel ou saraiva já não sei dizer.


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2010 às 23:56)

dahon disse:


> Bem eu a pensar que já andava a ouvir coisas mas afinal parece que não é que pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe e pelos vistos confirma-se.
> 
> Agora chove moderado e com gelo pelo meio agora se é graupel ou saraiva já não sei dizer.



Sim, há registo de descargas eléctricas na zona de Viseu


----------



## Paulo H (5 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas a todos, sou novo no forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao fórum, Albifriorento!  Já somos 4 aqui em Castelo Branco:
. Albifriorento
. Albimeteo
. FRibeiro
. Paulo H

Pessoal, tenho-vos a dizer que por aqui está um sr briol de frio! O frio seco suporta-se, mas acabei de dar uma volta pelo centro da cidade e está insuportável a sensação térmica, a temperatura teima em não subir, o que é estranho! Com o frio que está, a humidade alta e o vento moderado, não dá pra tirar as mãos dos bolsos do casaco!


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

depois de uma pausa na chuva, ela regressa agora com pingas mais grossas, tambem se esta a levantar vento... a temperatura tambem esta a descer, sigo com 6.7ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

Aqui volta a nevar. Desta vez com uns flocos muito grandes e pesados.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2010 às 00:31)

Está a nevar bem!


----------



## snowboard (5 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Está a nevar bem!



Aqui por Gostei tb cai ligeiramente...mas misturada com água!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 00:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Está a nevar bem!



*Isso é que é tirar a barriga de misérias...*

Logo, logo irá aquecer. Mas por agora vai caindo. Nas montanhas lá vai acumulando mais um pouco para depois vir em torrente por aí abaixo. Estou para ver no que vai dar em certas zonas não controladas por barragens - o caudal vai disparar a determinada altura.


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

Por aqui está a chover, mas misturada com um pouco de gelo (chamemos-lhe assim )


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 00:53)

Intenso aguaceiro de graupel agora.


----------



## snowboard (5 Dez 2010 às 00:59)

Dan disse:


> Intenso aguaceiro de graupel agora.



Grande barulho que faz ao cair...parece que está tudo a partir...


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:01)

Boas.


Por aqui está a chover, penso que seja chuva gelada (freezing rain).

Estou com uma temperatura de*-0.5ºC*, o que seria propício a este fenómeno.


Deixo uma fotos para vocês me ajudarem a decifrar:




















Comentem, porque eu não sei reconhecer "Freezing Rain"! 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2010 às 01:05)

Essas particulazinhas são graupel, mas com essa temperatura, é provável que tenha também caído misturado chuva, que poderia sim congelar nas superfícies.
Nessa última foto parece que o vidro tem uma película de gelo além das "pedrinhas"? Caso sim, tens aí freezing rain também, basta identificares se ao cair forma uma película contínua de gelo. 
Além do graupel (as "pedrinhas") aí facilmente identificáveis, podes ter tido um "mix" de graupel com freezing rain.


----------



## Ti_Alex (5 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Em Castelo Branco somos 5 que embora pouco participativo visito frequentemente o forum.
Ta um frio daqueles....


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 01:09)

Esse tipo de partículas de gelo costuma estar associado ao freezing rain.


Por aqui continua o aguaceiro de graupel. 0,0ºC e já está tudo branco.


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:11)

rozzo disse:


> Essas particulazinhas são graupel, mas com essa temperatura, é provável que tenha também caído misturado chuva, que poderia sim congelar nas superfícies.
> Nessa foto parece que o vidro tem uma película de gelo? Caso sim, tens aí freezing rain, basta identificares se ao cair forma uma película contínua de gelo.
> Além do graupel (as "pedrinhas") aí facilmente identificáveis, podes ter tido um "mix" de graupel com freezing rain.




Sim, caiu graupel, mas mesmo onde tem graupel já existe uma película de gelo contínua, bem visível no para-brisas do carro e na última foto.

O que me chamou a atenção foi estar a chover há um bom bocado e a minha estação não reportar precipitação.


Neste caso posso estar seguro que é freezing rain, certo?


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

despeço-me por hoje com 6.4ºC de temperatura, vento agora sopra moderado, vai caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados... 
a noite promete, vamos la ver o que nos reserva...


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:13)

Repara bem no para-brisas do carro e na última foto, tem uma película contínua de gelo sem graupel.

Quando saí para tirar as fotos já estava a chover (completamente líquido) à meia hora.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 01:14)

bartotaveira disse:


> Sim, caiu graupel, mas mesmo onde tem graupel já existe uma película de gelo contínua, bem visível no para-brisas do carro e na última foto.
> 
> O que me chamou a atenção foi estar a chover há um bom bocado e a minha estação não reportar precipitação.
> 
> ...



Pelas fotos parece mesmo freezing rain.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 01:15)

bartotaveira disse:


> O que me chamou a atenção foi *estar a chover há um bom bocado* e a minha *estação não reportar precipitação*.
> 
> Neste caso posso estar seguro que é freezing rain, certo?


Se é assim já não há dúvidas. A chuva ao cair congelou e por isso não tens dados no sensor. Quando derreter vais ter de repente valores elevados...


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:19)

A temperatura não deveria estar a subir?

Já tenho *-0.8ºC* por aqui...


----------



## Lousano (5 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

bartotaveira disse:


> A temperatura não deveria estar a subir?
> 
> Já tenho *-0.8ºC* por aqui...



Aqui já desceu perto de 3º desde as 21H00 de ontem.

Vou com 7,9ºC


----------



## rozzo (5 Dez 2010 às 01:26)

ya, com essa película e com não acumular no pluvio é mesmo freezing rain.
Podes dizer que tiveste ao mesmo tempo graupel mais freezing rain!


----------



## bartotaveira (5 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

Uma imagem um pouco mais definitiva, acho eu...









Entretanto parou de chover.


Boa noite para todos.


----------



## snowboard (5 Dez 2010 às 01:36)

Por agora parou a queda, mas a estrada ficou toda coberta.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 01:36)

Nunca tinha visto cair graupel com tanta intensidade, caíam uns flocos no meio do graupel

Houve acumulação provocada pelo graupel e pela neve

Brevemente será só chuva vai acabar a festa 

Registo 0.1ºC


----------



## snowboard (5 Dez 2010 às 01:54)

Aqui fica a imagem!


----------



## FRibeiro (5 Dez 2010 às 02:45)

Chego agora a casa e de facto está uma sensação bastante desagradável!!
Recomeça agora a chover, ao inicio parece de facto água-neve, e uma chuva muita gelada, mas nada de freezing-rain...
A temperatura mantém-se baixa, mas deverá subir de noite.
Estão 5.1ºC

Temperaturas de hoje: -0.9ºC / 5.5ºC


----------



## Paulo H (5 Dez 2010 às 03:02)

Agora passou a chuva forte! Que barulheira!


----------



## CSOF (5 Dez 2010 às 09:30)

bom dia, chuva forte por aqui com trovoada e 3,3ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia 

Por aqui chove com 1,6ºC. 

Apesar da chuva que tem caído nas últimas horas, ainda resiste alguma neve e gelo.

_________________________________________________________________________________


Aquele graupel que caiu por aqui ao inicio da madrugada de hoje corresponde é aquilo que nos EUA chamam "Sleet". 








> Sleet occurs when snowflakes only partially melt when they fall through a shallow layer of warm air. These slushy drops refreeze as they next fall through a deep layer of freezing air above the surface, and eventually reach the ground as frozen rain drops that bounce on impact.



Uma foto do "Sleet" esta madrugada.





É um fenómeno que costuma ocorrer na passagem de uma frente quente e normalmente anda associado ao "Freezing Rain".






Fonte


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

Manhã chuvosa e quente em comparação com os últimos dias, com 19.2mm acumulados até ao momento. Durante a madrugada viu acordado por alguns trovões...


Actuais 8.1ºC e 98%HR,.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 10:08)

Chove bastante agora.

Parece o aguaceiro de uma trovada de Verão, mas neste caso com um valor de temperatura muito mais baixo (2ºC agora).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 10:31)

Bons dias.

Céu encoberto e chuva agora mais fraca com ambiente ainda na rua ,actual 5.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 11:19)

Pucha, está quente... Já me tinha habituado ao gelo!

Actuais 8.9ºc e 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 11:31)

Chuva e vento com a temperatura ainda em baixa,actual 5.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Boas

Manhã fria e com muita chuva em Bragança, a temperatura por aqui ainda não encontro forma de subir, ainda 2.1ºC, está uma sensação de frio húmido muito desagradável


----------



## CSOF (5 Dez 2010 às 11:45)

continua a chuva por aqui, agora a temp. sobe paulatinamente agora com 5.3ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 12:07)

Mais um aguaceiro forte com uma temperatura actual de *2,6ºC*


Hoje já recolhi *33,8mm* e cheguei a ter períodos de _Rainfall Rate_ de *10mm/hora*


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

*Aldeia de Vila Real está isolada há uma semana*



> A aldeia de Couto de Dornelas, concelho de Boticas, está isolada há uma semana. O presidente da junta de freguesia confessou à TSF que teme que sejam necessários cuidados de saúde.
> 
> Nesta aldeia de Boticas, distrito de Vila Real, vivem cerca de 500 pessoas que, por estes dias, a primeira coisa que fazem é limpar a janela e ver como está o tempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

Z13 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte com uma temperatura actual de *2,6ºC*
> 
> 
> Hoje já recolhi *33,8mm* e cheguei a ter períodos de _Rainfall Rate_ de *10mm/hora*



Uau 33,8mm e isto ainda mal começou, os modelos não previam nada de especial para ai.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

Chuva fraca e algum vento,com 6.5ºC e desde as 0h 23.2mm .


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

A capacidade de reter frio do Nordeste Transmontano é incrível, quase todo o País está sob influência do ar quente e nós por aqui continuamos com frio, registo 2,5ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 13:38)

Temperatura teima em subir 7.2ºC,mas quando arrancar ninguem a para ,continua tudo muito escuro e chuva fraca.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui chuva e vento a soprar por vezes moderado.

Temperatura: *13.5ºC*

Precipitação: *27.2 mm*


----------



## amarusp (5 Dez 2010 às 14:52)

Loriga, ontem ás 17.20m.
foto Carlos Amaro
http://img703.imageshack.us/i/img058101.jpg/


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Muita chuva em Bragança, ainda não parou de cair hoje... O nosso Companheiro *Z13* já vai com *40mm*

A temperatura vai subindo lentamente por aqui, mas ainda está frio 3.2ºC...


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2010 às 15:09)

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer, o seu está a desfazer-se em agua, desde á 5 minutos que chove mais do que muito.


----------



## dahon (5 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Bem aqui por Viseu já esteve a trovejar e agora chove forte com uma escuridão tal, que acendeu-se a iluminação publica.

Cumps.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Acho que temperatura já descolou aqui na zona,pelas 15h tinha 8.9ºC e agora neste momento 10.6ºC com chuva fraca com vento a rodar para SE.


----------



## dahon (5 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

E volta a trovejar por Viseu acompanhado de chuva torrencial.


----------



## godzila (5 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

por aqui ainda está fresquinho, o meu termometro marca 7,5ºC
a já agora a chuva ainda continua muito forte.


----------



## tigre astuto (5 Dez 2010 às 15:37)

alguem me sabe dizer onde esta o mapa no site das estradas de portugal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 16:17)

Boas,por aqui começou a cair bem ,muito escuro com 11.9ºC e 26.2mm.


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Dez 2010 às 16:28)

Por aqui, começa a chover com alguma intensidade. Abriu um pouco o nevoeiro, vê-se ainda acumulação de neve por volta dos 1000m.


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

Por aqui *3,6ºC* e chuva, chuva, chuva e chuva....


Já levo a espantosa quantidade de *54mm*


Nenhum modelo previa esta quantidade...


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 16:58)

Z13 disse:


> Por aqui *3,6ºC* e chuva, chuva, chuva e chuva....
> 
> Já levo a espantosa quantidade de *54mm*
> 
> Nenhum modelo previa esta quantidade...



Impressionantes registos de precipitação hoje em Bragança

A Estação da ESAB já vai em quase *70mm*

E o mais engraçado é que continua a chover sem parar, com maior ou menor intensidade hoje choveu durante *todo* o dia, e parece que vai continuar...


----------



## ACalado (5 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui dia de Inverno com 50mm recolhidos até agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 17:07)

Por aqui já é noite de todo ,chove bem com 12.0ºC e 27.6mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 18:02)

Actual 12.8ºC,já não tinha uma temperatura tão alta há 12 dias ...

Aguaceiros fracos com vento moderado de SE/S


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

Quente, quente, quente... tarde de muita chuva e calor, para quem já estava habituado a mínimas negativas e máximas que não passavam dos5ºC, isto é uma sauna...

Actuais 11.8ºC(máxima) e 98%HR.

57.5mm acumulados


----------



## jpaulov (5 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

MSantos disse:


> Impressionantes registos de precipitação hoje em Bragança
> 
> A Estação da ESAB já vai em quase *70mm*
> 
> E o mais engraçado é que continua a chover sem parar, com maior ou menor intensidade hoje choveu durante *todo* o dia, e parece que vai continuar...




ai se fosse neve!....


----------



## adoroaneve (5 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

neste momento nao chove mas esta muito nublado
11.3 º C
esta noite e que fazer um grande festival de trovoada


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

O ambiente lá fora está cada vez mais abafado, com a temperatura a subir e sem a humidade ceder, parece uma sauna...

Actuais 12.6ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

Naevo disse:


> ai se fosse neve!....



Boas... Se esta precipitação fosse neve era a loucura total, provavelmente já teríamos mais de 50cm ou 60cm de neve à porta de casa, também era demais e ia causar muitos problemas na cidade e ainda mais nas zonas rurais

Mas como é de chuva que falamos e não de neve, hoje a estação da ESA recolheu até agora  83mm

E sabem que mais? Ainda não parou de chover

Será que chega aos 100mm

Registo 4.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

Tenho esquecido referir que o vento hoje, contrariamente às previsões, foi fraco a moderado, não passou sequer duns modestos 18,0km/h de rajada...

58.2mm...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Aguaceiros fracos com 13.2ºC e 30.2mm.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

Pedro disse:


> Tenho esquecido referir que o vento hoje, contrariamente às previsões, foi fraco a moderado, não passou sequer duns modestos 18,0km/h de rajada...
> 
> 58.2mm...



Não terá o anemómetro demasiado protegido?


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

impressionante aqui em Bragança, a chuva ainda não parou de cair. gostava de saber como se esta a portar o fervença junto ao lameiro do ipb...


----------



## jpaulov (5 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

MSantos disse:


> Boas... Se esta precipitação fosse neve era a loucura total, provavelmente já teríamos mais de 50cm ou 60cm de neve à porta de casa, também era demais e ia causar muitos problemas na cidade e ainda mais nas zonas rurais
> 
> Mas como é de chuva que falamos e não de neve, hoje a estação da ESA recolheu até agora  83mm
> 
> ...


 pois o problema era esse..as dificuldades que causaria!!!...mas, retirando isso, era um espectáculo!!


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

tiaguh7 disse:


> impressionante aqui em Bragança, a chuva ainda não parou de cair. gostava de saber como se esta a portar o fervença junto ao lameiro do ipb...



O Fervença já corre em leito de cheia! É que que fica mesmo em frente à minha varanda! está 4ou 5X maior!
Normalmente utilizo o Fervença como um indicador parq o que se vai passar no Douro e raramente tem falhado!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

João Soares disse:


> Não terá o anemómetro demasiado protegido?



Ele está bastante protegido é verdade, mas mesmo eu não reparei em vento nem moderado, quanto mais forte, foi um dia calmo nesse aspecto, só a chuva e a trovoada é que houve e com fartura.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

Pedro disse:


> Ele está bastante protegido é verdade, mas mesmo eu não reparei em vento *nem moderado*, quanto mais forte, foi um dia calmo nesse aspecto, só a chuva e a trovoada é que houve e com fartura.





Pedro disse:


> Tenho esquecido referir que o vento hoje, contrariamente às previsões, foi fraco *a moderado*, não passou sequer duns modestos 18,0km/h de rajada...



Em que ficamos?
Era suposto o anemómetro ficar o menos protegido possível para registar rajadas e velocidades médias da intensidade do vento, para uma maior fiabilidade do aparelho. Porque assim, esses 18 km/h não correspondem a realidade do que se passou na sua localidade.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

João Soares disse:


> Em que ficamos?
> Era suposto o anemómetro ficar o menos protegido possível para registar rajadas e velocidades médias da intensidade do vento, para uma maior fiabilidade do aparelho. Porque assim, esses 18 km/h não correspondem a realidade do que se passou na sua localidade.



Quando eu referi o moderado no primeiro post não era em relação a Vila Chã de Sá: passei a tarde em Santos Êvos e lá o vento soprava moderado. peço desculpa pela falta de descrição...

Sim, eu sei perfeitamente das regras das boas medições meteorológicas, mas eu não sou como vocês: não vivo em apartamentos, vivo numa casa com uma telhado enorme com 6 águas. ir lá para cima e não caír é obra... Não arrisco.


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 20:03)

Pedro disse:


> Quando eu referi o moderado no primeiro post não era em relação a Vila Chã de Sá: passei a tarde em Santos Êvos e lá o vento soprava moderado. peço desculpa pela falta de descrição...



Então, deveria ter referido isso, para não levar a eventuais confusões.



Pedro disse:


> Sim, eu sei perfeitamente das regras das boas medições meteorológicas, mas eu não sou como vocês: não vivo em apartamentos, vivo numa casa com uma telhado enorme com 6 águas. ir lá para cima e não caír é obra... Não arrisco.



Se não conseguir colocar no telhado, tente ao menos arranjar um lugar mais arejado possível.  Tente ao menos um "poste" altinho sem grandes obstáculos, para colocar o seu anemómetro lá.
Estou só a tentar ajuda-lo e não a prejudica-lo, caso pense que...


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> O Fervença já corre em leito de cheia! É que que fica mesmo em frente à minha varanda! está 4ou 5X maior!
> Normalmente utilizo o Fervença como um indicador parq o que se vai passar no Douro e raramente tem falhado!



esperemos que desta vez tal situação não se verifique, porque o Fervença sair do seu leito não causa prejuízo a ninguém, agora no caso do Douro...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

João Soares disse:


> Então, *deveria ter referido isso*, para não levar a eventuais confusões.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como já disse, apresento as minhas desculpas...

De modo algum, estou simplesmente a dizer que não é fácil, para mais que a casa está rodeada por árvores quase do tamanho da casa...
Preciso de uma estação com um alcance de pelo menos 100m, para consegui encontrar um bom sítio: esta só tem 25m, mas por enquanto não há hipótese para evoluir...

E por favor, trate-me por tu, tenho pouco mais de metade da sua idade...


----------



## João Soares (5 Dez 2010 às 20:12)

Pedro disse:


> Como já disse, apresento as minhas desculpas...
> 
> De modo algum, estou simplesmente a dizer que não é fácil, para mais que a casa está rodeada por árvores quase do tamanho da casa...
> Preciso de uma estação com um alcance de pelo menos 100m, para consegui encontrar um bom sítio: esta só tem 25m, mas por enquanto não há hipótese para evoluir...



Ok! 
Continuação de uns bons registos!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 20:15)

Meu Deus, não aguento andar na rua com um casaco... Está cada vez mais abafado... Já não me lembrava do quanto o calor é irritante. 

Actuais 13.2ºC e 99%HR.

58.7mm


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 20:47)

Chuva, nevoeiro e 4,4ºC por agora.

Impressionante a quantidade de agua que tem caído hoje. E caiu das mais variadas maneiras, tanto sólida como líquida


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Lá fora vão mais 3ºC que cá dentro... Imaginem a humidade colada ao vidro, da parte de fora, claro...

Actuais 13.2ºC e 98%HR.

59.2mm


----------



## amarusp (5 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Loriga, ontem à noite.
Hoje a neve foi pela ribeira abaixo!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

Pedro disse:


> Lá fora vão mais 3ºC que cá dentro... Imaginem a humidade colada ao vidro, da parte de fora, claro...
> 
> Actuais 13.2ºC e 98%HR.
> 
> 59.2mm



Já está mais quente cá dentro(14.3ºC) que lá fora, mas ainda há alguma humidade no vidro...

Actuais 13.1ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Veterano (5 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

amarusp disse:


> Loriga, ontem à noite.
> Hoje a neve foi pela ribeira abaixo!



  Bonito postal, amarusp, Loriga é mesmo fotogénica.

  A neve derreteu mesmo toda?


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados e localmente fortes, o vento soprou fraco... houve trovoadas durante a grande maior parte dos aguaceiros... 

a minima foi de 5.4ºC e a maxima que foi batida a pouco com 13.0ºC 

actualmente esta a chover certinho o vento esta muito fraco e sigo com os 13.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Boas,por aqui ouve mais uns bons momentos de alguma chuva,actual 13.4ºC e 33.8mm.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Dez 2010 às 21:36)

amarusp disse:


> Loriga, ontem à noite.
> Hoje a neve foi pela ribeira abaixo!



Excelente, fantástica, maravilhosa ***** Parabéns e obrigado


----------



## amarusp (5 Dez 2010 às 21:40)

Veterano disse:


> Bonito postal, amarusp, Loriga é mesmo fotogénica.
> 
> A neve derreteu mesmo toda?


Ao meio dia de hoje existiam apenas vestigios de neve em Loriga, nos proximos dias toda a neve da Serra vai derreter.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Chuva fraca, com trovoada ao longe, a Sul.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## karkov (5 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Mas que foto mais brutal!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 22:04)

Por aqui já se fez ouvir um trovão ao longe daqueles que nunca mais têm fim...

Chove com alguma intensidade com 13.3ºC e 36.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Atingi agora a máxima do dia com *4,7ºC* e já recolhi* 70mm* de precipitação...

Foi um daqueles dias....


----------



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

O pessoal das estatísticas que me corrija, mas penso que foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano pelo nordeste...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Por cá continua em força a vento fraco e já 39.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Dez 2010 às 22:48)

Chuva fraca e vento nulo, já passei a barreira dos 60mm.

Actuais 13.1ºC e 98%HR.

60.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

Em força a ,a pressão a descer 1000.6hpa e com 13.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.8ºC / 13.5ºC até ao momento 41.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Dez 2010 às 23:49)

por aqui vao caindo aguaceiros moderados e sem vento... a temperatura esta estatica nos 13.0ºC certinhos  ainda nao dei conta de trovoadas aqui na zona


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Dez 2010 às 00:09)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui foi um dia de muita chuva, como demonstra o valor registado de *65.5 mm*.

Por agora continua a chuva e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 03:25)

Cidade da Covilhã (Saudade): 10,4ºC

Bastante agradável até... por vezes cai uma chuva miudinha, mas nada demais.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Dez 2010 às 07:29)

boas

por aqui foi duma noite de chuva e vento forte desde as 4 da manha... 
o dia chega identico com aguaceiros e vento forte de sudueste... 
sigo com uns agradaveis 14.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Z13 disse:


> O pessoal das estatísticas que me corrija, mas penso que foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano pelo nordeste...



Sim, ontem deve ter mesmo sido o dia mais chuvoso do ano, choveu quase tanto ontem como em todo o mês de Novembro, impressionante

A temperatura subiu bastante durante a noite, registo uns quentes e húmidos 12.1ºC, está mais frio dentro de casa do que lá fora


----------



## Serrano (6 Dez 2010 às 11:12)

Apesar da muita chuva desta noite, no Sarzedo ainda resiste a neve encostada nas bermas da estrada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Boas tardes.

Noite e manhã com muita chuva,desde as 9.30h nunca mais .

Há quanto tempo que não via uma temperatura destas,actual 16.8ºC ...

Muitas nuvens e muito sol com o vento moderado.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 12:56)

Manhã muito ventosa, sem dúvida...

Pela Covilhã (Saudade) a mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos *9.9ºC*.

Neste momento o vento continua a soprar de moderado a forte e sigo com *15.4ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Neste momento cai o primeiro aguaceiro forte da tarde,muito escuro a sul ,actual 15.2ºC.

A precipitação total de ontem foi 49.6mm,é obra !


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

Depois de um período em que o sol queria aparecer, o céu ficou de novo cheio de nuvens e já caem alguma chuva, nada de especial por enquanto. Muito escuro de sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 14:35)

A sul novamente escuro,por aqui aguaceiros fracos,actual 14.6ºC e desde as 0h já foram 13.2mm.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 14:39)

Pela Covilhã começa agora a chover, por vezes forte.

Lá fora sigo com *11,0ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Dez 2010 às 15:56)

Céu nublado com chuva fraca...

Actuais 14.1ºc e 97%HR.

35.5mm


----------



## Mjhb (6 Dez 2010 às 18:40)

Mais um aguaceiro forte, com vento fraco.

Actuais 12.3ºC(mínima do dia) e 98%HR.

42.0mm.


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Dez 2010 às 19:38)

Bem agora, quando estava a chegar a casa veio um aguaceiro muito forte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

Boas noites.

Tarde de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e cá continua a ,vento moderado,actual 14.3ºC com 17.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.1ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

Por aqui ouvi 2 trovões bem fortes e continua a ,actual 14.4ºC.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Tenho uma pergunta, e não há melhor tópico que este.
Então é o seguinte:

Como é que vocês medem a quantidade de precipitação ocorrida num dia, se toda a precipitação que ocorreu foi em forma de neve?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 21:08)

Agora não chove,vento está mais forte de SW com rajadas,nuvens baixas em alta velocidade ,actual 14.8ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (6 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

João Soares disse:


> Tenho uma pergunta, e não há melhor tópico que este.
> Então é o seguinte:
> 
> Como é que vocês medem a quantidade de precipitação ocorrida num dia, se toda a precipitação que ocorreu foi em forma de neve?



Penso que se espera que derreta a neve... ou força-se o derretimento da mesma...

Pela Covilhã está bastante ventoso, mas com uma temperatura agradável.

Covilhã (Saudade): *12.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Por aqui continua tudo igual,céu nublado e vento moderado,actual 14.6ºC com 19.8mm de hoje.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Dez 2010 às 23:36)

dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados e localmente fortes, houve trovoadas  entre as 19 e as 20 pois fui para Viseu e reparei que havia varias trovoadas, mas nao muito activas... 

o vento esteve moderado ate ao meio da manha... 
a minima foi de 13.0ºC e uma maxima de 16.3ºC 


aqui em Santa Comba nada se mexe, nao chove e sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## jonaslor (6 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite, por aqui chuva e tem de 12.ºC.
Sei que Já passaram alguns dias mas gostaria de partilha-lo convocês.


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2010 às 23:59)

Jonaslor, fantástico o vídeo e grande acumulação!  Comparado com isso aqui foi um nevãozito.

Hoje mais um dia de chuva, a acumulação do dia foi de 23,8 mm e ontem com falhos no meu pluviómetro (estava obstruído com o gelo que caiu durante a noite) foram 56,4 mm. Como sempre, aqui só precipita a potes quando a massa de ar frio se vai embora.

Temperatura actual de 9,3ºC. Mínima de 5,5ºC e máxima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 03:18)

Pela Covilhã chove com alguma intensidade e lá fora regista-se *10,4ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Dez 2010 às 07:17)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e não chove, apenas por enquanto. 

Temperatura: *14.0ºC*

Precipitação desde as 0h: *2.2 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2010 às 07:37)

bom dia 

foi uma noite de aguaceiros e com algum vento durante a passagem dos mesmos.

o dia chega com ceu muito nublado, mas nao chove e nao ha vento e a temperatura nos 13.0ºC


----------



## CSOF (7 Dez 2010 às 09:09)

bom dia, por aqui o dia acordou com uma chuva diluviana. é mesmo muita chuva.


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2010 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade e registo agora a mínima do dia com 7,9ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Dez 2010 às 11:30)

Por aqui muitas nuvens, mas agora não está a chover


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Boas tardes.

Noite de chuva e madrugada e acordei ao som de um brutal trovão ,horas não sei ,não vi.

A manhã tem sido de muitas nuvens e pouca chuva,actual 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

Muito nublado por nuvens baixas e sem chuva,vento fraco...

Actual 15.9ºC com a pressão em baixa 997.9hpa e desde as 0h 6.8mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Chuva moderada a forte e trovoada.

Neste momento sem luz electrica.


----------



## mMateus (7 Dez 2010 às 15:27)

ac_cernax disse:


> Chuva moderada a forte e trovoada.
> 
> Neste momento sem luz electrica.




ac_cernax ouvi dizer que na Sertã o vento partiu árvores e levantou telhados.


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Dez 2010 às 15:31)

Vi agora dois relâmpagos...e não foram muito afastados eheheh


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2010 às 15:34)

Black_Heart disse:


> Vi agora dois relâmpagos...e não foram muito afastados eheheh



Trovoada a chegar por aqui


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Dez 2010 às 16:36)

À mais de 24h que é chuva, chuva e chuva. Umas vezes muito forte, outras moderada... pára por instantes... e volta a chover muito forte.


----------



## Norther (7 Dez 2010 às 17:50)

trovoada e uma grande enxurrada de água acompanhada por vento forte pelas 15:30  onde trabalho a água não coube nas caixas da conduta da água e alagou um pouco o armazém, e o rio Zêzere vai bem cheio amanha se poder tiro umas fotos, continua a  mas sem vento e trovoada com 11ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

Norther disse:


> trovoada e uma grande enxurrada de água acompanhada por vento forte pelas 15:30  onde trabalho a água não coube nas caixas da conduta da água e alagou um pouco o armazém, e o rio Zêzere vai bem cheio amanha se poder tiro umas fotos, continua a  mas sem vento e trovoada com 11ºC



Bem que chuvada... incrível a quantidade de chuva que caiu. Não sei se o spiritmind consegue ver, através da estação meteorológica, quantidade de chuva que caiu naqueles 10 minutos.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

tarde bastante chuvosa com alguns aguaceiros mas fortes.

Actuais 12.4ºC e 98%HR.

35.5mm


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros e tambem houve trovoada durante a tarde... 
nao houve vento durante o dia... 
a minima de hoje foi de 13.0ºC e uma maxima de 15.7ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado e com abertas, sem vento e ja com alguns bancos de nevoeiro ja sobre o rio e com 13.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

Mais aguaceiro, por agora somente fraco, e sem vento, com pressão em queda nos 997hPa.

Actuais 12.5ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2010 às 20:08)

Aguaceiro moderado/forte, sem vento algum e queda de pressão nos 996hPa.

36.5mm


----------



## Bruno Matos (7 Dez 2010 às 20:17)

Boa noite.

Fim de tarde medonha por aqui. 

Chuva forte e vento forte. Uma especie de "tornado" causou prejuizos aqui no concelho.
Inundações, telhados que voaram, estradas cortadas, arvores no meio do chão..etc..

http://www.radiocaria.com/noticias/ultima-hora/1022-ultima-hora-tornado-destroi-em-belmonte.html


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

Pela Covilhã regressa a chuva com *10.3ºC*.

Ao longo da tarde fez-se sentir algum vento mais forte, mas por poucos momentos. Ouviu-se também 2 fortes trovões seguidos de um aumento da precipitação.


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 20:23)

Bruno Matos disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Fim de tarde medonha por aqui.
> 
> ...



Bastante curioso este seguimento de acontecimentos .



> *Última Hora-Tornado destrói em Belmonte. *​Vento forte, muita chuva, que em poucos minutos deixou um rasto de destruição esta tarde de terça-feira, 7 de Dezembro, no concelho de Belmonte. Tudo aponta para que tenha sido um "tornado" que com alguma intensidade afectou as localidades de Carvalhal Formoso e Inguias tendo destruído quase por completo o armazém da empresa Carjol de Carvalhal Formoso, tendo provocado graves danos em três habitações, foram arrancados postes de electricidade e telefones, bem como árvores de grande porte.
> 
> Várias estradas ficaram encerradas ao trânsito e conta quem viu que "por mais anos que tenha nunca vi nada assim", afirmavam estas testemunhas no local e que terão assistido à passagem deste fenómeno da natureza.
> 
> ...


in http://www.radiocaria.com/noticias/ultima-hora/1022-ultima-hora-tornado-destroi-em-belmonte.html



> *Chuva e vento danificam duas casas em Belmonte*
> Duas habitações foram hoje, terça-feira, à tarde danificadas pela chuva e vento intenso em Carvalhal Formoso, Belmonte, disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Castelo Branco.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, não há registo de feridos nem desalojados e a intempérie não está relacionada com outra registada a sul, entre Tomar e Sertã.
> ...


in Jornal de Noticias


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

mais um aguaceiro moderado a forte por aqui, estou sem vento e com uma temperatura de 13.6ºC


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 21:03)

Pela Covilhã cai agora mais um aguaceiro, por vezes forte.

O vento soprar de fraco a moderado.

Temperatura (Saudade): *10,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Boas noites.

Neste momento vento muito forte e aguaceiros fortes.

Actuais 14.0ºC a pressão em 997.1hpa e até ao momento 11.4mm.


----------



## Z13 (7 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Mais um dia de muita chuva, com *18mm *recolhidos e pouca amplitude térmica.

As temperaturas andaram entre os *8,0ºC  11,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Vento continua forte e assobia a passar pelas telhas e aguaceiros,actual 13.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.0ºC / 17.0ºC até ao momento 11.6mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2010 às 22:25)

o vento agora tem aumentando de itensidade estando agora moderado, agora chove tambem moderado, a temperatura subiu para os 14.2ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Dez 2010 às 22:27)

Por agora, chuva moderada a forte, acompanhada de algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Muita chuva com 13.5ºC e 12.6mm.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Mas que grande vendaval… A estação, mesmo estando superprotegida mede mais de 50km/h de rajada e 30 de média… E o barulho ao passar nos pinheiros e carvalhos é de pôr medo ao susto…

Actuais 13.0ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## dahon (7 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

Pedro disse:


> Mas que grande vendaval… A estação, mesmo estando superprotegida mede mais de 50km/h de rajada e 30 de média… E o barulho ao passar nos pinheiros e carvalhos é de pôr medo ao susto…
> 
> Actuais 13.0ºC e 99%HR.



Boas, aqui pela zona este de Viseu o vendaval é impressionante com rajadas bem fortes


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

dahon disse:


> Boas, aqui pela zona este de Viseu o vendaval é impressionante com rajadas bem fortes



por aqui o vento tambem esta muito forte, a luz ja foi abaixo, mas entretanto ja voltou, nao chove por agora...


----------



## *Dave* (7 Dez 2010 às 23:44)

Pela Covilhã o cenário é idêntico... lá fora há um enorme vendaval.

Temperatura Covilhã (Saudade): *11.3ºC*


----------



## dahon (7 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

ricardop120 disse:


> por aqui o vento tambem esta muito forte, a luz ja foi abaixo, mas entretanto ja voltou, nao chove por agora...



Por aqui chove juntamente com o vento só que chove na horizontal.

Em relação á electricidade a EDP nos últimos anos fez um investimento em Viseu que melhorou significativamente a rede eléctrica, pois á 2 ou 3 anos atrás com este vendaval já estaria sem electricidade de certeza.

Desculpem o off-topic.
Cumps


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2010 às 01:04)

despeço-me com o vento mais fraco, sem chuva e com 13.6ºC...


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2010 às 08:46)

Madrugada bem ventosa, com rajada máxima de 57.8km/h, apesar de estar muito protegido do vento de S.

A precipitação do mês vai em mais de 175mm, quando a média é de 193.3mm. Mais um ou dois dias de aguaceiros moderados e já está arrumado.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2010 às 11:02)

Manhã com algum vento moderado, não passando dos 15km/h, e céu nublado a desencobrir, com uma sol quente a aparecer. 

Actuais 13.0ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2010 às 15:20)

Aquilo que era há 4 dias, e aquilo que hoje é:

Torre, Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2010 às 15:23)

WOOW que razia 

Somos um país de pseudo-ski.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Como seria de esperar, durou pouco. Venha o próximo nevão.


----------



## *Dave* (8 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

Pela Covilhã vai chovendo pouco... mas certinho.


Temperatura Saudade (Covilhã): *10.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 17:53)

Boas tardes.

Hoje foi casa cheia de pessoal a encher a barriga,mas já pus tudo na rua ,mas toda a gente foi contente e estava haver que nunca mais chegava aqui .

Por aqui a noite ainda foi de alguns aguaceiros,pela manhã muito nublado e a partir das 14 h foi em regime de aguaceiros fracos e cá continua e sem vento hoje,actual 12.7ºC.

A precipitação de ontem foi de 14.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (8 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 10.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

Neste momento chove bem,actual 12.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.7ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

Agora ainda chove mais como eu gosto de ver e ouvir ,actual 12.6ºC e desde as 0h 5.8mm.


----------



## Norther (8 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

por aqui vai  com 10ºC 

o rio Zêzere vai com um bom caudal embora mais baixo do que na noite de segunda devido ao degelo na Serra, segunda estava prestes a sair do seu leito.



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2010 às 19:22)

Aqui estão agora *13,8ºC*, 92% de humidade relativa e chuva agora fraca, mas que tem caído por vezes forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Por aqui parece que abriram as torneiras lá pelo céu tanta chuva .


----------



## jorgepaulino (8 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> ... tanta cuva .



Lol o que é uma cuva ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Lol o que é uma cuva ?



Eu queria dizer chuva ,obrigado pelo reparo .


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2010 às 21:31)

Dia tranquilo e ameno cá pelo nordeste, a temperatura variou entre os *12,4ºC* de máxima e os actuais *8,8ºC* que perfazem a mínima até agora.

Choveu apenas ao inicio da noite *1,3mm * e o vento foi constante mas de apenas *5km/h* de velocidade média.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 21:37)

Boas,a chuva por parou ,foram 2,5h bem chovidas,agora tudo calmo sem vento,actual 12.0ºC e 27.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

Agora que tinha prometido ao 4 patas que era desta vez iamos para rua,voltou em força a ,ficou adiada a partida .


----------



## Lousano (8 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Agora que tinha prometido ao 4 patas que era desta vez iamos para rua,voltou em força a ,ficou adiada a partida .



E eu ver tudo indicar que a linha mais instável iria ser a norte da Serra da Lousã e voltou a ser no mesmo local.

No mínimo injusto.


----------



## João Sousa (8 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Por aqui 9.6! E com vento de nordeste!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Tarde com um aumento lento e gradual da nebulosidade média e baixa, com chuva a partir do fim da tarde e até ao inicio da noite(21h, com um total de 5.0mm. A nível de vento, esteve fraco, moderado aquando da chuva.

Actuais 10.2ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Dez 2010 às 22:51)

boas

dia de ceu muito nublado mas com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando... 
ao fim da tarde choveu moderado durante umas 2 horas... 
ja se forma algum nevoeiro sobre o rio...
a minima foi de 11.8ºC e uma maxima de 16.6ºC 

actuais: ceu nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 11.8ºC

uma curiosidade  a cota da aguieira ja subiu bastante... para quem conhece, a ponte velha de santa comba ja esta quase para que fique inundada...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Neste momento não chove e vento nulo,actual 11.9ºC e 28.4mm.


----------



## dahon (9 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> dia de ceu muito nublado mas com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando...
> ao fim da tarde choveu moderado durante umas 2 horas...
> ...



Também reparei aquando na minha passagem pela ip3 que praticamente já não se viam os arcos da ponte.

Cumps


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2010 às 07:23)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de que se manteve durante toda a noite nos 11.8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (9 Dez 2010 às 08:42)

Pela Covilhã chove, por vezes forte.

Temperatura Saudade (Covilhã): *10.0ºC*


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2010 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 7,0ºC.

Mínima de 6,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2010 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Mais uma manhã com muita chuva a partir das 7h...

O céu ainda está encoberto com aguaceiros fracos com algum vento,actual 13.6ºC.

Pela imagem de sat.não tarda o sol ....


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2010 às 12:57)

Um dia mais fresco hoje.

7,2ºC e chuva fraca.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Por aqui ainda caiu um aguaceiro forte de alguns minutos...

O céu continua muito nublado com nuvens baixas a vir de SE,mas sul nota-se o sol por lá,actual 13.9ºC e com 9.8mm.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Tarde ventosa e com pouca chuva, mas muitas nuvens médias e células a Sul e Sudeste.

Actuais 11.3ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Boas noites.

A tarde ainda foi de céu com muitas nuvens,mas sem chuva.

Por aqui já ouvi 4 trovões ao longe e um clarão a sw,vento está aumentar de intensidade,actual 13.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

O vento vai-se tornando forte, já passou a barreira dos 30km/h, a ver o que nos vai na calha...

Actuais 10.9ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## FRibeiro (9 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Sim é verdade Albimeteo. 
Mas trovões não ouvi nenhum, mas vários clarões consigo avistar para a fronteira. Mas parece-me que já vai perdendo intensidade..
13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Pela imagem do radar ainda vou apanhar com os restos ...

Por aqui já chove com alguma intensidade,Actual 13.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2010 às 20:44)

dia de ceu muito nublado mas com abertas, o vento esteve fraco vindo a itensificar-se no final da tarde... houve um aguaceiro durante a manha. 
a minima foi de 11.5ºC e uma maxima de 15.1ºC 

actualmente o vento sopra fraco mas com rajadas moderadas, neste momento esta a comecar a chover com uma temperatura de 12.4ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

Céu muito nublado e 7,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje: 

6,7ºC / 9,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Por aqui a chuva continua em força com trovoada em volta e agora muito vento,actual 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

Tudo calmo, somente o vento moderado a forte é que ainda se faz sentir, com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Já deixou de ,vento moderado,actual 13.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.2ºC / 14.3ºC e 15.8mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

por aqui a chuva so molhou a estrada foi coisa pouca... 
o vento fraco a moderado continua, o ceu esta a ficar estrelado com uma temperatura de 12.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2010 às 07:29)

bom dia

foi uma noite ventosa assim como a manha que chega com ceu nublado por cumulos de desenvolvimento, e estao bem ameacadoras para os lados de Nelas, o vento esta moderado e sigo com uma temperatura de 10.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo com sol...

Neste momento céu muito nublado por nuvens altas a virem de sul,vento moderado,actual 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2010 às 14:07)

O céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento moderado de E,actual 16.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Céu parcialmente nublado e *11,3ºC* com *34%* de HR.

O dia esteve particularmente desagradável devido ao vento constante com média de *15,4km/h*.

Os extremos de temperatura foram: *4,3ºC  15,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Boas noites.

Tarde com o céu muito nublado com passagem a quase limpo para o fim do dia,vento fraco,actual 14.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

boas
por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nublado, estando a maior parte do dia encoberto... o vento foi constande, esteve fraco a moderado. 
a minima foi de 10.3ºC e uma maxima de 15.1ºC 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e 13.9ºC de temperatura


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 00:15)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo,actual 12.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2010 às 01:12)

Por aqui a temperatura anda num sobe e desce....

*9,6ºC* neste momento com* 30% *de HR


----------



## Mjhb (11 Dez 2010 às 09:39)

Ontem foi um dia marcado por altocumulus e cumulus pela manhã, nuvens médias e altas da parte da tarde. Ao longo de todo o dia o vento marcou a sua presença constante, soprando moderado a forte.

Extremos de ontem: 15,0ºC/8,9ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2010 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

Algumas nuvens altas e já 13,5ºC.

Mínima de 7,5ºC.

A ver se esta noite começa a arrefecer um pouco mais, que estes dias têm sido mais quase de Primavera.


----------



## Veterano (11 Dez 2010 às 11:50)

Dan disse:


> A ver se esta noite começa a arrefecer um pouco mais, que estes dias têm sido mais quase de Primavera.



  Imagino que a Sanabria deve estar despida de neve.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2010 às 11:51)

Veterano disse:


> Imagino que a Sanabria deve estar despida de neve.



Ainda tem alguma, mas levou uma brutal redução.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 12:36)

Bons dias.

O céu por aqui já estêve muito nublado por nuvens altas,neste momento mais limpo,actual 14.0ºC com algum vento de Este.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2010 às 13:39)

Um dia de Dezembro bastante quente por aqui.

15,7ºC agora com algumas nuvens altas.

Já tive máximas de 16ºC em Dezembro, mas normalmente em dias de geada e com mínimas bem mais baixas que a de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 13:47)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Que brutalidade de calor... Nem de t-shirt me sinto bem.. Não estou em casa, mas a carrinha marca 19/20ºC.

Nuvens altas e sol osfuscado mas forte.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2010 às 15:27)

Veterano disse:


> Imagino que a Sanabria deve estar despida de neve.



Passado dia 4.






Esta tarde.


----------



## Veterano (11 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Dan disse:


> Passado dia 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Duas fotos valem mais do que as palavras! Obrigado Dan.

  P.S. Espero que brevemente uma terceira foto reponha a normalidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

Céu muito nublado sem sol,vento fraco com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 18:05)

Nuvens altas e vento fraco,actual 12.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.6ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 20:52)

Tudo calmo com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Nuvens altas com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 09:30)

Manhã com um tempo parvo: encoberto por nuvens altas densas e altocumulus e stratocumulus em menor dimensão.

Actuais 11.2ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Altostratus e 6,2ºC.

Mínima de 3,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 11:21)

Céu totalmente tapado por altostratus bastante densas e algumas altocumulus dispersas e de tamanho ínfimo.

Actuais 14.8ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## João Sousa (12 Dez 2010 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

11.3 neste momento e céu encoberto por nuvens altas.

Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2010 às 14:05)

Boas tardes.

Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos e vento muito fraco,actual 11.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 17:16)

Tarde com altostratus e aumento gradual da nebulosidade média e baixa, em especial a ESte.

Actuais 12.9ºC e 80%HR.


----------



## Serrano (12 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

Dia com alguma chuva no Sarzedo, registando-se uma máxima de 12.9ºC e uma mínima de 7.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Boas noites.

Dia outonal sem ver o sol e ambiente fresco...

A tarde foi passada com alguns aguaceiros muito fracos com aparecimento de nevoeiro com o cair para a noite e cá continua muito fechado,actual 10.0ºC vento nulo.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.4ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

tarde com muitas nuvens média e baixas, sem qualquer chuvisco e sem vento, excepto para o fim da tarde, que trouxe vento fraco na casa dos 10km/h.

Actuais 11.7ºC e 86%HR:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2010 às 20:07)

Boas,o nevoeiro já levantou e vai pingando com vento agora fraco,actual 10.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

Noite calma com céu encoberto e estático. 

Actuais 11.2ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Céu nublado, não há vento e vai-se formando aos poucos uma leve neblina.

Actuais 10.7ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Boas,alguma neblina e vento muito fraco,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2010 às 07:27)

bom dia

depois de um fim de semana em gouveia onde o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado, nao houve vento e as temperatura rondaram os 6.0ºC de minima e os 13 de maxima... 

por santa comba o dia chega com nevoeiro cerrado, sem vento e com 9.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Depois de uma manhã com muito nevoeiro em volta da cidade sem atingir a cidade,neste momento ainda persiste nos vales do rio Tejo.

Céu limpo e vento fraco com ambiente na rua agradavél ,actual 16.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2010 às 13:59)

Por aqui hoje é sol que manda,muito ,a W desde de manhã que vão nascendo por lá nuvens muito altas na zona de montanha,actual 15.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2010 às 15:03)

Céu com uma fina camada de nuvens, muito esquisita, não sei a que altitude, mas parece-me ser a altas, algums cumulus humilis e sol a dominar os céus.

Actuais 16.4ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2010 às 18:17)

boas 
por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro cerrado, que nao chegou a dissipar-se totalmente, o sol apareceu por volta das 14h, mas nos vales e zonas baixas o nevoeiro, embora fraco, manteve-se... 
nao houve vento. 
a minima foi de 9.1ºC e uma maxima de 13.9ºC 

actualmente o nevoeiro ja invade a cidade e ja se esta a tornar mais denso, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

Céu limpo, neblina em formação e uma grandessíssima fumarada das quemadas de gramas de oliveira. 

Actuais 10.2ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muito sol e céu limpo.

Neste momento a temperatura está a descer bem com o vento muito fraco,actual 10.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.4ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2010 às 19:24)

Céu com alguns cumulus e neblina em formação, por agora ainda sem qualquer manifestação de vento .

Actuais 9.5ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Mantém-se tudo quase inalterado, com neblina já mais densa, mas apenas à superfície, como nas manhã de geada, e com vento nulo.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2010 às 21:11)

Pedro disse:


> Mantém-se tudo quase inalterado, com neblina já mais densa, mas apenas à superfície, como nas manhã de geada, e com vento nulo.
> 
> Actuais 9.2ºC e 91%HR.



Mas que grande disparo que se deu na temperatura assim que a neblina foi engrossando.

Actuais 9.8ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2010 às 21:49)

Boas,céu limpo e já com algum vento,depois de a temperatura ter estado em baixa já subiu novamente com 11.2ºC e 87% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Dez 2010 às 22:22)

Neblina densa, mas ainda não tão densa como naqueles horríveis nevoeiros vindos do Litoral, este tipo de neblina até embeleza o ambiente, principalmente quando nasce o sol...

Actuais 10.2ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Tudo calmo com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Dez 2010 às 23:19)

por aqui o nevoeiro ja está instalado na cidade bastante denso, nao ha vento e sigo com 11.2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2010 às 07:27)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com nevoeiro, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 8.8ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (14 Dez 2010 às 07:55)

Bom dia. Por aqui há nevoeiro sobre o Rio Zêzere, de resto o Sol quer brilhar


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2010 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 3,2ºC.

Mínima de 1,5ºC.

Vão voltar os dias de Inverno.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2010 às 10:50)

3,6ºC e o nevoeiro ainda se mantém nas áreas mais baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e ambiente quentinho na rua ,pela manhã muito nevoeiro nos vales de rio Tejo,actual 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2010 às 14:12)

Por aqui continua um rico dia de sol ,agora também com algum vento de N/NW,actual 15.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

Por cá manhã sem nevoeiro qualquer e com uma mínima de 5.3ºC, por volta das 4:30h da manhã, mais coisa menos coisa, hora em que me acordei, e só voltei a adormecer já passava das 5h, ia a temperatura já em 6.5ºC.

tarde com muito sol e algum vento moderado de NE, em especial da parte mais final do dia. Nota-se já uma diferença na temperatura...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Boas noites.

Tarde com céu limpo e ambiente agradavél até ao meio da tarde,porque a depois é sempre a refrescar ,o vento marcou presênça todo o dia de N/NE,actual 10.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

Isto agora é só por aí abaixo...

Actuais 8.4ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

O vento está a ficar moderado de N/NE e seco a fazer descer a HR para 40%,actual 10.4ºC.


----------



## João Sousa (14 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Seguimos com 9.9 e vento NE


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Vento fraquíssimo de Nordeste, com céu limpo e temperatura em queda.

Actuais 7.3ºC e 54%HR:


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Dez 2010 às 20:41)

boas

por aqui o nevoeiro aguentou-se ate por volta das 9h deixando o ceu limpo. 
o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. 
a minima foi de 8.8ºC e uma maxima de 14.5ºC 

actuais: 
ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 10.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

O vento continua moderado e ,actual 9.6ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2010 às 21:10)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança tivemos uma manhã de algum nevoeiro e tarde de sol, a temperatura está a baixar bem por aqui, registo 2.6ºC

Parece que o Inverno vai voltar nos próximos dias


----------



## Mjhb (14 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

Chegou o vento e aumentou a temperatura. Que inconveniente este vento de noite... 

Actuais 7.9ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Vim agora da rua,lá fora está a ficar um barbeiro  devido ao vento....

A miníma da noite passada já foi ultrapassada,actual 8.4ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Uma bela noite de_ inversão térmica_! Neste momento *-0.7ºC* que representam a mínima do dia. A máxima ficou em *13.0ºC*


----------



## João Sousa (15 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

5.6 vento de noroeste


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2010 às 07:25)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo, e com o  vento moderado com algumas rajadas. sigo com 6.1ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2010 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e -1,8ºC.


Manhã de geada com um valor mínimo de -3,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2010 às 11:43)

Quase meio-dia e apenas *0,8ºC*. Sol e céu limpo.

Mínima de *-4,7ºC* esta manhã com uma bela geada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2010 às 12:44)

Boas tardes .

Voltamos ao tempo frio,ventoso e seco...

Céu limpo e vento moderado de N,hoje não é permitido estar há sombra ,actual 10.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2010 às 14:17)

O vento agora está mais calminho e com 10.4ºC mais 44%HR.


----------



## Serrano (15 Dez 2010 às 14:25)

8.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, mas com um ventinho que aumenta a sensação de frio.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 15:45)

tarde de muito sol e vento, com temperatura agradável.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

Vai arrefecendo a bom ritmo, depois que caiu o sol. vento agora mais fraco de NNE.

Actuais 5.8ºC e 46%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 18:42)

Tudo calmo, quase sem vento.

Actuais 4.7ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

Boas noites .

Tarde com muito sol mas com ambiente muito fresco...

A esta hora já está frio que nem um caneco ,actual 5.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.5ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## Bgc (15 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

Tarde muito fria pelo Nordeste.

1.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 19:26)

Ora agora é que são elas. E veio o nosso (eni)amigo vento... nem ata nem desata:

Actuais 4.5ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2010 às 19:41)

Actual 4.8ºC e 60%HR .


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

boas

por aqui foi um dia de ceu limpo e vento moderado. 
minima de 6.1ºC e uma maxima de 14.5ºC 

actualmente, ceu limpo, vento moderado e com 7.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

Quase estagnada, graças ao vento, ainda que fraco.

Actuais 3.9ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Já mais vento, com temperatura em queda calma. Ainda assim, a mínima já lá foi :3.2ºC.

Actuais 3.1ºCe 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

Boas,vento  e com 3.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Dez 2010 às 22:01)

Depois de uma rapidinha aos 3.4ºC, eis que levou um valente dum pontapé e caiu aos 2.8ºC. isto em 10minutos, tudo graças às rajadas de vento.

Actuais 2.8ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

Céu limpo e -0,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,0ºC / 5,8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

actuais: 
ceu limpo, vento moderado e 5.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2010 às 22:56)

Vim agora da rua da volta com o 4 patas ,não se pode devido ao vento,actual 3.1ºC.


----------



## gomes.marco (15 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

por aqui em penalva do castelo- temperatura -0.1 com boas rajadas de vento


----------



## Ricci (16 Dez 2010 às 02:36)

Ola a todos,

Escrevo do Brasil e venho acompanhando o fórum há algum tempo dada uma viagem que farei para a Serra da Estrela agora próximo ao final do ano.

Pela experiência e feeling de vocês, quais as chances de pegar neve na Serra?

uma abraço brasileiro,

Ricci


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2010 às 07:27)

boas
depois de uma noite de vento o dia chega com ceu limpo, e com vento moderado sigo com 2.8ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e *-3,5ºC*.


Mínima de *-3,8ºC* com bastante geada.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2010 às 09:06)

Ricci disse:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> Escrevo do Brasil e venho acompanhando o fórum há algum tempo dada uma viagem que farei para a Serra da Estrela agora próximo ao final do ano.
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum  

As condições meteorológicas na Serra da Estrela podem variar bastante num curto espaço de dias. Já teve muita neve, no início do mês, mas depois choveu muito e a neve desapareceu quase toda. Deve voltar a nevar um pouco nas vésperas do Natal, mas ainda é cedo para se saber como vai estar por alturas do final de ano.


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2010 às 09:31)

Mínima de *-6,3ºC* nas Penhas Douradas.

Às 7h o cenário das temperaturas no continente era o seguinte:


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Noite gelada em Bragança, mínima de -4.0ºC na minha estação


----------



## Serrano (16 Dez 2010 às 10:12)

Mínima de -2.1ºC no Sarzedo e às 09:30 estavam -0.3ºC.


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

*Estación: PENHAS DOURADAS (1388 m - 40 25N - 07 33W)*

El informe ha sido realizado por el personal de la estación.

Día: 16
Hora: 06 UTC

Temperatura del aire : -5.9ºC
Temperatura de rocío: -10.9ºC
Humedad relativa del aire: 67%

Temperatura mínima: *-6.3ºC*

Presión al nivel de la estación: 865.0 Hpa
Altura geopotencial del nivel de 850 Hpa: 1516 m
Variación de la presión: 0.7 Hpa, decreciendo (estable o inestablemente); la presión atmosférica es ahora más baja que hace tres horas

Dirección de donde sopla el viento: 125º-134º (componente sureste).
Velocidad del viento: 5 m/s (18.0 Km/h), medida con anemómetro.

Visibilidad horizontal: no disponible.

Estado del suelo: superficie del suelo seca (sin grietas y sin polvo o arena suelta en cantidad apreciable).
Temperatura mínima del terreno (hierba) la noche anterior: -7.0ºC

Nubosidad total: no discernible por razones diferentes de la niebla u otros fenómenos meteorológicos, o no se ha hecho la observación.
Altura de la base de las nubes: desconocida, o base de las nubes a un nivel más bajo y cimas a un nivel más alto que el de la estación.

Situación del tiempo presente y pasado: ningún fenómeno significativo que comunicar.

Precipitación: no ha habido en el último periodo.

Insolación diaria: 7.8 horas.
Radiación solar global durante las 24 horas anteriores: 1243 J/cm2

INFORMACION COMPLEMENTARIA

Ráfaga máxima de viento: 8 m/s (28.8 Km/h), medida con anemómetro.


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 10:48)

*Estación: BRAGANCA (692 m - 41 48N - 06 44W)
*
El informe ha sido realizado por el personal de la estación.

Día: 16
Hora: 06 UTC

Temperatura del aire : -3.9ºC
Temperatura de rocío: -5.6ºC
Humedad relativa del aire: 87%

Temperatura mínima: *-4.1ºC*

Presión al nivel de la estación: 944.9 Hpa
Presión corregida al nivel del mar: 1030.6 Hpa
Variación de la presión: 1.3 Hpa, decreciendo (estable o inestablemente); la presión atmosférica es ahora más baja que hace tres horas

Dirección de donde sopla el viento: 85º-94º (componente este).
Velocidad del viento: 1 m/s (3.6 Km/h), medida con anemómetro.

Visibilidad horizontal: no disponible.

Estado del suelo: superficie del suelo seca (sin grietas y sin polvo o arena suelta en cantidad apreciable).
Temperatura mínima del terreno (hierba) la noche anterior: -6.0ºC

Nubosidad total: no discernible por razones diferentes de la niebla u otros fenómenos meteorológicos, o no se ha hecho la observación.
Altura de la base de las nubes: desconocida, o base de las nubes a un nivel más bajo y cimas a un nivel más alto que el de la estación.

Situación del tiempo presente y pasado: ningún fenómeno significativo que comunicar.

Precipitación: no ha habido en el último periodo.

Insolación diaria: 7.4 horas.
Radiación solar global durante las 24 horas anteriores: 984 J/cm2


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2010 às 10:55)

Mínimas de hoje perto da raia:

- Mahide (Aliste, 823 m):............................ -10,0 ºC
- Porto (Sanabria, 1190 m):......................... -9,1 ºC (mínima horária)
- Villardeciervos (La Carballeda, 850 m):..... -8,8 ºC (mínima horária)

- El Puente (Sanabria, 910 m):.................... -9,3 ºC (ontem)

Fontes:
-AEMET (Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino): El Puente e Villardeciervos
-Confederación Hidrográfica del Miño-Sil (Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino): Porto
-Meteoclimatic: Mahide de Aliste


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2010 às 11:06)

Manhã bem fria e com muito sol! Formou-se uma bela geada em todas as superfícies! 

Mínima de *-5.9ºC*



Temperatura actual: *-2.3ºC*



Z13


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Dez 2010 às 12:00)

Ricci disse:


> Ola a todos,
> 
> Escrevo do Brasil e venho acompanhando o fórum há algum tempo dada uma viagem que farei para a Serra da Estrela agora próximo ao final do ano.
> 
> ...



Boas

Actualmente vista de Castelo Branco (100 km), a Serra da Estrela apenas tem uma ligeira acumulação na zona da torre (2000m de altitude)... Mas como já foi dito tanto pode derreter como pode nevar se entretanto vier chuva.

Existe também a possibilidade de essa acumulação que se vê daqui ser de neve artificial produzida pelos canhões de neve perto da pista de ski . Mas não lhe sei dizer em concreto.

E boa viagem, espero que goste de Portugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2010 às 12:40)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o ambiente continua do pior ,vento seco e .

A miníma foi de -0.7 e havia algum gelo,actual 6.9ºC.


----------



## ACalado (16 Dez 2010 às 12:45)

Albifriorento disse:


> Boas
> 
> Actualmente vista de Castelo Branco (100 km), a Serra da Estrela apenas tem uma ligeira acumulação na zona da torre (2000m de altitude)... Mas como já foi dito tanto pode derreter como pode nevar se entretanto vier chuva.
> 
> ...



O panorama esta manhã nas pistas era este 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ricci (16 Dez 2010 às 13:18)

Caros Dan, Albifriorento e Spiritmind,

Obrigado pelas respostas.
Tenho acompanhado a webcam na Estância, e foi triste ver tanta neve sendo derretido do Nevão do começo do mês.

Não tenho dúvidas que irei gostar e muito de Portugal. Enfim, a Europa que fala português.

Obrigado mais uma vez pelo acolhimento e que venha a neve! 

Abs! Ricci


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Dez 2010 às 13:30)

spiritmind disse:


> O panorama esta manhã nas pistas era este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, era o que temia, são os canhões de neve .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2010 às 14:10)

Céu limpo e vento de Este,actual 7.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Tarde fresca com muito vento e muito sol, que não deu para aquecer o ambiente. Agora que chego a casa, ainda à blocos de gelo intactos, como se o sol não tivesse aparecido.

Actuais 3.6ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

Não ata nem desata, raios para o vento. Bolas...

Actuais 3.3ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2010 às 20:02)

dia bem fresco eu diia mesmo gelado depois de ter uma maxima de 5,2ºC
agora tenho uma temperatura de -0,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 20:06)

Vai arrefecendo muito lentamente, até dá sono. 

Actuais 2.1ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2010 às 20:19)

Boas noites .

Tarde com muito sol mas fria...

O vento está calmo para fazer descer temperatura,actual 3.2ºC e 58%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.7ºC / 7.9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

Albifriorento disse:


> Pois, era o que temia, são os canhões de neve .



E Vamos ver se dão certo. Com o subir das temperaturas e com a chuva que virá pode ser sol de pouca dura. A serra da Estrela tem este problema nos últimos anos. Poderiam era regressar alguns dos anos típicos das décadas de 50 e 60 para que finalmente esteja à altura dos seus pergaminhos.
Apostaria mais para Janeiro, altura em que o frio poderá estar mais instalado, para que as pistas estejam em condições para a prática de desportos "alpinos".

Pode ser que este inverno seja muito bom nos *Montes Hermínios* no que à neve diz respeito


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

por aqui o dia foi frio e de ceu limpo e vento moderado enfraquecendo durante a tarde. 
a minima foi de 2.8ºC e uma maxima de 14.5ºC 

actuais: 
ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 5.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2010 às 20:50)

já *-3.0ºC* a esta hora...


----------



## godzila (16 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

de momento o meu termometro marca -1,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

A prova de que a noite vai ser bem fria. Guarda com -1,3ºC e a Torre com 2,3ºC. 

>> Post corrigido. Não é a Torre mas sim as Penhas Douradas...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

Não queres dizer a Torre com -2.3ºC? Acho estranho a Guarda ter menos temperatura que a Torre.


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

-1,4ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

-3,8ºC / 3,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2010 às 21:25)

Não, na actualização das 20h é assim mesmo que está.


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não queres dizer a Torre com -2.3ºC? Acho estranho a Guarda ter menos temperatura que a Torre.



Em dias de AA, e normal haver inversões térmicas. 

E não é a torre que está com +2.3ºC, mas sim, Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

João Soares disse:


> Em dias de AA, e normal haver inversões térmicas.
> 
> E não é a torre que está com +2.3ºC, mas sim, Penhas Douradas.



Incrível é a humidade: 23% para 2.3ºC.
-----------------------

Actuais 1.0ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2010 às 21:47)

Boas,vento fraco e ,actual 2.4ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

Já bateu os 0.7ºC, mas apareceu um vento fraco a moderado repentino e deu um pontapé na temperatura, até dizer basta. O que vale é que já acalmou.

Actuais 1.7ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Bgc (16 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

-4.0ºc

hr: 88%


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Temperatura actual: *-4.1ºC*


Extremos do dia: *-5.9ºC  +6.6ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (16 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

João Soares disse:


> Em dias de AA, e normal haver inversões térmicas.
> 
> E não é a torre que está com +2.3ºC, mas sim, Penhas Douradas.




5.1ºC as 21h nas Penhas Douradas,
deve ser das localidades mais quentes do pais neste momento


----------



## AnDré (16 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

vinc7e disse:


> 5.1ºC as 21h nas Penhas Douradas,
> deve ser das localidades mais quentes do pais neste momento



Máxima do dia nas Penhas Douradas.







Sinal de que o frio em altitude está escasso.
Segundo o GFS, na região a temperatura aos 850hPa (~1500m), ronda agora os 6ºC.

---------------

Em grande vai Carrazêda de Ansiães, com *-5,9ºC* às 22h.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Boa noite pessoal

Aqui por Bragança está uma noite muito fria, registo -3.1ºC

Se não houver vento a mínima desta noite pode ser bem baixa


----------



## Paulo H (16 Dez 2010 às 22:59)

AnDré disse:


> Máxima do dia nas Penhas Douradas.
> 
> Sinal de que o frio em altitude está escasso.
> Segundo o GFS, na região a temperatura aos 850hPa (~1500m), ronda agora os 6ºC.
> ...



Brutal inversão térmica, a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas apenas superada em algumas localidades do litoral!

Ps: por ex, se pudesse calcular a anomalia de temperatura devido à inversão térmica, comparando penhas douradas com castelo branco às 22h seria:
Anomalia=5.1C(p.d)+(0.65*(1380m-380m)/100)-1.4C(cb)=5.1C+6.5C-1.4C = 10.2C de anomalia térmica!

Só por curiosidade, qual é a temperatura na torre neste momento? Não estou a conseguir consultar na internet..


----------



## João Soares (16 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Brutal inversão térmica, a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas apenas superada em algumas localidades do litoral!
> 
> Só por curiosidade, qual é a temperatura na torre neste momento? Não estou a conseguir consultar na internet..



No site das estradas de Portugal, a estação da Torre não transmite dados desde o dia 04.Dezembro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Vento fraco e 2.0ºC com 63%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Tudo calmo com céu limpo e vento nulo. Pressão em descida nos 1017hPa.

Actuais 1.0ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## VILA REAL (16 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Por aqui tenho -1,4º (zona abrigada na cidade).


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

por aqui o vento esta fraco, ceu limpo e com 3.4ºC


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

-5.1ºc.

Hr 93%


----------



## João Sousa (17 Dez 2010 às 00:08)

-0.2 vento sw


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Dez 2010 às 00:19)

o vento parou a coisa de meia hora tendo a temperatura descendo derrepente para os 1.7ºC


----------



## Bgc (17 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

Temperatura em queda completa desde há várias horas: -5.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Dez 2010 às 01:07)

Este é o meu ultimo post de seguimento este Ano a partir de Bragança, amanha vou para Lisboa e só volto em Janeiro

Despeço-me com uns gelados -3.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Dez 2010 às 07:26)

bom dia

por aqui o dia chega com ceu limpo e alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio, ha geada com fartura e a temperatura desceu ate aos -1.7ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2010 às 07:48)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e *-6,4ºC*.

Mínima de *-7,0ºC*.


----------



## Veterano (17 Dez 2010 às 08:46)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo e *-6,4ºC*.
> 
> Mínima de *-7,0ºC*.



  A geada deve ter deixado tudo branquinho e escorregadio.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Dez 2010 às 09:24)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo e *-6,4ºC*.
> 
> Mínima de *-7,0ºC*.



Bom dia!
Temperatura mínima espectacular em Bragança, com a temperatura mais baixa às 8h, segundo o IM, com -7-7ºC...
Fui ver as mínimas da ESA de Bragança, que costumam ser muito mais baixas, mas hoje ficou-se por cerca de -7ºC...
Aguardemos ainda pelos dados dos restantes membros de Bragança, para ver até onde foi a mínima...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Dez 2010 às 09:27)

A estação do aeródromo da Covilhã tinha, às 8 horas, um registo de -6,4ºC!  Só batida por Miranda do Douro (por uma décima!) e por Bragança.

Se não é um record da estação, deverá andar perto; é pena não ser possível consultar o histórico das estações, na página do IM.

Como seria de prever, dada a inversão térmica característica destas situações, a estação do Spiritmind, 300 m acima do aeródromo, não baixou de -1,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2010 às 09:41)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Como seria de prever, dada a inversão térmica característica destas situações, a estação do Spiritmind, 300 m acima do aeródromo, não baixou de -1,2ºC.



E a minha, no Sarzedo, não baixou de -0.3ºC, notando-se claramente a inversão térmica, porque acabei de passar no Teixoso e o termómetro do carro desceu até -2.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Dez 2010 às 10:48)

Por aqui ainda registo *-3.7ºC* com céu limpo e bastante sol!


A mínima desta manhã foi de *-7.2ºC* ás 8h00...  foi a mais baixa da época e também a mais baixa do ano de 2010!


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e sem vento.

A mínima hoje foi bem baixa, *-3.1ºC*, a mais baixa deste ano.


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Dez 2010 às 12:15)

Registei esta noite a mínima mais baixa deste Outono: -4º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2010 às 12:47)

Boas tardes .

Mais uma noite e manhã ,hoje chegou aos -1.4ºC e muito gelo e geada nas zonas abrigadas.

No céu por cá nuvens altas a não deixar aquecer o planeta muito,vento muito fraco,ainda é o que vale ,actual 7.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2010 às 14:11)

Nuvens altas com um sol mais espertinho ,vento continua muito fraco,actual 7.8ºC.


----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

Mínimas de hoje perto da raia:

- Mahide (Aliste, 823 m):............................ *-13,0 ºC* 
- Porto (Sanabria, 1190 m):......................... -8,8 ºC (mínima horária). Finalmente ontem: -9,5 ºC
- Villardeciervos (La Carballeda, 850 m):..... -5,3 ºC (mínima horária)  

- El Puente (Sanabria, 910 m):..................... -9,6 ºC (ontem)


Porto hoje

17/12/2010 18:00 	0,8
17/12/2010 17:00 	0,8
17/12/2010 16:00 	0,9
17/12/2010 15:00 	0,9
17/12/2010 14:00 	0,8
17/12/2010 13:00 	*1,6*
17/12/2010 12:00 	0,9
17/12/2010 11:00 	0,4
17/12/2010 10:00 	-0,8
17/12/2010 09:00 	-4,0
17/12/2010 08:00 	-6,6
17/12/2010 07:00 	*-8,8*
17/12/2010 06:00 	-8,3
17/12/2010 05:00 	-8,0
17/12/2010 04:00 	-8,0
17/12/2010 03:00 	-7,9
17/12/2010 02:00 	-8,1
17/12/2010 01:00 	-7,1
17/12/2010 00:00 	-6,6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

Boas noites .

Tarde com muito sol e algumas nuvens altas,com ambiente a sentir-se fresco...

Tudo calmo,não há vento com a temperatura em baixa,actual 3.3ºC e 72%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje -1.4ºC / 8.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi frio, com ceu limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas. nao houve vento durante todo o dia. 
a minima foi de -1.7ºC e uma maxima de 7.6ºC 

actuais: 

ceu nublado, sem vento e com 4.6ºC. 



--------------

neste fim de semana estarei em gouveia, volto no domingo a noite a santa comba  

caso se justifique reporto de lá (net da junta de freguesia)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2010 às 19:34)

Por aqui o céu está ficar nublado e sem vento,actual 2.8ºC,mas em altura está a marcar 4.2ºC a 13m do solo.


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Temperatura actual - 1.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Temperatura: *4.0ºC*

Mínima: *-3.1ºC*
Máxima: *8.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2010 às 21:26)

Boas,céu nublado com o vento muito fraco de sul,actual 3.2ºC.


----------



## FRibeiro (17 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Algumas nuvens altas aqui!
Hoje tive a minima mais baixa do ano.
Actualmente estão 4.0ºC

Temperaturas de hoje: -3.3º/10.6ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2010 às 22:09)

Boas, 

Na minha estação a mínima foi de -4,9ºC às 3:48, depois veio o vento e estragou a mínima. A máxima foi de 6,2ºC.

Actualmente bastante vento de NW com temperatura de 1,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2010 às 22:20)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco*

Céu nublado, vento fraco e 2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

Tudo calmo e nublado,actual 3.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Dez 2010 às 23:30)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Temperatura actual: 1.5ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e *-1,0ºC* por agora.


Mínima de *-3,1ºC *com nevoeiro, geada e sincelo no início da manhã.


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

A mínima que registe esta madrugada foi -2,4º


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2010 às 13:56)

Só tenho tempo para deixar a fabulosa mínima de ontem:

-3.9ºC...


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 14:36)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Sigo com céu muito nublado e 7.1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (18 Dez 2010 às 15:36)

Boa tarde

Hoje por terras do interior (Carvalhal Redondo), sigo com 6.7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 16:00)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 6.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

Mínima de *2.8ºC*.

Céu com abertas e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *8.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2010 às 16:51)

Céu limpo, mas o sol já desapareceu.

3,0ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

-3,1ºC / 4,6ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Dez 2010 às 17:09)

Boas.


Hoje por aqui está um dia insuportável lá fora, esteve nevoeiro quase todo o dia.


Curiosamente a máxima de hoje foi exactamente às 0h, a partir das 4 da manha a temperatura ainda não saiu de negativos! 


Actual: *-1,1ºC*


Máxima: *1,2ºC*

Mínima: *-3,6ºC*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e temperatura de 1,5ºC.

Mínima de -3,0ºC e máxima de 3,6ºC.



bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Hoje por aqui está um dia insuportável lá fora, esteve nevoeiro quase todo o dia.
> ...



Há sincelo por aí?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2010 às 17:20)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o dia tem passado com o céu sempre encoberto,sol não apareceu ,e continua o ambiente ,actual 6.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.0ºC / 7.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 17:31)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas, vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 6.3ºC

Máx. de hoje: 7.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Tarde agradável, com muito sol que se foi derrotando pela nebolusidade de Sul, e temperatura agradável.

Actuais 7.6ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2010 às 17:45)

Estou no Minho! Mas deixo aqui os dados da minha estação (Bragança) de ontem e de hoje:

17 Dezembro: *-7,2ºC  +9,2ºC*

18 Dezembro: *-4,7ºC  +7,8ºC*


Temperatura actual: *+1,0ºC*



Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2010 às 17:53)

Já chegou a ,embora fraca,a temperatura vai baixando,actual 5.0ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Fil disse:


> Boas, neste momento céu limpo e temperatura de 1,5ºC.
> 
> Mínima de -3,0ºC e máxima de 3,6ºC.
> 
> ...





Tive que ir procurar o que era "sincelo"... 


Mas sim, esteve sincelo até perto do meio-dia, altura em que o sol apareceu (durante umas 3 horas) e derreteu.


Em certos locais parecia que tinha nevado, porque chegava a ter 1cm de espessura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2010 às 18:16)

Chuva fraca e vento fraco,actual 4.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

Temp. actual: *-1,0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Vento fraco, não chove e 5.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

Chuva fraca com 4.4ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 19:32)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

A temperatura mantém-se nos 5.8ºC , vento fraco e continua a chuviscar.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

Estagnado....

Actuais 5.8ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2010 às 20:29)

Pedro disse:


> Estagnado....
> 
> Actuais 5.8ºC e 62%HR.



Também aqui, mas é devido ao que creio ser nevoeiro alto.

-1,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Pedro disse:


> Estagnado....
> 
> Actuais 5.8ºC e 62%HR.



Interessante..aqui também já está estagnado nos 5.8ºC há muito tempo 
*
Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Dez 2010 às 21:18)

Não sobe nem desce. Raios partam a nebulosidade sem precipitação. 

Actuais 5.9ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2010 às 22:19)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento moderado de sul,actual 5.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (18 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Temperatura actual: 6.1ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

Boas noites a todos.

Geada em Castelo Branco. Partículas muito finas de água líquida.... só as consigo ver em contraste com o poste da iluminação pública.... se a temperatura descer, amanhã tá tudo branquinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2010 às 10:43)

Boas dias.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 10.1ºC.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 8.1ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia

céu pouco nublado e 1,5ºC.

Mínima de *-1,7ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 11:57)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Bom dia de Primavera 

A temperatura a subir gradualmente e encontra-se agora nos 9.0ºC
O céu permanece limpo por enquanto.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Vento fraco, céu limpo e 10.2ºC

Ao sol estão 19.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2010 às 15:28)

Boas tardes.

Aqui pelo canto ainda céu limpo,mas,visto ao longe não tarda que fique nublado,elas estão a chegar ,ambiente hoje já foi do melhor ,actual 11.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2010 às 15:48)

Na Torre, a neve artificial permite que a estância de ski da Vodafone tenha 2 pistas de ski abertas e uma área de freeStyle. 

Neve artificial na 6ªfeira de manhã:






Amanhecer hoje:





Imagem da webcam, agora:


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 15:54)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Primeiras nuvens a chegar, vindas de O.
Temperatura actual: 10.1ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Dez 2010 às 17:19)

Trovoadapower disse:


> *A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*
> 
> Primeiras nuvens a chegar, vindas de O.
> Temperatura actual: 10.1ºC













Frente de nuvens brutal.

Desculpem a qualidade, foram tiradas com o TLM.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 17:32)

Albifriorento disse:


> Frente de nuvens brutal.
> 
> Desculpem a qualidade, foram tiradas com o TLM.



  Dá para perceber perfeitamente 

_______________________________

Temperatura actual: 7.9ºC


*A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2010 às 18:01)

Boas,meio nublado e vento de W,actual 8.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.9ºC / 12.2ºC:


----------



## Paulo H (19 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

Boas tardes! Cheguei agora de Oleiros.. Ainda apanhei um chuvisco miúdinho, talvez chegue cá. 
De tarde, em Oleiros esteve encoberto, bem fresco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2010 às 19:25)

Muito nublado e vento fraco de W,actual 9.0ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 20:09)

Boa noite.

Céu encoberto, limpo a Este e 8.0ºC

*A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2010 às 22:32)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 8.4ºC.


----------



## Geiras (19 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Céu muito nublado por Stratus ou Altostratus , vento fraco e 8.3ºC

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

Há já algumas horas que vai chuviscando com valores de temperatura entre 4,0ºC e 3,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

-1,7ºC / 5,2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2010 às 22:49)

boas

por gouveia o sabado foi de ceu limpo, muita geada e agua congelada nas fontes ou nas aguas paradas, (poças de agua, baldes etc)  no entanto no meio da tarde desceu uma nevoa da serra que encobriu o sol.  nao houve vento...   
 domingo o dia chega com alguma neblina e tambem geada. começou a encobrir ao meio da tarde tal como o vento que soprou fraco de tarde...  
 a temperatura andou entre os 0ºC e os 5ºC

na viagem para santa comba apanhei ja chuviscos entre Nelas e Santa Comba.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

actuais: 
chuvisca, nao ha vento e sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Vai chuviscando fraco,actual 8.2ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2010 às 01:09)

6.1 C NUBLADO


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2010 às 01:22)

http://s0.fast-sfc.com/map/img/ib.fl.metric.84.361f.gif PENA QUE A     PRECIPITAÇAO SE VA EMBORA DE QUARTA PARA QUINTA PODIA NEVAR AQUI


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2010 às 01:29)

http://www.weatherbadger.com/viewer.php?area=spain http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/ib


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 10:04)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e  8.9ºC (a subir lentamente)

EDIT: Sol a aparecer


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2010 às 10:06)

Tenho andado fora, mas... Fica já o aviso que até dia 3 de Janeiro, excepto quando fizer referência ao local onde estou, reporto de Carragoso, Santos Êvos em Viseu, a a uma altitude de 475m.

Hoje quando saí de casa(Vila Chã de Sá) às 8:32h estavam 5.8ºC, com uma mínima de 4.9ºC.

--------------
O dia de ontem foi meio esquisito, com uma manhã de sol, a partir das 11h ficou nublado, e começou a chover fraco por volta das 18h, acumulou apenas 0.5mm. Esta manhã, céu nublado, com o nevoeiro a aumentar depois de nascer o sol...


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2010 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 5,6ºC.

Mínima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2010 às 12:21)

Céu nublado por altostratus e altocumulus, stratocumulus , stratus e neblinas. Que grande mix. Está com aspecto de trovoada de Verão...


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 12:33)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Céu encoberto por Stratus/Altostratus, vento fraco e 9.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2010 às 13:41)

o céu mantém-se nublado por altostratos e stratocumulsu, sendo mais carregado a Sul e Sudoeste. O vento mantém-se fraco, mas umentoun ligeiramente...


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 13:51)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura estagnada nos 10.2ºC

O IM actualizou os avisos, e C. Branco não é excepção. Previsão de chuva por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoadas a partir das 16h de hoje e vento forte a muito forte nas terras altas.
www.meteo.pt/pt


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua céu muito nublado e ambiente fresco....

Visto a sul daqui a nuvem é só uma e escura ,não tarda a chegar ,vento fraco,actual 10.9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 14:28)

Ora boa tarde mais uma vez 

Céu muito nublado ainda sem chuva, escuro a Sul  e 10.6ºC
*
A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.*


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2010 às 14:43)

Boas Tardes!

Chuva e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *9.5ºC*.

Precipitação: *0.5 mm*


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Começou a chover fraco!


----------



## Ricci (20 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

E chove na Torre? (Serra)


----------



## Serrano (20 Dez 2010 às 15:44)

Está a chover na Covilhã, com 8.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

Ricci disse:


> E chove na Torre? (Serra)







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

o mais próximo que temos da torre são as Penhas da Douradas, ás 15H a precipitação era de 0.1mm como pode ver na imagem. Mas normalmente quando chove na covilhã tb chove na torre, são apenas 11km de distância .


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 15:56)

Ricci disse:


> E chove na Torre? (Serra)



Na torre, neva.
Imagem actual da webcam:







A precipitação lá deverá manter-se sob a forma de neve até logo à noite.
A partir daí, e durante o dia de amanhã, com a temperatura aos 850hPa a rondar os 7ºC, a neve deverá passar a chuva. Chuva essa que deverá derreter toda a neve que se acumula hoje.

A boa noticia é que na 4ªfeira a temperatura aos 850hPa volta a descer, e portanto, a partir daí a precipitação na Torre voltará a ser em forma de neve.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

*A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.*

Chuva fraca mas persistente, vento fraco e 9.8ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Dez 2010 às 16:13)

Chove a potes em Castelo Branco .

Logo agora que ia beber o cafézito da tarde.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

Por C. Branco chove moderado e persistentemente! 

9.3ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

AnDré disse:


> Na torre, neva.
> Imagem actual da webcam:



Podes dizer-me qual é o link da webcam da Torre s.f.f?


----------



## AnDré (20 Dez 2010 às 16:45)

DRC disse:


> Podes dizer-me qual é o link da webcam da Torre s.f.f?



 Skie serra da Estrela

A neve já cobriu a lente toda da webcam.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2010 às 17:26)

*7.0ºC* actuais com alguns chuviscos e bastante vento...


A mínima foi de *3.3ºC*

A máxima, até agora, foi de *7.9ºC*



Z13


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

*Condições actuais:*

Vento fraco a moderado de SE
Chuva moderada e persistente.
Temperatura: 8.7ºC


----------



## DRC (20 Dez 2010 às 18:09)

Alguém me sabe dizer o que é aquela luz amarela a piscar que se vê na webcam da Torre (Serra da Estrela)? - http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index1.php


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

Boas noites .

Por aqui as ultimas horas têm sido bem regadas e continua...

O vento é moderado de Este,actual 8.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.8ºC / 11.3ºC.

Contagem de precipitação não há ,o penico de certeza que deve lá ter um residente a morar a prender o embôlo,já é a segunda vez .na primeira estava por lá uma aranha bem gordinha .


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 19:04)

*A reportar de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*

Vento fraco de E, chuva fraca a moderada e temperatura praticamente estagnada nos 8.7ºC

EDIT: Chove forte!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 19:49)

Por aqui não para,chuva e vento,actual 8.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

Por aqui também tem sido chuva e mais chuva.

O vento tem soprado em geral fraco.


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

Por aqui a chuva persiste e persiste!! 
Chuva moderada, vento fraco e temperatura completamente estagnada nos 8.7ºC 

EDIT: Chuva torrencial neste momento 

*Reporto de Lousa, Castelo Branco.*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2010 às 20:46)

Fim de tarde com alguma chuva fraca a moderado por enquanto apenas acumulei 4 míseros milímetros... O vento é fraco e a pressão vai descendo, estando nos 1001hPa.

Actuais 8.0ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

*5.8ºC* e chuva...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

A chuva cai miudinha, com 5,0mm acumulados, o vento é fraco apesar da queda da pressão, que vai em 999hPa.

Actuais 7.9ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Boas,a chuva acalmou por momentos e vento moderado,actual 8.0ºC.


----------



## João Sousa (20 Dez 2010 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

5.7 continua a chover bem, já vai em 30.7 mm. Vento de sudoeste.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Dez 2010 às 22:08)

Chuva moderada e vento fraco. Acumulados 6,2mm, com pressão aos 998hPa.

Actuais 7.8ªC e 95%HR.


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2010 às 22:34)

bom aqui  alguma intensidade.temperatura 6ºc,pressao 991,humidade 74%


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

5,4ºC e chuva fraca.


Extremos de hoje:

3,2ºC / 7,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

A chuva voltou em força com o vento,actual 8.2ºC.


----------



## João Sousa (20 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

5.8 vento de oeste e 33.8 mm de precipitação


----------



## Geiras (20 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

E a chuva persiste!!! ainda não deu descanso! aqui na aldeia são só casas velhas, e a água está a entrar!

8.2ºC

*A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

boas

por aqui o dia esteve com ceu encoberto durante o dia todo, a chuva so chegou ao meio da tarde, moderada. 
o vento esteve fraco. 
minima de 7.3ºC e uma maxima de 12.7ºC

cheguei a pouco de viseu, quando vinha a sair de la comecou a chover torrencialmente demorei 40 minutos a chegar a santa comba (35 km), o ip3 fica uma miseria quando chove bue... 
agora chove moderado e intensa, sem vento e com 9.1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Boas Noites! 

Muita chuva já caiu, por vezes com bastante intensidade, mas por agora não chove.

Temperatura nos *8.5ºC*

Precipitação: *34.2 mm*


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

Por Viseu na última meia hora tem chovido com bastante intensidade,
mas a trovoada e vento ainda não apareceram.

Cumps


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 00:41)

Boa noite *( A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco)*

Por aqui acalmou tudo, não chove e vento fraco, embora quase nunca tenha estado moderado mas enfim... 

Espero pelas próximas células


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 01:25)

*A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.*

Boas
Parece que já cá chegaram 

Começou de novo a chover, mas neste momento forte!


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2010 às 07:28)

bom dia

noite de muita chuva, mas praticamente sem vento que soprou fraco. 

o dia chega encoberto, no momento nao chove nem ha vento, ha boas celulas a aproximarem-se, vamos la ver o que o dia nos reserva... 
sigo com 9.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 08:48)

A madrugada foi chuvosa, mas sem trovoadas nem vento, pelo menos de significativo, sendo que a rajada máxima do vento não passou dos 10,1km/h.

Actuais 10,0ºC e 99%HR.

Acumulados 18,7mm.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 09:51)

Parou de chover, o vento é fraco e o nevoeiro reina. Acumulados 20,0mm.

Actuais 10,2ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2010 às 10:13)

Chuva com *4.1ºC*


A mínima até agora foi de* 3.6ºC*


Já recolhi *13.5mm* de precipitação


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 10:33)

Céu nublado com nevoeiro e vento fraco mas mais intenso. A pressão tem-se mantido estável nos 994, pelo menos desde as 8h.

Actuais 11,1ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca,neblina e 4,1ºC por agora.

Mínima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2010 às 11:33)

Belas fotos Dan


----------



## AnDré (21 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

Boas fotos Dan! =)

A neve que caiu ontem e ao inicio da madrugada na serra da Estrela, já está toda a derreter.






Durante o dia de hoje, na Torre só deverá cair chuva.

A partir da próxima madrugada, deverá cair neve outra vez.

-------------

Ainda destaque para os 65mm que caíram em Castelo Branco entre as 15h de ontem e as 6h de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2010 às 12:24)

Boas tardes .

Como já foi referenciado pelo colega André no post anterior,muita chuva por aqui,desde as 15h de ontem têm chovido todas as horas .

Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros,a temperatura vai subindo lentamente,actual 12.5ºC.

Fui ver o meu penico,já tinha lá residir mais um clandestino .que não deixava baloiçar o medidor.


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 12:51)

Boas

Por aqui o sol está a querer aparecer, Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas/médias, muito escuro a S e a N  e temperatura nos 12.3ºC

*E continuo a reportar temporariamente de Lousa, C. Branco,* 

EDIT(13:27): finalmente vejo o vento a dar sinal de vida


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui, céu muito nublado mas sem chuva neste momento.

Temperatura: *12.9ºC*

Precipitação: *17.5 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 13:48)

Tarde chuvosa, com precipitação fraca a moderada e muito miudinha. O vento só agora dá sinais de vida, desde Sábado que não sabia nada dele...

A reportar desde Carragoso, Santos Êvoss.


----------



## Serrano (21 Dez 2010 às 14:01)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 9.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco com rajadas de SW e 12.8ºC

*Reporto de Lousa, C. Branco.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

Boas,não chove e bons momentos de sol,vento moderado,actual 13.9ºC.


----------



## adiabático (21 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Dan disse:


>



Belas fotos, Dan! Que espécie de carvalhos é esta?


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Chuva e *6.0ºC*


Já recolhi *17mm*


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

bom vai poder nevar aqui na madrugada de quinta


----------



## ppereira (21 Dez 2010 às 19:03)

Z13 disse:


> Chuva e *6.0ºC*
> 
> 
> Já recolhi *17mm*




quais são os extremos de hoje? parece-me que estão abaixo das previsões do IM. 

pode não ter muita relevância mas perece-me um bom indicativo para a neve na madrugada de quinta (está um pouco mais frio)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2010 às 19:18)

Boas noites.

Tarde com muitas nuvens e sem chuva...

Estava em fase de chuviscos desde o princípio da noite,mas agora está engrossando,vento fraco,actual 12.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.0ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2010 às 19:43)

*Lousa, C. Branco:*

Por aqui já chove


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Dez 2010 às 19:44)

Boa noite!

Sigo a partir de Loriga com 9.6ºC, chuva moderada e vento moderado.
Hoje espera-se rajadas fortes para a noite e madrugada.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

Tarde calma, sem chuva e com vento fraco. A pressão está estável aos 994hpa desde as 8h de hoje e o acumulado de precipitação é de 21,5mm.

Actuais 10,5ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

Chuva moderada, que começou há minutos, mas já levo mais 2mm. Pressão em queda nos 993hPa, com vento fraco a moderado de WSW.

Actuais 10,7ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Dez 2010 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuva moderada e itensa, o vento soprou fraco durante o dia. 

actuais: ceu encoberto, nao chove no momento vento sopra fraco e com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 21:27)

Tudo calmo, depois de um aguaceiro, vento fraco e pressão estável aos 993hPa. Precipitação até ao momento: 26,0mm.

Actuais 10,6ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

Tudo quase inalterado, o vento é fraco, não chove e a pressão vai descendo nos 992hPa. Precipitação de 28,2mm. O mês até agora já rendeu mais de 225mm. 

Actuais 10,4ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

ppereira disse:


> quais são os extremos de hoje? parece-me que estão abaixo das previsões do IM.
> 
> pode não ter muita relevância mas perece-me um bom indicativo para a neve na madrugada de quinta (está um pouco mais frio)



Neste momento* 6.0ºC* e chuva... já vou com *20mm*

Os extremos de temperatura ficaram entre *3.6ºC*  *6.2ºC*


----------



## Z13 (21 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

Na estação do IM as temperaturas foram muito similares ás de minha casa e inferiores aos *4ºC  9ºC* previstos:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2010 às 23:38)

Boas,muito nublado sem chuva e vento fraco,actual 11.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

Por aqui novamente a ,actual 11.3ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.

Começa a chover


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

http://www.weatherbadger.com/Charts/topo/spain_grid.gif para quinta neve


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 00:46)

Trovoadapower disse:


> A reportar de Lousa, C. Branco.
> 
> Começa a chover



Continua a chover de forma moderada


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 00:49)




----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 01:10)

moderada/TEMPERATURA 9.1ºC/PRESSAO 981HPA/HUMIDADE 80%/DEW POINT 5.9ºC /VENTO CALMO.


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

Por Castelo Branco parou de , céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

off topic: já sou cumulus


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2010 às 01:16)

adiabático disse:


> Belas fotos, Dan! Que espécie de carvalhos é esta?



São da espécie de carvalho mais frequente nas Serras de Bragança, o *Carvalho Negral * ou *Quercus pyrenaica*


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 01:34)

tras montes vai ter muita neve.aqui vamos ver tudo indica que tambem vai cair alguma sera


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Dez 2010 às 07:25)

boas

depois de uma noite de aguaceiros o dia chega com ceu nublado, com boas abertas. nao ha vento e sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Dez 2010 às 10:01)

Às 9h a cidade de Vila Real registava 9º. Na estação do IM a temperatura é sempre um pouco mais baixa.
Sinceramente, ou isto muda muito ou neve para estes lados só em sonhos.


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia

7,0ºC e céu muito nublado.

Mínima de 5,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2010 às 10:32)

Por agora não chove!

Estão *8.3ºC* depois de uma mínima de *5.8ºC*.

Durante a noite choveu bastante, acumulando *15.7mm*


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 10:39)

*Reporto de Lousa, C. Branco.*

Boas

10.0ºC, céu encoberto, vento fraco e chuvisca.


----------



## Geiras (22 Dez 2010 às 13:04)

*Reporto de Lousa, C. Branco.*

Boas

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.
Chove moderado a forte neste momento  depois de ter começado a chover fraco a partir das 11h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2010 às 13:27)

Boas tardes .

Desde o meio da manhã que ainda não parou de ,bem chovida ,vento fraco e ambiente fresco,actual 9.8ºC e desde as 0h 16.2mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Dez 2010 às 16:43)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O que acham?? São optimistas estas previsões?? será que dá para neve na noite de Natal??


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2010 às 17:37)

*7.6ºC* actuais

A máxima foi de *10.7ºC* (a tarde foi agradável, até teve sol!)

A mínima foi de *5.8ºC*, mas presumo que seja batida até à meia-noite, já com precipitação...


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

TEMPERATURA AS 18H:7ºC   / ACUMULADA 7.7 MM HOJE  . CEU NUBLADO VAMOS VER SE A TEMPERATURA VAI DESCENDO COMO O PREVISTO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Boas noites.

Tarde bem chovida,neste momento aguaceiros fracos e vento fraco de NW,actual 8.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7ºC / 11.3ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

Alguem me sabe dizer os sites mais fiaveis para a previsao de neve??


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 6.2ºC que é também a mínima actual e com chuva moderada

A máxima hoje foi de *9.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

Por aqui já não chove e muitas estrelas já no céu ,actual 8.4ºC nova miníma,precipitação de hoje 20.4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Dia calmo, com aguaceiros diversos e fraco em especial de madrugada e ao final da tarde. A pressão mínima observada foi de 988hPa, a meio do dia, e o vento esteve sempre fraco.
Ainda assim, foi um episódio agradável, tendo-se acumulado quase 50mm nos últimos 3dias, mas sem vento significativo nem trovoada que merecesse esse nome. Com este episódio ultrapassou-se a fasquia da média do mês em 40mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

Boas,céu pouco nublado com vento fraco de NW,actual 8.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

Céu com abertas e vento nulo.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Com entrada de nuvens a temperatura subiu,actual 8.6ºC,chegando como miníma aos 7.7ºC esta noite.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

POR AQUI TUDO NA MESMA TEMPERATURA NOS 7ºC.COM ENTRADA DE NUVENS DE OESTE


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2010 às 00:00)

Por aqui caiu mais um aguaceiro com a temperatura estagnada em *6.5ºC*


Extremos do dia: *5.8ºC  10.7ºC*

Precipitação:* 16.8mm*


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

IM PORTUGUES FALHA MAIS, NOSSA SENHORA!!!!!!!!!NEVE 600M 800M PARA O FINAL DO DIA SÓ EM SONHOS .EU TOU A 710 M E TOU COM 7ºC


----------



## dahon (23 Dez 2010 às 00:54)

Boas! 

Chove bem neste momento por Viseu é pena temperatura estar tão elevada.

Cumps


----------



## João Soares (23 Dez 2010 às 01:02)

panda disse:


> IM PORTUGUES FALHA MAIS, NOSSA SENHORA!!!!!!!!!NEVE 600M 800M PARA O FINAL DO DIA SÓ EM SONHOS .EU TOU A 710 M E TOU COM 7ºC





> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 23 de Dezembro de 2010
> 
> Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade
> a partir da tarde.
> ...



O ar frio ainda não entrou em pleno no território. A cota irá descer ao longo da noite e manhã. 
Em vez de estarem sempre a criticar, estejam atentos. 
Porra, é que já chateia tanto drama das _mademoiselles_.


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

Panda, como disse e bem o João o frio ainda está a entrar e bem no inicio!!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 01:21)

O frio já está a entrar no extremo norte.

0,1ºC na estação do meteogalicia (aos 1080m) que se situa na fronteira, junto a Pitões das Júnias.

Montalegre estava às 0h com 1,8ºC


----------



## dahon (23 Dez 2010 às 01:42)

Chove torrencial neste momento por Viseu.

Edit(1:50) A chuva acalmou mas agora é o vento o protagonista pois a sua intensidade tem vindo a aumentar aos poucos.


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 01:59)

JOAO EU TAMBEM SEI VER OS MAPAS EU SEI QUE O FRIO ESTA A ENTRAR!!TEM CALMA ISTO É UM FORUM!!!EU ESTOU NA ENCOSTA DA SERRA DA ESTRELA E 
SEI QUE IMP FALHA MUITO RELATIVAMENTE A COTA DE NEVE!!!MAS ENFIM TODOS ERAM O CLIMA ESTA MUITO INSTAVEL


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 02:07)

02 HORAS/TEMPERATURA 7.2ºC /HUMIDADE 82% /DEW POINT 4.4ºC/PRESSAO 985 hpa / PRECIPITAÇAO 0.0mm/ vento 0 km


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 02:13)

panda disse:


> JOAO EU TAMBEM SEI VER OS MAPAS EU SEI QUE O FRIO ESTA A ENTRAR!!TEM CALMA ISTO É UM FORUM!!!EU ESTOU NA ENCOSTA DA SERRA DA ESTRELA E
> SEI QUE IMP FALHA MUITO RELATIVAMENTE A COTA DE NEVE!!!MAS ENFIM TODOS ERAM O CLIMA ESTA MUITO INSTAVEL



1. Isto é um fórum, e por isso é favor não usar CAPS LOCK. Caso contrário dá a entender que está a gritar com toda a gente.

2. Penso que sabe que a cota é generalista e não tem em conta encostas viradas a norte, a sul, a este ou oeste.
E isso, no que diz respeito à neve, faz toda a diferença.
Mas como mora na Covilhã, deve conhecer muito bem o efeito de Fohen. Quando a precipitação vem de sudeste, a cota de neve é mais baixa na Covilhã que em Loriga (por exemplo). Quando vem de noroeste é exactamente ao contrário.
Ora, o vento está de noroeste/norte. Se nevar aí aos 710m de altitude, é provável que neve aos 510-610m de altitude da encosta norte.
Estamos de acordo?

3. Para previsões mais especificas do IM, é favor contactar o mesmo.


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 03:03)

andre pesso desculpa dos caps.ainda so novo no forum


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 03:16)

3horas de momento a temperatura ja marca 6ºc/vento com algumas rajadas/precipitaçao 0.5 mm


----------



## Ricci (23 Dez 2010 às 03:59)

Muita chuva?

http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/


----------



## actioman (23 Dez 2010 às 04:26)

Ricci disse:


> Muita chuva?
> 
> http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/



Não, é neve mesmo!


----------



## Ricci (23 Dez 2010 às 04:50)

actioman disse:


> Não, é neve mesmo!


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2010 às 07:30)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, com alguns bancos de nevoeiro sobre o rio e 6.4ºc de temperatura... 


ontem nao tive tempo de vir ao forum mas ca ficam os 
extremos de ontem: 9.4ºC de minima e 14.2ºc de maxima


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Dez 2010 às 07:44)

Bom dia.
Noite de chuva em Bragança, neve nem vê-la...e agora que a temperatura está a descer a precipitação deverá fazer o mesmo...Vou dar uma volta à Serra de Nogueira!


----------



## bartotaveira (23 Dez 2010 às 07:51)

Boas.


Neste momento está a nevar com pouca intensidade.

De qualquer maneira existe acumulação visível nos telhados e vegetação, acima dos 850m a acumulação é bem mais visível. O vento é que está forte, com rajadas na ordem dos 80km/h, a neve cai quase na horizontal! .


Actual: *0,1ºC*


Mínima: *-0,4ºC*


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 08:28)

Manhã com diminuição de nebulosidade e vento fraco.

Actuais 4,2ºC e 88%HR.


----------



## Ronny (23 Dez 2010 às 09:09)

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Dez 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia!

A mínima hoje foi de *1.3ºC*.

Ao início da manhã por volta das 8:00 horas já esteve a nevar. Nos montes já existe acumulação

Sigo com 1.4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (23 Dez 2010 às 09:18)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2010*

em Montalegre nevou durante e noite e preve-se mais alguma neve para o dia de hoje
temperatura actual: -1º
ceu nublado e algum vento 

fotos da neve que caiu durante a noite visite este link:
http://www.rotasdobarroso.com/2010/12/3-queda-de-neve-em-montalegre.html

Bom Natal


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Dez 2010 às 09:59)

Este foi o meu passeio matinal...Local: Serra da Nogueira
Fotos tiradas com telemóvel.






URL=http://img97.imageshack.us/i/20101223083504.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rafaeljona (23 Dez 2010 às 10:05)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Ontem fui para Castro Daire, logo reporto de Castro Daire, não de Torres Vedras.(fui ter com uns amigos)
Estão uns gélidos 1ºC e céu nublado.
Hoje á noite nevou com grande intensidade e com acumulação.
Tive problemas para ir para cá.
A estrada de Cinfães para castro Daire está cortada.
Neste momento não neva.


----------



## Serrano (23 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Muito vento e quase nada de precipitação no Sarzedo, mas é visível acumulação de neve acima dos 1200msnm na zona das Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 10:12)

Por cá, manhã amena com cerca de 5ºC neste momento, vento fraco a moderado e aumento da nebulosidade, depois de um período de céu limpo.

Mínima de 4,0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Dez 2010 às 10:48)

Hoje, às 2h registava 8º... quando acordei vi neve no Alvão e Marão  Acumulação a partir dos 800m... mas vista da cidade parece pouca quantidade. Às 9:30 estavam 5,6º e faz sol.
Este episódio de neve foi bem estranho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mais do mesmo, o costume, nada!

A noite foi fresca e seca, vejo neve na Serra do Alvão (Vila Pouca).

Temp: 3ºC

Bom Natal a todos.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Bons dias.

Visto que parece que o AlbiMeteo tá de folga, faço eu o briefing de CB... Infelizmente não tenho estação meteorológica .

Muito vento (consigo ouvi-lo a soprar), tempo seco com cerca de 7ºC (era o que o termómetro da Farmácia marcava desculpem a imprecisão).

Céu Limpo, com nuvens a norte na direcção da Gardunha/Estrela e a este na direcção Indanha-a-Nova/Espanha.


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 11:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Este foi o meu passeio matinal...Local: Serra da Nogueira
> Fotos tiradas com telemóvel.



  Boas fotos, ferreira5, a Nogueira deve estar um postal. Logo à tarde já a irei apreciar.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

ferreira5 disse:


>



Gosto muito desta foto tao nórdica


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

bons dias
por aqui neve nem vela so mesmo na s estrela.vejo serra da gardunha com os seus 1200m e nao tem nada. ceu limpo t:6ºc


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 12:10)

Gralheira (1100m):


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2010 às 12:17)

Parece que vem ai chuva, nuvens a aproximarem-se de Oeste.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 12:46)

Bom dia

Depois de uma noite de chuva, céu quase sem nuvens por agora.

Deixo aqui duas fotos da volta que o Z13 e eu fizemos na Serra da Nogueira.










Mais logo coloco outras fotos num tópico próprio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2010 às 12:50)

Boas tardes .

Com este vento gelado não se pode andar na rua ...

De noite ainda choveu alguma coisa que deu 3.2mm,céu limpo pela cidade e nuvens a W/NW e a notar-se o branco na Estrela,actual 9.3ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Depois de uma noite de chuva, céu quase sem nuvens por agora.
> 
> ...



Fotos lindas, Dan!

Dignas de um belo postal de boas festas, nem parece o nosso Portugal!


----------



## dahon (23 Dez 2010 às 13:03)

Boas.
Por Viseu o vento é moderado de noroeste com tendência a intensificar-se,
 de referir que é um vento gélido. Neste momento também se aproximam nuvens mais escuras de norte
 mas mesmo que deixem alguma coisa provavelmente será liquido pois a temperatura ainda não está muito favorável ao elemento branco(penso eu de que...).

Cumps


----------



## ACalado (23 Dez 2010 às 13:16)

Belas fotos Dan e Z13  Por aqui nevou sob a madrugada mas nem chegou acumular sigo com 5.8ºc


----------



## ppereira (23 Dez 2010 às 13:31)

Na guarda caiu um pouco de neve durante a manhã, nada de especial, deu apenas para pintar os carros e pouco mais...

vamos ver como será no dia 24.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 13:43)

Já aqui foi referido, mas fica a noticia do Correio da Manhã. 



> Entre Castro Daire e Cinfães
> Neve corta estrada
> 
> A Estrada Nacional 321, entre Castro Daire e Cinfães, no distrito de Viseu, está esta quinta-feira intransitável devido à neve e gelo,segundo fonte do Comando de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
> ...




Imagem agora das P.Douradas:


----------



## irpsit (23 Dez 2010 às 13:55)

Parece que o IM acertou desta vez, contra muitos de nós.
Apesar de as temperaturas estarem altas, a entrada fria em altitude possibilitou neve a temperaturas ligeiramente altas, e assim nevou em vários locais acima dos 800 metros.

Hoje tá favorável a neve em cotas baixas, mas o problema é o mesmo do costume. As nuvens entram do norte, e ficam retidas na Galiza. Se nevar é mais provavel no norte ou minho, do que no centro


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Tarde com muitas nuvens, vento moderado e cerca de 6ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2010 às 14:33)

Algumas nuvens e vento moderado e ,actual 8.8ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (23 Dez 2010 às 14:41)

Já derreteu muita da neve que estava no Marão e Alvão.
Agora o céu está bastante nublado e arrefeceu bastante (não sei a temperatura pois estou no local de trabalho).


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Vai arrefecendo, com o vento moderado e o aumento da nebolusidade. A Serra da Estrela já se vê quase até ao topo, o limiar da neve anda(a olhómetro) por volta dos 1500m.

Máxima de 8,4ºC, ao início da madrugada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2010 às 15:08)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por abundante nebulosidade, ameaçadora mas efémera... O único destacado desta jornada é o vento, moderado que torna a sensação térmica muito baixa...

*Neste momento reporto:

Temperatura: 4.0ºC
Húmidade: 81%
Pressão: 1006hpa
Precipitação: 0mm
Vento: 23.7km/h NW
Sensação Térmica: -5.2ºC*

PS: Dentro de casa uns agradáveis *20ºC*

Boas Festas


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Dez 2010 às 15:18)

O dia amanheceu com alguma acumulação de neve, embora escassa, acima dos 1 100    m/1 200 m, que rapidamente derreteu.

Depois da manhã gelada ter deixado algumas farrapitas de neve pela cidade, a tarde continua gélida e com alguma nebulosidade. 

Agora, é esperar que a madrugada de 25 propicie um milagre de Natal...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Céu parcial a maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco a moderado de N/NNW.


----------



## rafaeljona (23 Dez 2010 às 17:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2010*

Boa tarde a todos.
Neste momento estou na Gralheira, na casa dum amigo. Fui para cá esta tarde.
Muita neve na estrada e gelo.
Frento fraco e céu limpo.
Temperatura: 1ºC


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2010 às 17:51)

Boas
aqui caiu alguns flocos de manha.
TEMPERATURA:3.9ºC AS 18 H
tudo se preve que neve dia 24 para 25


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2010 às 18:19)

Aqui por Bragança centro estão agora *+2.4ºC* 

A noite promete uma bela geada!


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado e com algum vento moderado durante a tarde. 
houve uma baxia aplitude termica, a minima foi de 9.4ºC e uma maxima de 10.2ºC 

actuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 5.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

Boas noites .

A tarde foi com céu com poucas nuvens e ambiente frio,vento mais calmo agora,actual 4.5ºC miníma até agora.

Maxima de hoje 9.7ºC e 3.2mm.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 21:12)

A mínima é de 2,9ºC, ao início da noite, neste momento reporto céu limpo e vento moderado com 3,3ºC.


----------



## Veterano (23 Dez 2010 às 21:15)

Uns dias por Bragança, registo 1,8º, por volta das 19h, no Modelo, caía uma poalha de neve, muito pequena, com o céu aparentemente quase limpo, mistérios da Natureza.


----------



## Mirandela (23 Dez 2010 às 21:38)

boas pessoal ..costumo acompanhar o forum ...
ligou me um amigo agora a dizer k na terra dele perto de Almeida ke esta a nevar


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Mirandela disse:


> boas pessoal ..costumo acompanhar o forum ...
> ligou me um amigo agora a dizer k na terra dele perto de Almeida ke esta a nevar



Mirandela, evite utilizar escrita tipo sms!

-------------
Céu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e 3,4ºC com 71%HR.

Precipitação de hoje de 6,7mm.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 1.1ºC e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

Mirandela disse:


> boas pessoal ..costumo acompanhar o forum ...
> ligou me um amigo agora a dizer k na terra dele perto de Almeida ke esta a nevar



Ao inicio da noite havia alguma nebulosidade na zona.







Entretanto, pelo satélite, o céu parece já ter limpado.


----------



## dahon (23 Dez 2010 às 22:17)

Boas.
Por Viseu está a arrefecer bem pois já foi batida a anterior mínima que tinha sido registada durante a madrugada(-/+ 2.2ºC), e ás 21h estavam 1.3ºC .





Cumps.


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2010 às 22:33)

Frio pelo Sabugal com uma temperatura a rondar os *0ºC*.
É já bem notória a geada nos carros.

O que acham, vou ter neve amanhã á noite/madrugada de 25?


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Dez 2010 às 22:35)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, o vento aparece de vez em quando fraco, o que provoca a subida da temperatura, assim que o vento para ela volta a descer... 
a temperatura esta num sobe e desce constante, a coisa de 15 minutos estavam 5.1ºC e vento fraco, agora estao 4.1ºC sem vento...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2010 às 22:38)

Boa noite,

Já uma fina camada de gelo cobre praticamente tudo...

Céu limpo e estrelado, deslumbrante...

*Temp: 0ºC
HR: 90%
Pressão: 1012hpa
Vento: 0.3 km/h N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2010 às 22:40)

Boas,por aqui noite de luar mas fria ,vento fraco com 4.1ºC.


----------



## hserta (23 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Boa noite por aqui tambem esta tudo estrelado com a temperatura nos 2,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 22:49)

Céu parcialmente nublado evento fraco de NNE que não deixa a temperatura baixar a maior ritmo.

Actuais 2,6ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## hserta (23 Dez 2010 às 23:08)

Ja vi que o frio ta de volta mas a precipitaçao esta a fugir significando assim que nao havera neve como tanto desejavamos esta noite de natal

se houver precipitaçao sera que pode nevar a cota de 450mts na zona do interior centro?

Obrigado a todos


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2010 às 23:16)

hserta disse:


> Ja vi que o frio ta de volta mas a precipitaçao esta a fugir significando assim que nao havera neve como tanto desejavamos esta noite de natal
> 
> se houver precipitaçao sera que pode nevar a cota de 450mts na zona do interior centro?
> 
> Obrigado a todos



De acordo com o IM, neve só acima dos 600/800 metros de altitude, mas ao que parece não haverá precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2010 às 23:22)

Vento fraco com 4.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

Por aqui o vento constante ainda não deixou que existisse "inversão térmica"...

Registo *+1.4ºC*

Os extremos do dia ficaram em: *+1.1ºC  +6.5ºC*

Durante a madrugada ainda caíram *3.3mm*

De realçar a pressão atmosférica que nas últimas 24h variou 19hPa, dos *994hPa* até aos actuais *1013hPa*


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Dez 2010 às 23:33)

Céu limpo e *2.9ºC*.


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2010 às 23:46)

Os mais entendidos o que acham, a precipitação chegará ao Interior Centro?


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2010 às 23:51)

DRC disse:


> Os mais entendidos o que acham, a precipitação chegará ao Interior Centro?



Não me parece... 

Pelo satélite vêem-se chegar nuvens de ocidente, mas pela sua velocidade e pela sua deslocação relativamente ás nuvens que entram de norte (com a massa de ar frio) percebe-se que são nuvens altas e que dificilmente deixarão precipitação...


----------



## DRC (23 Dez 2010 às 23:55)

Z13 disse:


> Não me parece...
> 
> Pelo satélite vêem-se chegar nuvens de ocidente, mas pela sua velocidade e pela sua deslocação relativamente ás nuvens que entram de norte (com a massa de ar frio) percebe-se que são nuvens altas e que dificilmente deixarão precipitação...



E para a noite de 24 para 25, o que acha da previsão, poderei ter neve no Sabugal a 775 metros de altitude?


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2010 às 00:07)

DRC disse:


> E para a noite de 24 para 25, o que acha da previsão, poderei ter neve no Sabugal a 775 metros de altitude?



Para a madrugada de 25, o modelo de mesoescala dos catalães, que normalmente funciona bem aqui pelos nossos lados, coloca alguma precipitação na zona centro... como ela entre por oeste, pode ser que alguma chegue aí ao Sabugal! Frio não vai faltar!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 00:25)

Por aqui estao 2ºc e ja se verifica geada.
sinceramente nao entendo os sites uns dao precipitaçao outros nao


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2010 às 00:27)

Boas, aqui estou com 0,4ºC, algumas nuvens e vento moderado de SW.

Mínima de 0,7ºC e máxima de 5,8ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 00:40)

e outra imp mete nos simbolos sem precipitaçao para a minha zona e por escrito neve para 600m 800mem que ficamosainda nao ouve tempo para actualizar tudoaté nisto portugal esta mal!!!


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2010 às 00:48)

panda disse:


> e outra imp mete nos simbolos sem precipitaçao para a minha zona e por escrito neve para 600m 800mem que ficamosainda nao ouve tempo para actualizar tudoaté nisto portugal esta mal!!!



Os símbolos não significam nada lê a previsão descritiva

Isto não é o livro de reclamações do IM


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

Temperatura as 0:50H 1ºc
Humidade:54%
Presao:1004 hpa
Precipitaçao ontem 0.5 mm
ceu limpo


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 00:56)

tens razao miguel


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e -1,5ºC.

Mínima de *-3,1ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2010 às 09:53)

Manhã de geada e sol, com uma mínima de -1,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2010 às 09:55)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Céu limpo e -1,5ºC.
> 
> Mínima de *-3,1ºC*.



Bom dia! Céu limpo e excelente visibilidade para as serras "branquinhas" de Nogueira e Sanábria!

Mínima de *-3.6ºC*


Temperatura actual: *-1.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2010 às 10:37)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia! Céu limpo e excelente visibilidade para as serras "branquinhas" de Nogueira e Sanábria!
> 
> Mínima de *-3.6ºC*
> 
> ...



A Nogueira consigo ver bem daqui, a Sanábria ainda não vi, mas deve estar um espectáculo 

Sigo com 0,6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## DRC (24 Dez 2010 às 10:58)

No Bairro de São Pedro (Aldeia de Santo António, Sabugal) estavam ás 08h30 uns frescos *-2,1ºC*
Manhã de muita geada que vai entretanto derretendo.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Dez 2010 às 11:36)

Bons dias a todos.

Fui dar o giro matinal, e saiu-me isto..... A Serra da Estrela está fantástica.
Desculpem a qualidade, mas foi tirada com o Telemóvel. A foto foi tirada da zona da rotunda Europa em Castelo Branco.

A montanha em 1º plano é a Serra da Gardunha (sem neve), a Serra da Estrela é a que está em 2º plano.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por aqui céu limpo, e 6.5ºC no termómetro da Farmácia.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 12:03)

bom dia
por aqui as 12H
Temperatura:5ºc
 com uma humidade de 40%
Presao nos 1007hpa


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

parece que a precipitaçao se vai notar mais a sul


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Dez 2010 às 12:17)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com muita geada, e com ceu limpo... com -0.5ºC de minima. 

agora o ceu esta a ficar nublado por nuvens altas, o vento esta muito fraco e sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2010 às 12:22)

Serra da Estrela esta manhã:







E agora:


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2010 às 12:27)

Manhã amena com muito sol, vento fraco e nuvens altas a chegar de W, acompanhadas de algumas ínfimas nuvens médias.

Actual 6,8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com apenas alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *7.6ºC*

Mínima de *0.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2010 às 14:44)

Céu já com mais nuvens altas que céu azul e 8,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento médio de 8,9km/h, e pressão estável aos 1017hPa. O degelo da geada desta manhã resultou em 0,5mm.

Actuais 8,1ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2010 às 16:12)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia foi de muito sol mas o ambiente está frio...

Neste momento nuvens altas com o sol já fusco,vento fraco,actual 8.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.2ºC / 9.8ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Dez 2010 às 16:41)

panda disse:


> parece que a precipitaçao se vai notar mais a sul



Visto que és da cova da Beira, talvez ainda apanhes alguma coisa.... o problema agora é a temperatura 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (24 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

Céu quase completamente nublado por nuvens altas e média, já se vêm nuvens mais espessas e de menor altitude a Oeste, mas não devem descarregar grande coisa por estas bandas. O vento é fraco e a pressão está estável aos 1015hpa.

Actuais 4,8ºC e 61%HR.


----------



## barrel_stuf (24 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

Boas. Eu vou para Sarzedo, ao pé da covilhã, desde dia 26 a dia 28. A altitude é de aproximadamente 780 metros. Alguem pode dizer-me quais as probabilidades de ver cair neve sff??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Céu mais nublado e muito a sul,vento nulo com a temperatura a descer bem aqui pela baixa,actual 5.6ºC.


----------



## jPdF (24 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

barrel_stuf disse:


> Boas. Eu vou para Sarzedo, ao pé da covilhã, desde dia 26 a dia 28. A altitude é de aproximadamente 780 metros. Alguem pode dizer-me quais as probabilidades de ver cair neve sff??



0

Não haverá frio nas camadas médias/baixas da atmosfera.
Haverá pouca ou nenhuma precipitação.

Mais informações:
Meteograma GFS Covilhã


Por Viseu, céu muito nublado
Temperatura: 5.5ºC


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2010 às 17:48)

barrel_stuf disse:


> Boas. Eu vou para Sarzedo, ao pé da covilhã, desde dia 26 a dia 28. A altitude é de aproximadamente 780 metros. Alguem pode dizer-me quais as probabilidades de ver cair neve sff??



Eu estou no Sarzedo e agora o termómetro marca 3ºC, portanto, caso chegue cá a precipitação, ainda devemos ver alguma neve durante a noite. Para as datas referidas é que vai ser quase impossível, nem que seja somente pelo facto de não estar prevista precipitação.


----------



## barrel_stuf (24 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

jPdF disse:


> 0
> 
> Não haverá frio nas camadas médias/baixas da atmosfera.
> Haverá pouca ou nenhuma precipitação.
> ...



Como é possível que me dÊs 0 hipoteses de haver neve? nem o im consegue fazer tal proeza, ainda por mais dado que ainda faltam 3 5 dias...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Dez 2010 às 18:14)

Serrano disse:


> Eu estou no Sarzedo e agora o termómetro marca 3ºC, portanto, caso chegue cá a precipitação, ainda devemos ver alguma neve durante a noite..



Estou convencido disso, não espero um nevão, não haverá precipitação para tal, mas uns farrapos ou mesmo uma daquelas acumulações tipo "açúcar em pó" ainda é possível.

Mesmo que não se concretize, só esta expectativa (real) de poder ver nevar na madrugada de Natal, já valeu a pena...Porque quem é doido por neve nunca se cansa de a ver cair, ainda que seja pela enésima vez...

Bom Natal a toda a comunidade Meteo.pt e que o S. Pedro seja generoso connosco nesta próxima noite!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

Céu nublado e vento nulo,actual 5.1ºC.


----------



## jPdF (24 Dez 2010 às 18:38)

barrel_stuf disse:


> a variabilidade nestas coisas é relativamente grande quando se fala de um período maior que 3 dias. assim, seria boa ideia repensares a certidão das tuas afirmações. A discussão do assunto seria mais agradável.
> 
> Paz



Vou então reformular a minha afirmação.

Tendo em conta a conjectura *actual* dos vários modelos informáticos utilizados na previsão do estado do tempo, principalmente GFS, ECW e WRF, a probabilidade de neve à cota 750 nos dias referidos é de: 0%.

Agora se os modelos mudarem algo, manda um e-mail às respectivas entidades gestoras dos mesmos a mostrares o teu desagrado.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 18:55)

bom natal
temperatura as 18.45 h:4ºc
ceu nublado nuvens altas: pouca humidade 33%
presao 1004 hpa
se cair preçipitaçao nao sei se sera totalmente neve seca.
temperatura minima hoje foi 0.6ºc/maxima 5.9ºc


----------



## Marcos (24 Dez 2010 às 20:43)

recebi informação que já chove em tondela, vamos lá ver se chega aqui...aqui segue com 3,6 graus, estou pessimista...vamos lá ver...quero ver nevar


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 21:29)

por aqui 3.2ºc as 21.30 h
ceu nublado
vento nulo


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

era lindo estar no madeiro e a nevar
nunca me lembro natal com neve aqui onde moro


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

Boas Noites e um Feliz Natal!

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura está nuns estáveis *5.6ºC*.

Por enquanto ainda não chove, mas não faltará muito, o que poderá estragar um pouco a tradição do pessoal se juntar na fogueira noite dentro.


----------



## João Sousa (24 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

Actualmente 1.9
Humidade 55%
Estou a ver que o pessoal por aqui anda um pouco exaltado!
É preciso ter calma!
Um forte abraço 
Os votos de uma boa noite de consoada


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2010 às 02:12)

No Sarzedo, a temperatura já esteve em 1.4ºC, mas tem vindo a subir e agora estacionou nos 3ºC. Nada de precipitação...


----------



## ppereira (25 Dez 2010 às 02:15)

Pela Guarda -1ºC e só nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 02:35)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,actual 4.7ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Dez 2010 às 05:01)

Antes de mais, um Feliz Natal a todos! Começou a chover à meia-hora. Penso que é água-neve, pois embora não observe flocos contra a luz, quando bate no vidro do carro estilhasa-se literalmente e até se vê a derreter!  deve tar a nevar aos 600m, aqui estou a 400m. Está um frio de rachar mesmo à volta do madeiro nas igrejas!


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Dez 2010 às 05:16)

Boas!

Por aqui segue a chuva com *3.5ºC*.

Precipitação acumulada: *1.0 mm*


----------



## Paulo H (25 Dez 2010 às 05:28)

Neste momento abrandou, caem uns pingos.. Temperatura às 5h, era de 3.3C!


----------



## Z13 (25 Dez 2010 às 09:42)

Bom dia de Natal!


Por aqui céu limpo e *0.0ºC*! Formou-se uma bela geada!


A mínima ficou em *-2.6ºC*



 Boas festas!


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2010 às 09:56)

Bom dia de Natal

Nuvens altas e 0,8ºC.

Mínima de *-2,0ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Dez 2010 às 10:34)

Feliz natal.

Noite sem qualquer precipitação, e sim, muito vento que não deixou a temperatura ir abaixo dos 2,7ºC ao final da tarde e que a fez subir para os 5,2ºC às 1:30h da manhã... 

Neste momento, céu nublado e 5,8ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Dez 2010 às 11:40)

Bons dias, e Bom Natal.

Ambiente sombrio em Castelo Branco. Nuvens altas bastante densas que mal deixam passar a luz do Sol, apenas ocasionalmente se consegue vislumbrar o disco solar (apesar de sempre encoberto). Vento fraco, por vezes um pouco mais forte, que estão a trazer ar mais quente.

Sem precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 11:56)

Bons dias.

Esta madrugada e manhã ainda foi de aguaceiros fracos que deu em 0.8mm...

Céu continua muito nublado e ambiente muito ,actual 6.4ºC.


Boa continuação de boas festas a todos .


----------



## hserta (25 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia de Natal pessoal 

Alguem me sabe dizer se na Serra da Lousã ha neve ?


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2010 às 12:29)

No Sarzedo tivemos uma micro nevada, que mal deu para branquear o cenário, já não havendo vestígios a esta hora, visto que o termómetro assinala 6 graus.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Dez 2010 às 13:18)

Boas Tardes!

Céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *6.5ºC*.

Mínima de *3.1ºC*

Precipitação: *3.7 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

Portugueses procuram a neve na Serra da Estrela: Na Serra da Estrela algumas estradas estiveram condicionadas, mas agora estão todas transitáveis e abertas a visitas de turistas rumo à Serra da Estrela.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Portugueses-procuram-a-neve-na-Serra-da-Estrela.rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=402004&tm=8


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 16:57)

Boas,por aqui continua o céu nublado por nuvens altas e ambiente ,actual 7.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.6ºC / 7.8ºC e 0.8mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 18:10)

Céu continua nublado e vento muito fraco,actual 6.6ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

Boa tarde!

A máxima de hoje não foi além dos *5.2ºC*

Por agora sigo com 3.7ºC e céu totalmente limpo, o que permite uma extraordinária observação de estrelas.


----------



## Fil (25 Dez 2010 às 19:12)

Bom Natal a todos!

Por aqui tenho agora 1,1ºC e céu quase limpo com algum vento de NE que não deixa descer a temperatura. A máxima do dia foi de 3,3ºC e a mínima de -1,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

Boas,céu com muitas estrelas e vento fraco,actual 5.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite...

Já que a neve não veio a nós, fui eu à neve, ontem estive em A Mesquita (Ou), havia neve no solo desde A Gudiña em plena A52 sentido Benavente/Madrid... Junto com o meu cunhado optamos por entrar em Portugal pelo Parque de Montesinho, a neve ficou-se pelo lado de lá da raia como de costume, fiquei maravilhado com a paisagem que vi, descobri que do alto se vê mais para além da Serra do Marão (Portugal) e vislumbra-se a Sierra de Ancares já na província de Lugo, vales e montanhas agrestes, aldeias encravadas na montanha, nada que ver com a minha aldeia, a minha quando comparada com aldeias de Montesinho parece uma cidade...  Estive em Passos, terra do Zoelae participante deste Forum, perdemo-nos em Terras de Lomba (Vinhais) e tivemos que retornar à Galiza e regressar pela AE para Chaves, foi uma tarde memorável...

De momento mais uma boa geada em andamento....

Dia de céu praticamente limpo!

*Temperatura: 0.4ºC
Pressão: 1023hpa
Humidade: 73%
Vento: 9.7Km/h E
Wind Chil: -3.3ºC*

Feliz Natal para todos....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 21:52)

Céu limpo e com 4.0ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Boas Noites!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *4.1ºC*

Máxima de *7.5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

Vento fraco e com 3.3ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Dez 2010 às 23:57)

Boas
hoje por aqui teve mais um dia frio e com alguma precipitaçao de agua gelo pela manha 0.7 mm.
Temperatura minima 1.2ºc e maxima 6.1ºc
Actual 1ºc
Pressao: 1007 hpa
Hmidade:32%
ceu limpo


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Dez 2010 às 07:14)

Bom dia! 

Céu limpo e ausência de vento.

Temperatura actual: *0.1ºC*


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2010 às 08:32)

O dia amanhece gelado.
Às 6h a temperatura na Guarda era de -5,9ºC.
Entretanto já subiu umas décimas.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 08:51)

AnDré disse:


> O dia amanhece gelado.
> Às 6h a temperatura na Guarda era de -5,9ºC.
> Entretanto já subiu umas décimas.



Nestes dias de inversão térmica notária, tanto os vales norte e sul da serra ficam com temperaturas bem negativas...saudades de lá estar...


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2010 às 10:02)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e -2,1ºC.

Mínima de *-5,3ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 10:03)

Manhã fresca, mas que o vento não deixou arrefecer mais.... A mínima ficou-se por uns -0,7ºC...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 11:11)

Muito vento, que apesar de não estar assim tanto frio quanto isso, mas provoca uma sensação de frio.... Rajadas na casa dos 30 a 35km/h.

Actuais 3,3ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Dez 2010 às 11:54)

Boas.


Nada de especial a registar por aqui nestes dias de inversão térmica em que os valores de mínima não são nada de especial.

A registar a sensação térmica esta madrugada: *-10ºC* 


T Mínima: *-3,7ºC*



Actuais: 

T: *-0,2ºC*

HR: *58%*

PA: *1027hPa*



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Serrano (26 Dez 2010 às 12:18)

3ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de -3.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Dez 2010 às 12:30)

boas

por aqui o dia chega com ceu ppouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado, este vento que tambem esteve durante toda a noite. 
a minima foi de 1.4ºC, estou com uma actual de 7.4ºC


----------



## ppereira (26 Dez 2010 às 13:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> Nestes dias de inversão térmica notária, tanto os vales norte e sul da serra ficam com temperaturas bem negativas...saudades de lá estar...



inversão térmica??? hoje nem me parece que houve muita inversão térmica, as mínimas mais baixas foram exactamente nos pontos mais altos.

no meu termómetro aqui perto da guarda registei -7,0ºC, se houvesse inversão térmica na beira interior, a estação do IM na guarda nunca chegaria aos -6,0ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Dez 2010 às 13:29)

ppereira disse:


> inversão térmica??? hoje nem me parece que houve muita inversão térmica, as mínimas mais baixas foram exactamente nos pontos mais altos.
> 
> no meu termómetro aqui perto da guarda registei -7,0ºC, se houvesse inversão térmica na beira interior, a estação do IM na guarda nunca chegaria aos -6,0ºC.



Desculpa insistir, mas existiu mesmo inversão térmica...e esta noite acontecerá novamente...vê este exemplo...

Às 9h da manhã de hoje na Guarda segundo o GFS:
temperatura a 2metros: -2,8ºC
Temperatura aos Altura 850hPa: 3,2ºC

Isto indica que ao contrário do habitual o frio acumulou-se numa camada mais baixa e como tal as temperatura em regiões como as Penhas Douradas foram mais altas que na Guarda por exemplo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2010 às 15:38)

Boas tardes .

Hoje mais sol mas o ambiente na rua continua ...

Nuvens altas e vento fraco com actual 6.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.4ºC / 7.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Dez 2010 às 15:50)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *7.2ºC*

Mínima de *-0.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento nulo.

Actuais 3,2ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2010 às 19:20)

Boas,vento 0hm/h e descendo 2.0ºC .


----------



## Paulo H (26 Dez 2010 às 19:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,vento 0hm/h e descendo 2.0ºC .



E já com geada nos carros..


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 19:56)

Vai arrefecendo, com céu limpo e vento nulo. Esta noite não há-de haver geada, devido à muito baixa humidade para as temperaturas que se vão registando...

Actuais 2,1ºc e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2010 às 21:28)

Vento fraco de N com 2.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Dez 2010 às 21:57)

Arrefece muito lentamente, mas graças ao vento nulo ainda há-de bater a mínima antes das 24h! 

Actuais 0,4ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## DRC (26 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

No Sabugal há muita geada, principalmente nos arredores da cidade.
A temperatura está nos *-3ºC*


----------



## Z13 (26 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Frio e gelo já nas superfícies, com *-3.6ºC* actuais.

A mínima esta manhã foi de *-6.3ºC* e a máxima de *8.8ºC*



Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2010 às 22:49)

Céu limpo e com 2.5ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## DRC (26 Dez 2010 às 23:07)

Aqui no Sabugal está uma geadona do caraças.
A temperatura continua a rondar os *-3ºC*.

O dia de hoje foi bem fresco tendo registado no Bairro de S. Pedro (Aldeia de Santo António, Sabugal) uma máxima de somente *4,4ºC*.


----------



## panda (26 Dez 2010 às 23:32)

Boas
por aqui marca 3.3ºc
Esta madrugada registrou-se  a minima mais baixa deste inverno -1.3ºc e teve uma maxima de 5.8ºc


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2010 às 00:38)

passem bem


----------



## Fil (27 Dez 2010 às 00:43)

Boas, aqui tenho neste momento -2,3ºC, céu limpo sem vento. Quase não há geada devido à baixa humidade, mas há muito gelo na estrada desde há vários dias e em alguns pontos tem vários cm de espessura.

Extremos do dia de -4,2ºC / 4,7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2010 às 10:23)

Céu nublado, temperatura de *-0.6ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *-4.9ºC*...


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia



Z13 disse:


> Céu nublado, temperatura de *-0.6ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *-4.9ºC*...



Aqui igual, apenas uma mínima menos baixa  (-4,6ºC)


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2010 às 11:29)

Madrugada muita fria (-4ºC na estação do IM) e de geada, mas que mesmo nos locais expostos a Norte já derreteu (o que por aqui é sinal evidente da aproximação de chuva e de tempo mais suave).


P.S. - Como já foi dito pelo Serrano, relativamente ao Sarzedo, também na Covilhã, na madrugada de 25, ocorreu queda de neve. Às seis e meia da manhã, os carros tinham neve nos tejadilhos e nos vidros e, um pouco antes das nove, ainda se notava uma micro acumulação em certos telhados e campos. Claro que tudo derreteu passados minutos...

De qualquer forma, já posso dizer que nevou, na Covilhã, na noite de Natal...Foi pena não ter havido mais precipitação, ficámos no limiar de um nevão histórico. Condições destes não se repetem assim tão facilmente, foi pena!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 12:17)

Bons dias .

Até ao fim do ano não há patronato cá para o rapaz ...

Logo pela manhã ainda houve direito algum sol com céu limpo,quando me virei para o outro lado na cama e acordei o céu já se encontrava muito nublado ,o ambiente na rua continua muito ,vento fraco com 4.4ºC.

A miníma ficou-se pelos 0.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2010 às 13:11)

A manhã acordou com muitas nuvens médias e algum gelo mas só perto dos riachos, devido à baixa humidade. Entretanto, tem-se tornado mais escuro e é ja essencialmente povoado por stratocumulus e nimbostratus. O vento é nulo.

Mínima de -0,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 13:24)

Céu muito nublado e com 4.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 14:46)

Boas,céu continua muito nublado com a temperatura a querer começar a levantar-se,está muita perguiçosa ,actual 5.1ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Dez 2010 às 15:10)

Por cá, 3,7º e chuviscou entre as 13:20 e as 14:00


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2010 às 16:33)

Chuva fraca e 3,4ºC por aqui.


.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

Dan disse:


> Chuva fraca e 3,4ºC por aqui.
> 
> 
> .




É mesmo frustrante quando está a chover com temperaturas tão baixas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 16:40)

Continua o céu muito cinzento e vento fraco,actual 5.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (27 Dez 2010 às 16:51)

Boas.
Acham possível a queda de água-neve para o Sabugal esta noite/madrugada?

E já agora como acham que estará o tempo amanhã de manhã pela Serra da Estrela?


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2010 às 16:51)

muito frio actual 3.8ºc e alguns chuviscos


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

MSantos disse:


> É mesmo frustrante quando está a chover com temperaturas tão baixas



tinha que haver mais


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2010 às 17:14)

Tarde cinzenta com alguns chuviscos ao início da mesma, o vento é fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Dez 2010 às 17:18)

panda disse:


> tinha que haver mais



A temperatura T850hPa está muito alta, nos 4..5ºC

Quando muito, ocorreria freezing rain, ou então chuva a descongelar. Nunca sleet nem neve.

Aqui também tem estado frio todo o dia abaixo dos 5C. Sei como é frustrante rapar frio, sentir aquele cheiro a neve, mas saber que a precipitar seria chuva. E as temperaturas continuarão a subir, quase de certeza..


----------



## DRC (27 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

Há a possibilidade da precipitação que ocorrer amanhã de manhã seja de neve na Serra da Estrela?


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Dez 2010 às 17:25)

Paulo H disse:


> A temperatura T850hPa está muito alta, nos 4..5ºC
> 
> Quando muito, ocorreria freezing rain, ou então chuva a descongelar. Nunca sleet nem neve.
> 
> Aqui também tem estado frio todo o dia abaixo dos 5C. Sei como é frustrante rapar frio, sentir aquele cheiro a neve, mas saber que a precipitar seria chuva. E as temperaturas continuarão a subir, quase de certeza..



Tal e qual...a temperatura em altura está muito elevada, não há hipóteses em principio de cair nada...só no final desta/inicio da próxima semana é que haveria possibilidade de neve a cotas a rondar os 900m, mas em principio nem precipitação haverá...
Resta-nos esperar por 5a que deve acumular alguma neve acima dos 1500m...


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Dez 2010 às 17:43)

ÁGUA-NEVE EM CASTELO BRANCO ... Apesar de serem apenas uns flocos ocasionais com uma precipitação muito fraca 

Vou dar um giro .


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2010 às 17:46)

Albifriorento disse:


> ÁGUA-NEVE EM CASTELO BRANCO ... Apesar de serem apenas uns flocos ocasionais com uma precipitação muito fraca
> 
> Vou dar um giro .



Lamento mas água neve é impossível nas condições actuais... Por vezes nestas situações de algum frio à superfície é possível alguns pingos mais gélidos... Mas no máximo isso. A água neve (ou sleet) nestas condições não se verifica.


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

vitamos disse:


> Lamento mas água neve é impossível nas condições actuais... Por vezes nestas situações de algum frio à superfície é possível alguns pingos mais gélidos... Mas no máximo isso. A água neve (ou sleet) nestas condições não se verifica.




confirmo o que dizes Vitamos, aqui na Cova da Beira a temperatura ronda os 2ºC e caiu tb uma chuva por vezes gelada mas nada mais, é pena em altura tar quente mas é o que temos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

Céu nublado e vento fraco e muito ,actual 5.3ºC e 72%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 0.0ºC / 6.2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (27 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

2.1ºc com aguaceiros fracos, nem esperava precipitação hoje...temp a 850hpa demasiado alta.


----------



## Norther (27 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Madrugada muita fria (-4ºC na estação do IM) e de geada, mas que mesmo nos locais expostos a Norte já derreteu (o que por aqui é sinal evidente da aproximação de chuva e de tempo mais suave).
> 
> 
> P.S. - Como já foi dito pelo Serrano, relativamente ao Sarzedo, também na Covilhã, na madrugada de 25, ocorreu queda de neve. Às seis e meia da manhã, os carros tinham neve nos tejadilhos e nos vidros e, um pouco antes das nove, ainda se notava uma micro acumulação em certos telhados e campos. Claro que tudo derreteu passados minutos...
> ...



Tb confirmo que nevou no dia 25 juntamente com períodos de neve gelada entre as 4 e 6:30 da madrugada enquanto estávamos pelo madeiro, pena ser coisa pouca em regime de aguaceiro.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Dez 2010 às 18:57)

vitamos disse:


> Lamento mas água neve é impossível nas condições actuais... Por vezes nestas situações de algum frio à superfície é possível alguns pingos mais gélidos... Mas no máximo isso. A água neve (ou sleet) nestas condições não se verifica.



Eram flocos meio derretidos e esbranquiçados e a cair lentamente ao sabor do pouco vento que temos, desculpa mas eu sei bem o que vi  .

Para além disso tenho um poste de iluminação pública mesmo em frente de casa e 1 telheiro na varanda para proteger os olhos do encadeamento da luz do poste.


----------



## FRibeiro (27 Dez 2010 às 19:00)

Tens a certeza que era em Castelo Branco?
É que nem a chover está, para além de estarem 4.9ºC juntamente com os factores que disseram acima, é praticamente impossivel!!


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Dez 2010 às 19:07)

FRibeiro disse:


> Tens a certeza que era em Castelo Branco?
> É que nem a chover está, para além de estarem 4.9ºC juntamente com os factores que disseram acima, é praticamente impossivel!!



Tava na varanda a agarrado ao meu cigarrito, e reparei no para-brisas do carro de um vizinho meu que estava a estacionar, e tinha uns 4 ou 5 pingos bastante espessos, muito para além do normal... cheguei-me atrás na varanda para proteger os olhos do encadeamento e olhei para o poste, e vi alguns flocos meio derretidos a cair...

E sim sou de Castelo Branco, e moro no bairro do Cansado.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2010 às 19:17)

Céu nublado por stratocumulus e nimbostratus, vento nulo e pressão em subida nos 1017hPa.

Actuais 6,4ºC e 65%HR.

Extremos até ao momento: -0,7ºC/7,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 21:20)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado,actual 5.7ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Dez 2010 às 21:32)

Albifriorento disse:


> Tava na varanda a agarrado ao meu cigarrito, e reparei no para-brisas do carro de um vizinho meu que estava a estacionar, e tinha uns 4 ou 5 pingos bastante espessos, muito para além do normal... cheguei-me atrás na varanda para proteger os olhos do encadeamento e olhei para o poste, e vi alguns flocos meio derretidos a cair...
> 
> E sim sou de Castelo Branco, e moro no bairro do Cansado.




Estranho, por aqui chove com 0ºC e nada de neve.

Às 17:00 estava a chover com -1ºC e também nada de neve, nem chuva gelada...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2010 às 21:51)

Albifriorento disse:


> Eram flocos meio derretidos e esbranquiçados e a cair lentamente ao sabor do pouco vento que temos, d*esculpa mas eu sei bem o que vi*  .
> 
> Para além disso tenho um poste de iluminação pública mesmo em frente de casa e 1 telheiro na varanda para proteger os olhos do encadeamento da luz do poste.



Como disseste, desculpa mas nós sabemos do que falamos 

Nem em Vila Real com 0ºC nevou, quanto mais com 3 ou 4ºC. 
Tal como o *vitamos* o disse, não há condições para tal.

O ar em altitude, não é suficientemente gelado para nevar.

Isto, a minha opinião, que penso, a certa


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Dez 2010 às 21:56)

boas 

por aqui o dia chega com ceu nublado, tornando-se encoberto, houve chuva entre as 16.30 e as 17.15, mais coisa menos coisa... 
nao houve vento durante o dia. 
a minima foi de -0.5ºC e uma maxima de 8.3ºC 

actuais: 
ceu encoberto, sem vento e com 7.0ºC de temperatura ha horas


----------



## Geiras (27 Dez 2010 às 21:58)

Quem viu esses "flocos derretidos de neve" tentou ao menos tocar-lhe?


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

andres disse:


> Como disseste, desculpa mas nós sabemos do que falamos
> 
> Nem em Vila Real com 0ºC nevou, quanto mais com 3 ou 4ºC.
> Tal como o *vitamos* o disse, não há condições para tal.
> ...



Sem dúvida André. Sinceramente, não consigo acreditar no registo do Albifriorento. Em Viseu quando começou a precipitação a temperatura não passava dos 2/3ºC, e nem um floco vi. Quanto mais agora com 4/5ºC que estavam em castelo Branco. E mais importante que a tº à superfície é a tº aos 850hPa, que não era nada que ajudasse à neve.

----------------
Céu nublado com 6,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui o sol hoje nem sequer apareceu e ao final da tarde ainda caíram alguns pingos, mas neste momento não há registo de precipitação nem superfícies molhadas.

A mínima foi de *1.4ºC*.

Por enquanto o céu está encoberto e o vento sopra fraco.

A temperatura actual é *7.2ºC* (máxima do dia até agora).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

Tudo calmo com 6.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (27 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Por agora um pequeno aguaceiro e *2.2ºC*


Extremos do dia: *-4.9ºC  +4.6ºC*



Z13


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2010 às 23:17)

boas
hoje tive aqui uma minima de 1ºc e uma maxima 4.8ºc
actual:4.8ºc
presao 1008 hpa
wind chill:4ºc
humidade:45%
vento nulo
tempo nublado
temperatura com tendençia a subir


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 08:53)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas, vento nulo e pressão estável aos 1016hPa. Já precipitou qualquer coisa, tendo-se acumulado 1,7mm.

Actuais 8,4ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Neblina, chuva fraca e 2,5ºC.

Mínima de *1,8ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 10:06)

O céu mantém-se nublado com abertas e sem qualquer pingo. Está quente...

Actuais 9,4ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Z13 (28 Dez 2010 às 10:44)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Neblina, chuva fraca e 2,5ºC.
> 
> Mínima de *1,8ºC*.



 Mantêm-se as condições descritas pelo Dan, nesta altura com* 3.4ºC*


A mínima ficou em *1.7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 10:46)

Está mesmo a ficar abafado. E pensar que ainda ontem a esta hora estavam 8ºC a menos que o actual...

Actuais 10,5ºC e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 10:56)

Bons dias .

A noite foi de céu sempre nublado e com uma temperatura que mal se mexeu...

Por aqui já alguns minutos que começou a chover em forma de aguaceiros,actual 7.3ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (28 Dez 2010 às 12:11)

Infelizmente, tal como o Andres postou ontem, aqui em Vila Real não nevou. Nem na cidade nem nos arredores, apesar de estar muito frio e a temperatura a rondar os 0º.
Hoje é dia de aguaceiros e às 9h estavam 5,7º.
Neve? Talvez em 2011.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Continuão os aguaceiros e vento fraco,actual 7.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 13:13)

Por aqui já deixou de chover,mas a sul nota-se que já vêm com abertas,será hoje que vou ver o sol para aquecer a zona,desde o dia 22 das 3h da noite deste mês sempre muito abaixo dos 10ºC ,actual 7.4ºC e 0.2mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2010 às 13:21)

boas

por aqui, o dia esta a ser de aguaceiros sem vento e com uma temperatura 11.7ºC 
a minima como referi ontem quase nao se mexeu foi de 6.9ºC


----------



## Serrano (28 Dez 2010 às 13:59)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas agora sem chuva, com o termómetro a marcar 7 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 14:55)

Boas,o sol já apareceu meio tapado por algumas vezes,vento está aumentar de intensidade,actual 9.0ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2010 às 18:22)

Boas
temperatura agradavel 8ºc com ceu muito nublado e uma H 54%
precipitaçao hoje 2.7mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 18:31)

Nuvens altas e algum vento,actual 8.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.2ºC / 9.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (28 Dez 2010 às 18:51)

Estive de 23 até hoje no Sabugal, terra dos meus pais, a passar férias.
A salientar as valentes geadas que ocorreram.

Hoje saí do Sabugal pouco depois das 09h30 com o termómetro do carro a marcar *6,5ºC*, neblina e algum chuvisco.
Na chegada á Covilhã a temperatura era idêntica á do Sabugal, *6,5ºC*.
Ao iniciar-se a subida á Serra da Estrela o nevoeiro tornou-se muito denso com alguma chuva fraca associada.
Nas Penhas da Saúde a uma altitude de 1400/1500 metros começavam a surgir os primeiros vestígios de neve e gelo.
Mais acima nos 1800 metros de altitude já se via bastante acumulação de neve principalmente junto aos barrocos de maiores dimensões.
Na Torre o nevoeiro era muito denso e havia rajadas de vento fortes com uma temperatura que rondava os* 4/5ºC* de acordo com o termómetro do carro, havendo bastantes espaços cobertos de neve onde as pessoas construíam bonecos de neve e se travavam batalhas de bolas de neve.
Na descida em direcção de novo á Covilhã a chuva caía de forma moderada.

Deixo aqui quatro fotos tiradas em andamento na zona da Torre:


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 20:14)

Tarde de nuvens médias e baixas, sem chuva nem vento.

Actuais 7,8ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Dez 2010 às 20:58)

por aqui a tarde foi de ceu muito nublado mas com algumas abertas onde o sol espreitou, o vento apareceu ao meio da tarde, fraco. 
os extremos de hoge: 6.9ºC minima, 13.2ºC de maxima. 

actuais: 
ceu muito nublado, mas nao chove, vento fraco com algumas rajadas, e 10.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 21:35)

Vento fraco de SE e céu nublado com abertas. Precipitação de 2,7mm desde as 00h.

Actuais 8,1ºC e 91%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 21:39)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado,actual 8.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Noite abafad em relação a noites anteriores, com vento fraco e céu nublado com abertas.º

Actuais 8,9ºC(em rápida subida) e 86%HR.

6,6ºC a 12,9ºC foram os extremos de hooje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2010 às 23:03)

Algum vento com 7.9ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2010 às 23:09)

continuo com 8ºc 
bom nos proximos dias nao vamos ter muita diferença de temperaturas,talvez so para a semana.
ja agora como se mete aqui fotos nao estou a conseguir


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

panda disse:


> ja agora como se mete aqui fotos nao estou a conseguir



*Como inserir imagens no forum:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2010 às 23:56)




----------



## panda (29 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

bom esta é a minha terra com neve 29 novembro 2010
obrigado pela ajuda das imangens


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1091/15004817083650293939410.jpg


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2010 às 00:07)




----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 4,7ºC.


Mínima de 3,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2010 às 10:19)

Manhã de céu nublado e chuva fraca, com 0,7mm.

Desde a última meia hora o vento passou de muito fraco a moderado ou forte, com cada rajada que até assusta, bolas!!!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia!

Aguaceiro forte/muito forte de chuva, por 10 min!

O ambiente continua frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2010 às 11:05)

Bons dias .

Então por cá novamente muita chuva e ambiente ainda fresco...

Desde das 7h vai caindo por vezes moderada e de repente passa a muito forte ,como já dito pelo Paulo H no post anterior que até pedrisco caiu esta pancada forte e muito vento,actual 7.7ºC e já 8.8mm.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2010 às 11:28)

Vento médio de *92,9km/h* nas Penhas Douradas!


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2010 às 11:32)

boas

por aqui a manha esta a ser de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhado de vento igualmente moderado durante os mesmos, acho que ja houve trovoada ao longe mas nao tenho a certesa...
actualmente nao chove e sigo com 13.9ºC 

nota: 

a partir da tarde reporto a partir de Gouveia, emprestaram-me uma net movel


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

Vim agora da rua ainda se sente ambiente muito fresco.

Os aguaceiros ainda vão caindo e vento moderado,actual 8.0ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2010 às 13:20)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam com 8.7ºC.


----------



## godzila (29 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

mas quando é que nevou no tortosendo?
aqui na minha terra não vi nada de neve


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2010 às 17:39)

godzila disse:


> mas quando é que nevou no tortosendo?
> aqui na minha terra não vi nada de neve



eu meti la a data tambem nevou no tortosendo mas nao acumolou eu moro mais açima.o tortosendo tem uma altitude a rondar os 580 m e a minha aldeia tem entre 670 m e 715m por ai


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Dez 2010 às 17:59)

boas

por gouveia o ceu esta nublado, nao choveu durante a tarde pois as estradas desde nelas para ca que estavam praticamante secas, o vento sopra fraco. 
sigo com 11.8ºC

parece que a noite promete...


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

Céu nublado, alguma chuva e 6,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje

3,5ºC / 7,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Boas noites.

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado e sem chuva,a temperatura têm vindo a subir lentamente já superior a 10.0C coisa que já não se via há 8 dias ,actual 10.2ºC.

De momento as temperaturas de hoje 7.5ºC / 10.5ºC. e 10.6mm


----------



## panda (29 Dez 2010 às 18:58)

actual 9.7ºc
precipitaçao acumulada hoje 5.0mm
vento nulo
H50%
ceu nublado sem precipitaçao
ifv 9ºc
P 1002 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2010 às 20:07)

Por aqui os aguaceiros voltaram,vento fraco,actual 9.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

*5.0ºC*


Extremos do dia: *3.0ºC  7.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2010 às 22:06)

Céu nublado com o vento a ficar moderado,actual 9.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 11:13)

Bons dias .

Hoje é mesmo há inverno .

Desde as 2h que ainda não parou de chover,por vezes fraca a moderada...

O dia está muito escuro devido ao nevoeiro que se faz sentir....

As temperaturas têm oscilado pouco entre os 9.1ºC e 9.8ºC,actual 9.4ºC e 10.6mm.


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2010 às 11:26)

Por aqui muita chuva... e *6.5ºC*

A mínima foi de *5.0ºC*

Infelizmente o meu pluviómetro deixou de comunicar com a estação... estou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 12:01)

O nevoeiro já levantou e já não chove,o céu continua muito nublado com algum vento,actual 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2010 às 12:09)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas e sem chuva, por enquanto. Vento fraco a moderado de SE/E.

Actuais 12,6ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 13:09)

Por a  já voltou em força ,actual 10.7ºC e 12.4mm.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2010 às 13:45)

Céu nublado com uma bela cortina de chuva a Sul. vamos ver se já será o primeiro milímetro do dia...

Actuais 12,3ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2010 às 14:04)

Pedro disse:


> Céu nublado com uma bela cortina de chuva a Sul.



Já chove fraco a moderado, com descida da temperatura, ainda sem acumulaçao e com 11,7ºC e 1007hPa em descida.


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2010 às 14:20)

Dia de chuva na Covilhã, com 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Deve estar a cair um belo nevão acima dos 1500/1600msnm, visto que nas Penhas Douradas estão 2.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 14:53)

Foram 2 h de  sempre certinho ,céu encoberto não chove,actual 11.0ºC e 15.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 16:08)

Actual 11.2ºC por enquanto máxima,continua a chover .


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Dez 2010 às 16:15)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje têm sido um dia de chuva, com um acumulado total de *22.2 mm*.

Neste momento continua a chover, mas agora de forma fraca, com uma temperatura de *11.1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 18:04)

Boas,não chove mas o céu continua muito nublado,actual 11.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.1ºC / 11.3ºC e 20.8mm


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

boas

por Gouveia o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado, mas nao choveu na parte da manha. o vento esteve moderado com rajadas durante a manha enfraquecendo durante a tarde. 
choveu certinho entre as 16.30 ate agora (19.30)  mas sem vento 

a minima foi 7.9ºC e uma maxima de 16.3ºC 

actuais: ceu encoberto mas nao chove, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 8.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 22:28)

Boas,aguaceiros moderados já algum tempo,actual 10.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (30 Dez 2010 às 22:31)

Dia de muita chuva por aqui... (pareceu-me que choveu praticamente todo o dia!!!)

Extremos de temperatura: *5.0ºC  7.3ºC*

Neste momento *6.3ºC*



P.S. - Receio que o meu pluviómetro tenha pifado...


----------



## Mjhb (30 Dez 2010 às 22:36)

Tarde de alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, quase sem vento e que renderam 10,0mm até ao momento. A temperatura máxima registou-se de madrugada e a mínima durante a tarde. 

Actuais 9,6ºC e 94%HR.

Extremos hoje de 9,4ºC a 13,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2010 às 23:04)

Os aguaceiros continuão e mais vento,actual 10.5ºC e 20.0mm de hoje.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Dez 2010 às 23:18)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Os aguaceiros continuão e mais vento,actual 10.5ºC e 20.0mm de hoje.



Humm.. Já não chegamos aos 300mm este mês.. O S.Pedro deve pensar que isto é o Minho ou os Açores!

Continua a chover certinha, contínua e  com algum vento..


----------



## FRibeiro (30 Dez 2010 às 23:45)

Sim realmente tem chovido bem este mês! Quantos mm foram?
Continua a chover certinho e moderado. 
9.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2010 às 23:47)

A precipitação vai "subindo" pelo interior do país, concentram-se agora na Beira Interior:

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Dez 2010 às 00:05)

por Gouveia chove moderado, com alguns picos fortes, nao ha vento e sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

boas
hoje teve por aqui um dia de muitaacumulados 42.5mm
temperatura minima 6.3ºc
t actual 8.3ºc


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2010 às 09:39)

Ontem foi dia de alguns aguaceiros, com apenas 10,5mm acumulados. neste momento está bem escuro e pareceu-me ouvir trovoada a Este e Sudeste.

Actuais 9,4ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2010 às 10:10)

Por aqui céu nublado com *7.7ºC*


A mínima foi de* 6.4º*C


Ainda choveu alguma coisa durante a noite, mas parece que acabou por este ano...!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2010 às 10:53)

Continua o chuvisco, com 0,7mm acumulados.

Actuais 11,0ºc e 94%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 11:14)

Bons dias .

O ultimo dia do ano está a ser bem regada com muita chuva ....

Desde de madrugada e manhã que a chuva não dá tréguas por aqui,escuro e chuvoso,actual 9.7ºC e desde as 0h 16.0mm


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2010 às 11:34)

Céu nublado com abertas e sem chuva. Acumulados 0,7mm hoje, e daqui não deve passar, ficou tudo na Beira Baixa...

Actuais 11,2ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 12:19)

Já não chove mas continua escuro devido ao nevoeiro,a temperatura começou a subir devagar,actual 10.4ºC e 17.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 12:41)

Paulo H disse:


> Humm.. Já não chegamos aos 300mm este mês.. O S.Pedro deve pensar que isto é o Minho ou os Açores!
> 
> Continua a chover certinha, contínua e  com algum vento..



Boas,está quase nos 300mm,mais meia duzia de mm e já chega .


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 13:12)

Vou passar a passagem de ano na Covilhã e por agora qual o estado do tempo lá e na Serra da Estrela e o que posso esperar para as próximas 24 horas... alguém me sabe informar?


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2010 às 13:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Vou passar a passagem de ano na Covilhã e por agora qual o estado do tempo lá e na Serra da Estrela e o que posso esperar para as próximas 24 horas... alguém me sabe informar?



Os dados do IM permitem deduzir a existência de uma boa acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela, talvez a partir dos 1500/1600 metros de altitude (deve ter estado quase sempre a nevar durante toda a noite e esta manhã); o reverso poderá ser a existência de condicionamento de trânsito por causa da acumulação da neve e gelo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 13:35)

Tudo calmo neste momento,nuvens baixas sem sol e vento muito fraco,actual 11.4ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

Boas Tardes!

Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.

Temperatura: *11.6ºC*

Precipitação: Hoje - *12.7 mm* Ontem - *31.0 mm*

Este mês a precipitação está nos *226 mm*.


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2010 às 14:27)

*8.4ºC * com um pequeno aguaceiro


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2010 às 14:29)

Está a ficar bem escuro a SW, a ver vamos se ainda vejo festa hoje...

Actual 14,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

Por aqui já se viu o sol durante alguns minutos ...

Muitas nuvens baixas e escuras e vento fraco,actual 11.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Dez 2010 às 16:09)

por Gouveia dia esteve com alguaceiros da parte da manha diminuindo de frequencia ao longo da tarde. o vento sopra geralmente fraco. 
a minima foi de 6.0ºC e uma maxima de 14.5ºC 

actuais: 
ceu muito nublado, com algum nevoeiro a descer a serra, cai um chovisco e com uma temperatura de 12.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2010 às 17:00)

Chove certinho há uns 10 minutos, sem vento e com 1,2mm acumulados até ao momento.

Actual 11,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2010 às 17:27)

Chuva fraca e 8,1ºC.


Extremos do último dia do ano:

6,1ºC / 8,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 19:08)

Boas noites .

A tarde já foi sem chuva e muito nublado,há bocado passou uma nuvem mais carregada de deixou cair alguns aguaceiros,actual 10.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 9.0ºC / 12.0ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

Bom ano a todos os amantes da meteorologia
actual 8.5 ºc
H 87%
IFV 8ºC
Precipitaçao hoje 11.7 mm
P 1006 hpa
ceu nublado
vento nulo NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 20:37)

Céu estrelado e a formarem-se bancos de nevoeiro pela cidade e zonas baixas,vento nulo,actual 10.2ºC 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Muito nevoeiro com 10.1ºC.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2010 às 23:12)

Chego de Leiria e até dia 2 de Janeiro acompanho-vos da Covilhã.

Sigo na Covilhã com algum nevoeiro e chuvisco á mistura.

Temperatura actual: +8.2 (Fresco)

Boa passagem de ano!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2010 às 23:15)

Ultimo post de 2010 !

Nevoeiro e com 10.0ºC.

Bom ano .


----------



## luisprz (29 Jan 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia
Precisava do registo de dias de chuva em Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro 2010 para a zona da Régua.
Onde é que eu conseguirei encontrar esses dados?
Muito obrigado pela ajuda
luis


----------

